# Aug / Sept IVF UPDATED ROLE CALL (9.19.12 - AM)



## tlm

Hi girls! I know there are a lot of threads for this already but I thought they were kind of large and looked like they covered a larger time span so I wanted to start this one. I had my IVF consult last Thursday (same day AF started) and will be starting my ivf protocol this cycle with Lupron. This will be our first IVF cycle after 2 years of ttc #1 with 4 IUi's, 10 rounds of Clomid, and numerous other tests. So far my RE found and removed stage 3 endo and 2 fibroids in March of this year. DH swimmers are great!

Hoping this is the answer to our prayers!! Anyone else want to share this journey and obsess with me!?

ROLE CALL

Name: dancing diva, Angela
Age: 30
Location: Scotland UK
Known IF issues: Unexplained 
How long have you been ttc?:6yrs
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 6 cycles on clomid
Ivf cycle #: 2
Date you started medicine: stimming August 8, stimming with 150ius of Gonal F
Medication using: Gonal F, ovidrel 
*Date of retrieval: August 22*
# of eggs retrieved: 15
Any frozen?: no
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: August 25*
# of embryos transferred: 2
Date of beta: ??
Will you be testing before & when: September 6, BFP!!!!!!

Name: seh111, Sarah
Age: 35
Location: Essex (UK)
Known IF issues: No Fallopian tubes
How long have you been ttc?:Not at all since daughter was born in nov 2008. First IVF now. It is our only option.
Other treatments you tried before IVF: none this time round
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: downregging 26 August.
Medication using: synarel nasal spray, gonal f, Ovidrel, Progestorone pessaries.
*Date of retrieval: August 28*
# of eggs retrieved: 6 (from7 follicles)
Any frozen?: no
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: August 31*
# of embryos transferred: 2 (1x8 cell and 1 x6 cell both good quality)
Urine test on sept 13th, negative
Will you be testing before & when: Don't know

Name: tlm, Melissa
Age: 32
Location: AZ (USA) 
Known IF issues: Stage 3 endo removed in March along with 2 fibroids
How long have you been ttc?: August 2010
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 9 cycles on clomid. 4 of those post surgery with iui
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: downregging with Lupron August 8, stimming with 300ius of Menopur 
Medication using: Lupron, Menopur, Ovidrel, PIO
*Date of retrieval: August 28*
# of eggs retrieved: 3
Any frozen?: no
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: August 31*
# of embryos transferred: 3
Date of beta: September 13 BFP!!!!
Will you be testing before & when: No

Name: Sunshine15
Age: 34
Location: USA
Known IF issues: left tube blocked
How long have you been ttc?: since Dec 2010
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 5 cycles on clomid. 3 of those with iui, 1 cycle w/follistim
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: BCP Aug 10, 225 iu follistim Aug 20
Medication using: Follistim, Menopur, Ganirelix, Ovidrel, Endometrin
*Date of retrieval: Sept 1*
# of eggs retrieved: 12
Any frozen?: yes
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: Sept 6*
# of embryos transferred: ? 
Date of beta: Sept 15
Will you be testing before & when: September 14 BFP!!!!!!! 

Name: MoBaby
Age: 30
Location: USA
Known IF issues: Severe male factor (count, motility) and recent diagnosis of unicornuate uterus
How long have you been ttc?: Since Feb 2011, moved to IVF after < 6 months ttc
Other treatments you tried before ivf: none 
Ivf cycle #: 3 (#2 w/ BFP, but MMC at 7 weeks)
Date you started medicine: microdose lupron Aug 29, gonal f aug 31, menopur sept 3. 
Medication using: BCP, Microdose lupron, Gonal-F, Menopur, Ovidrel, Progesterone supp, Estrogen patches
*Date of retrieval: Sept 12*
# of eggs retrieved: 22, 12 embryos
Any frozen?: ??
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: Sept 17 *
# of embryos transferred: 2
Date of beta: Sept 26
Will you be testing before & when: 5-6 days after transfer

Name: SunUp
Age: 25
Location: East Coast, USA
Known IF issues: Male factor
How long have you been ttc?: About 2 years
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 3 failed IUIs (With back to back IUI)
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: Injections start 9/8, first had BC starting 8/11
Medication using: Ganirelix, Gonal F, Menopur, hCG
*Date of retrieval: Scheduled 9/20*
# of eggs retrieved: Will letcha know!
Any frozen?: 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: yes
*Date of transfer: Sept 23 or 25*
# of embryos transferred? 
Date of beta: ??
Will you be testing before & when: Probably about a week later... beta will be about 10 days later (ish)

Name: Phantom710, Michelle
Age: 22
Location:Utah (USA)
Known IF issues: ((Surrogate))
How long have you been ttc?: N/A
Other treatments you tried before ivf: N/a
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: 8/31/2012
Medication using: Estrace and Delestrogen with a Progesteron start on 9/16.
*Date of retrieval: n/a*
# of eggs retrieved:n/a
Any frozen?: 6 little frozen embies 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: Donor Eggs, Father's Sperm
*Date of transfer: 9/21*
# of embryos transferred: n/a
Date of beta: n/a
Will you be testing before & when:

Name: kchope
Age: 37
Location: IL (USA) 
Known IF issues: Male Factor - Low Everything
How long have you been ttc?: 2 Yrs
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 4 IUI's with Clomid
Ivf cycle #: 2 (IVF #1 resulted in BFP but MC @ 7 weeks)
Date you started medicine: Started Lupron Aug 29th and will start Follistim on Sept 10th
*Date of retrieval: TBD (Think ER will be Fri Sept 21st)*
# of eggs retrieved: 
Any frozen?: 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: No
*Date of transfer: TBD*
# of embryos transferred: 
Date of beta: TBD
Will you be testing before & when: Yes!!!!

Username/real name - snowbunny, Mary
Location - Ontario, Canada
Known IF issues - no current diagnosis 
How long have you been ttc? approx two years
Other treatments you have tried before IVF: 4 iui's with gonalf. PLUS 1 cancelled on clomid
IVF cycle #: 1
Date meds: august 17th bcp, Aug 29th suprefact, sept 6th gonalf plus microdose hcg
*Date of retrieval: Sept 17*
# of eggs retrieved: tbd
Any frozen?: tbd
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: tbd*
# of embryos transferred: tbd
Date of beta: 
Will you be testing before & when:

Name: LillyLove, erin
Age: 36
Location: MN (USA) 
Known IF issues: Blocked tubes
How long have you been ttc?:March 2011
Other treatments you tried before ivf: Surgery to open tubes
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: Sept 2: Lupron (20iu) Sept 14: Menopur (75iu),Follistim (200iu)
Medication using: Lupron, Menopur, Follistim, Endometrin (Prog. suppositories)
*Date of retrieval: September 21*
# of eggs retrieved: 
Any frozen?: 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer:TBD*
# of embryos transferred: 
Date of beta: 
Will you be testing before & when:

Name: Diliapickle, Karissa
Age: 28
Location: USA
Known IF issues: Male Factor/Unexplained
How long have you been ttc?:May 2011
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 4 Failed IUI's
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: August 27 (BCP) Sept 12 (stims)
*Date of retrieval: September 23*
# of eggs retrieved: TBD
Any frozen?: TBD
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: September 28*
# of embryos transferred: TBD (hoping 2)
Date of beta: TBD
Will you be testing before & when: TBD

Name: Sandy 83, Emma
Age: 29
Location: Newcastle (UK) 
Known IF issues: DH sterile due to Chemotherapy
How long have you been ttc?: N/A
Other treatments you tried before ivf: None straight to IVF
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: downregging with Buserelin August 21st, stimming with Menopur 14th Sept 
Medication using: Buserelin, Menopur, folic acid 
*Date of retrieval: Scheduled for 27th Sept* 
# of eggs retrieved: 
Any frozen?: 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
*Date of transfer: TBD*
# of embryos transferred: 
Date of beta: 
Will you be testing before & when:

I've been stalking this thread for a couple of days now. And even started reading through from the beginning, but there are way too many posts to keep up with! Congrats to the latest BFP I got on here this morning just to check her update. You all seem so supportive so I'd like to join the group.

Name: T84 and hubby
Age: 27
Location: NC (USA) 
Known IF issues: Mild endo treated in June 2012 and a fibroid
How long have you been ttc?: Since June 2011
Other treatments you tried before ivf: None
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: BCP 8/23/12. downregging with Lupron 9/12/12, Gonal-F 9/20/12, Menopur 9/24/12 
Medication using: Lupron, Menopur, Ovidrel, Progesterone gel, estrogen patch
*Date of retrieval: unsure approx 1st week in Oct?*
# of eggs retrieved: n/a
Any frozen?: n/a
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: n/a
# of embryos transferred: n/a
Date of beta: n/a
Will you be testing before & when: I'm sure I will..


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:hi: there!

We will also be doing IVF via ICSI in late September. We have our protocol appt in late August and start meds in Sept. I have PCOS and DH has low everything. Thanks for sharing your journey, and I pray that we both get pregnant.


----------



## chrissie87

Hi ladies, we r starting short protocol ivf with icsi in September!
Have to phone up with aug af, then will have a dummy transfer:wacko:
Then start injections in sep
We hav been ttc #1 for nearly 4 &1/2 yrs...
Let's hope it works for all of us!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Ooh, Yey others in my situation too! I start down regulation 31st July and this is our first round of IVF too! :)

Excited but scared! Nothing wrong with DH but I've got haldros in both tubes and a slightly lower than normal AMH which I've just found out today! Are any of you considering acupuncture?


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! 

We will be doing our first round of IVF w/ICSI in Aug/Sept. The exact timing is unclear but I think I'll start BCP w/ my next AF. Would love to join you in the obsessing! :)


----------



## septbride

Hi Likklegemz, 

I have v. low AMH and am doing acupuncture. Have been going once a week and am finding it relaxing. I've also heard lots of good things about wheatgrass, COQ10, and Omega 3s for improving AMH. Everything crossed for us! 








Likklegemz said:


> Ooh, Yey others in my situation too! I start down regulation 31st July and this is our first round of IVF too! :)
> 
> Excited but scared! Nothing wrong with DH but I've got haldros in both tubes and a slightly lower than normal AMH which I've just found out today! Are any of you considering acupuncture?


----------



## Likklegemz

Septbride: that's interesting! I'm a novice when it comes to AMH? Like I said this is a new one for me! I'll try them - thanks, when do you start your next round of IVF?


----------



## MoBaby

chrissie87 said:


> Hi ladies, we r starting short protocol ivf with icsi in September!
> Have to phone up with aug af, then will have a dummy transfer:wacko:
> Then start injections in sep
> We hav been ttc #1 for nearly 4 &1/2 yrs...
> Let's hope it works for all of us!!

I'm doing the same protocol in September :)


----------



## tlm

I have my midcycle u/s on August 2nd and I would assume be starting Lupron shortly there after! So will hopefully be on the same schedule (or close to it) as you Septbride!! Are you'd doing bcp's?? My doctor doesn't do them.


----------



## septbride

I'm not totally sure yet -- I haven't received my protocol because we've been off on vacation for two weeks. I'm hoping to get my schedule set in the next week! My guess is that I'll get going in early-mid August. It's our first go! 




Likklegemz said:


> Septbride: that's interesting! I'm a novice when it comes to AMH? Like I said this is a new one for me! I'll try them - thanks, when do you start your next round of IVF?


----------



## septbride

Hi TLM -- that would be great if we were on the same schedule! My doc does do BCPs but I'm not sure how long she'll have me on them. To be honest, I'm not sure why some people go on them and others don't...? 




tlm said:


> I have my midcycle u/s on August 2nd and I would assume be starting Lupron shortly there after! So will hopefully be on the same schedule (or close to it) as you Septbride!! Are you'd doing bcp's?? My doctor doesn't do them.


----------



## tlm

Septbride, I asked my Re about them and he doesn't like them. I guess it gives them more control over your cycle but he said he thinks that it holds back your follicle production some. So... I know that if you ask 10 doctors they will ALL give you a different reason! I am not sure when you take them.


----------



## septbride

Wow, I'll ask my doctor about her take on the follicle production. Thanks for letting me know. How exciting that you're getting so close to starting! 





tlm said:


> Septbride, I asked my Re about them and he doesn't like them. I guess it gives them more control over your cycle but he said he thinks that it holds back your follicle production some. So... I know that if you ask 10 doctors they will ALL give you a different reason! I am not sure when you take them.


----------



## tlm

I would ask and see what she says. I think age has something to do with it too. My doctor said it inhibited egg production in older women, but who knows... Hope I didn't complicate things!!! :)


----------



## Athena

Really hope I can join you ladies on this thread soon, I have my booking appt with FS on Aug 1st and am hoping I can start in Sept as no waiting list :happydance:

I'm just longing to get going with things now!

Just wanted to wish all you ladies the very best of luck with your cycles :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi ladies! I'm doing IVF/ICSI in Aug/Sept too. Af is bout to start in couple of days. I'll start my a new pack of bcp's and will start stimming mid Aug. ER should around Aug. 30th. ET should be around Sept 4th. The dates could change. I'm excited!


----------



## chrissie87

Hi ladies, my amh was 54.6, so way above normal, and very high risk of ohss, that's y we r doing short protocol.
@ mobaby r u with Nhs? Wats the next app for u?
Xx


----------



## tlm

I have my mid cycle u/s next Thursday (cd14), then we start Lupron 7 days later. Start stimming on 8.19. Right now we are looking for egg retrieval on 9.1 and transfer 9.6.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Ladies,

Im going onto my 2nd cycle of IVF possibly August if not def Septemeber. Im 30 and DH 33 AMH 27.2 (very high) DH swimmers perfect. We have been through lap & Dye, 6 rounds of Clomid, acupuncture and IVF with no success. my consultant has advised me it would be ICSI I will be going through next cycle.

Fingers crossed and good luck to you all x


----------



## tlm

DancingDiva, are you in the US? How did you pay for your ivf? Our RE gave us s company to finance through and their rates are ridiculous (we have good credit!)...

When did you do your first cycle? Did you do ICSI that round too??


----------



## MoBaby

chrissie87 said:


> Hi ladies, my amh was 54.6, so way above normal, and very high risk of ohss, that's y we r doing short protocol.
> @ mobaby r u with Nhs? Wats the next app for u?
> Xx

i wish i was nhs! im in the states and self funded.... next step is af coming. she is almost 5 days past due..i think when af arrives i can start bcp (i have to call and see if i can be bumped up a couple of weeks when it arrives). i will need trial transfer and the saline sonogram for the third time because of my recent surgery.

I think my body is confused as what to do... I had failed cycle in november with an immediate next cycle.... with transfer in jan which was a bfp but baby didnt progress past 7 w so i opted for d/c.. af went missing for 8 weeks...then for 5 more! Then I did bcp in prep for july cycle... but I had a fibroid that had grown out of control so then I needed surgery and hysteroscopy and hemihysterectomy (i have an abnormal uterus apparently) so i stayed on bcp for 5w or so...then had withdrawl bleed from bcp now waiting for af! So i think my body is like whay is going on! prior to this i was perfect 28 day cycle, with ovulation b/n days 13-15.

i dont know about the amh level as my clinic does it on a scale of 1,2,3... I was a 2.1 which is considered normal fertility. i am only doing a short protocol to try to switch things up since i did 2 cycles with the same protocol and we only had a total of 5 blasts out of 23 embryos (34 eggs total retrieved) and he would have expected more.... we had none frozen (1 blast was poor quality).


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi, no I'm in the uk and had to fund it myself as I will get my NHS free cycle next year nd I wasn't prepared to wait, I'm doing the same with my next cycle. I didn't do icsi the first cycle I done natural IVF that's why they have said this cycle I'll have to try icsi.

Any questions you have on IVF, I'll be happy to try and answer x


----------



## tlm

DancingDiva said:


> Hi, no I'm in the uk and had to fund it myself as I will get my NHS free cycle next year nd I wasn't prepared to wait, I'm doing the same with my next cycle. I didn't do icsi the first cycle I done natural IVF that's why they have said this cycle I'll have to try icsi.
> 
> Any questions you have on IVF, I'll be happy to try and answer x

I am new to all of this! My RE said that they would kow after ER if ICSI was necessary. Ugh, I hate all of the unknows.


----------



## DancingDiva

Yeah so the reason for that depending on how many eggs they get and the quality of the eggs then they will decide if they can do natural or ICSI.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all

Think I may be a bit early but I am about to start my first day of injections (short protocol) for cycle 1 of IVF. I'm CD2 now and will be doing 12 days of 300iu Gonal F (and then cetrotide mixed in later on). Progress scan is 30/7 and egg retrieval will be around 8-9 August.

We're likely going to be ICSI as my DH has tested positive for anti-sperm antibodies in one of his samples. Apparently on the day of the ER you can speak with the embryologist and, to the extent that you have a large number of eggs, they will consider doing say half as "normal" IVF and then the other half with ICSI (I liked this idea as I wanted it to be slightly natural in an already hugely unnatural process!). My FS said though that at the end of the day they would make the judgement call and advise, as it would be foolish to ruin the whole collection by opting not to do any as ICSI if it was needed.

J x


----------



## septbride

Hi all! TLM, not to worry, you didn't complicate things! I will check with my doc on this, though. I finally got my protocol yesterday and will be doing BCP for about 10 days, then doing Gonal-F and Menopur, then switching to Gonirelix. It's an antagonist protocol, which makes sense as they expect I will be a poor responder based on my very low AMH and slightly high FSH. Fingers crossed! 

How is everyone else doing? 







tlm said:


> I would ask and see what she says. I think age has something to do with it too. My doctor said it inhibited egg production in older women, but who knows... Hope I didn't complicate things!!! :)


----------



## septbride

Hi Jules, 

We are doing ICSI due to DH's morphology issues, and I agree that it seems like yet another unnatural process...but hey, whatever works, right? Your ET is so soon, very exciting!! Best of luck. 





julesjules100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Think I may be a bit early but I am about to start my first day of injections (short protocol) for cycle 1 of IVF. I'm CD2 now and will be doing 12 days of 300iu Gonal F (and then cetrotide mixed in later on). Progress scan is 30/7 and egg retrieval will be around 8-9 August.
> 
> We're likely going to be ICSI as my DH has tested positive for anti-sperm antibodies in one of his samples. Apparently on the day of the ER you can speak with the embryologist and, to the extent that you have a large number of eggs, they will consider doing say half as "normal" IVF and then the other half with ICSI (I liked this idea as I wanted it to be slightly natural in an already hugely unnatural process!). My FS said though that at the end of the day they would make the judgement call and advise, as it would be foolish to ruin the whole collection by opting not to do any as ICSI if it was needed.
> 
> J x


----------



## tlm

Yay Julesjules!!! Hope the start goes well!! Let us know!! I think what your doc said about ICSI makes sense. I have been doing some research and having it done regardless of the reason seems to up your chances! So I don't think it can hurt!!

Septbride, when do you start your bcp??

I will be starting Lupron shots on August 8th (our third wedding anniversary!) and then Menopur around August 19th!


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Yay Julesjules!!! Hope the start goes well!! Let us know!! I think what your doc said about ICSI makes sense. I have been doing some research and having it done regardless of the reason seems to up your chances! So I don't think it can hurt!!
> 
> Septbride, when do you start your bcp??
> 
> I will be starting Lupron shots on August 8th (our third wedding anniversary!) and then Menopur around August 19th!

First scan tomorrow (so will have had 3 days of 300iu Gonal F) - will report back! J x


----------



## tlm

Good luck julesjules!!


----------



## septbride

Good luck julesjules!

TLM, I start BCP when AF shows up, which should be any day now. I'll be on them for ~10 days, then I have another AF (ugh) and move on to Gonal-F and Menopur (antagonist protocol -- are you doing long Lupron or luteal?) Here's to us both finally getting started! 






tlm said:


> Yay Julesjules!!! Hope the start goes well!! Let us know!! I think what your doc said about ICSI makes sense. I have been doing some research and having it done regardless of the reason seems to up your chances! So I don't think it can hurt!!
> 
> Septbride, when do you start your bcp??
> 
> I will be starting Lupron shots on August 8th (our third wedding anniversary!) and then Menopur around August 19th!


----------



## julesjules100

So first scan this morning (CD5; 3 injections in of 300iu gonal F). FS thinks there are 10 or 11 follies (really good for me apparently given the low AMH) although they're all tiny right now. Lining is, as ever, super thin (although AF has only really just finished). Blood work must have gone out on this morning's tests as just had a call to reduce the Gonal F to 225iu tonight and then start at 7am with the cetrotide. I'm a bit shocked by that as wasn't expecting to start that so soon in the cycle - had in my mind it would be a few more days from now. So two lots of daily injections here we come. Ick. Back in for blood work again tomorrow morning. 

x


----------



## tlm

Yay jules!!! That follie count sounds great!! And maybe the unexpected progression is good since you won't have as much time to think about it!? :)

Is it crazy over there in London? I am loving watching the Olympics!!!!!

Afm, I am on cd12 now and will be starting Lupron on cd21. I have had some weird "spotting"and I use the term VERY loosely as I have been spotting for up to a week leading up to AF. So the timing if is is odd because I should be around o time now. This is the first cycle in a while where I haven't been on clomid so I am thinking its just my body reacting to no drugs?! And honestly the spotting is nothing now, just some brown string ting when I wiped maybe twice over the weekend and then just now when I peed. Usually prem af spotting is totallly different and much heavier. Anyone else ever have this? Do you think I should call my Re?


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Yay jules!!! That follie count sounds great!! And maybe the unexpected progression is good since you won't have as much time to think about it!? :)
> 
> Is it crazy over there in London? I am loving watching the Olympics!!!!!
> 
> Afm, I am on cd12 now and will be starting Lupron on cd21. I have had some weird "spotting"and I use the term VERY loosely as I have been spotting for up to a week leading up to AF. So the timing if is is odd because I should be around o time now. This is the first cycle in a while where I haven't been on clomid so I am thinking its just my body reacting to no drugs?! And honestly the spotting is nothing now, just some brown string ting when I wiped maybe twice over the weekend and then just now when I peed. Usually prem af spotting is totallly different and much heavier. Anyone else ever have this? Do you think I should call my Re?

Hm, its probably nothing and most likely from not being on the drugs. If you're worried call your FS (although if he/she is anything like most doctors, your leg could be hanging off before they'd bring you in!). 

Olympics was/is pretty cool although haven't been over to the Olympic park (hysteroscopy last week has kept me lying low). Weird though as we were all told to that the City was going to be rammed with tourists, work from home if you can etc. Think as a result most Londoners have left as town was totally dead today and so was rush hour!

I'm on a short protocol now; anyone give me a rough idea what the long protocol is like/involves?

J x


----------



## tlm

Pretty sure I am on the long protocol! Lupron cycle before stimming, ER, and ET. I think with short you go straight into stimming. Does that sound right?


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Pretty sure I am on the long protocol! Lupron cycle before stimming, ER, and ET. I think with short you go straight into stimming. Does that sound right?

Yeah that's right but what is it that they have you do in the down reg phase (and what's the point of it/benefit)? x


----------



## tlm

I take Lupron for two weeks (I think) starting at day 21. I get my period and thn start stimming on cd3 of my next cycle and continue that for 10 - 14 days and then egg retrieval and transfer a few days later, :)


----------



## Jamitha

septbride said:


> Good luck julesjules!
> 
> TLM, I start BCP when AF shows up, which should be any day now. I'll be on them for ~10 days, then I have another AF (ugh) and move on to Gonal-F and Menopur (antagonist protocol -- are you doing long Lupron or luteal?) Here's to us both finally getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on BCP for 21 days.... Then I start Follistim 3 days later so around Aug 17th. I wonder why you are only on for 10 days?


----------



## septbride

I'm not sure -- to be honest, I'm not sure why I'm on BCP at all! :) 







Jamitha said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck julesjules!
> 
> TLM, I start BCP when AF shows up, which should be any day now. I'll be on them for ~10 days, then I have another AF (ugh) and move on to Gonal-F and Menopur (antagonist protocol -- are you doing long Lupron or luteal?) Here's to us both finally getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on BCP for 21 days.... Then I start Follistim 3 days later so around Aug 17th. I wonder why you are only on for 10 days?Click to expand...


----------



## tlm

I think I am on long Lupron. What is luteal??


----------



## oneof14

tlm said:


> Yay jules!!! That follie count sounds great!! And maybe the unexpected progression is good since you won't have as much time to think about it!? :)
> 
> Is it crazy over there in London? I am loving watching the Olympics!!!!!
> 
> Afm, I am on cd12 now and will be starting Lupron on cd21. I have had some weird "spotting"and I use the term VERY loosely as I have been spotting for up to a week leading up to AF. So the timing if is is odd because I should be around o time now. This is the first cycle in a while where I haven't been on clomid so I am thinking its just my body reacting to no drugs?! And honestly the spotting is nothing now, just some brown string ting when I wiped maybe twice over the weekend and then just now when I peed. Usually prem af spotting is totallly different and much heavier. Anyone else ever have this? Do you think I should call my Re?

Are you n Bcp? I am and I also started spotting during the time I would normally O, I called the dr and the nurse said its very common. It stopped 2 days later and haven't spotted since.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies Im doing icsi on 3rd September and currently on a 3 month lupron injection and starting the daily injections 2 weeks before the 3 month injection runs out as I have severe endo had a big operation (laparotomy) in jan and been on BCP since with only 1 break to stop the endo coming back as it did after my first op.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just had a call with my nurse and I have an appointment tomorrow to get bloods done and start on metformin on CD20 and possibly starting Gonal F next week.


----------



## tlm

Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so. 

Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?


----------



## septbride

I think it just means that they start you on the Lupron mid-cycle instead of on CD1? 



tlm said:


> I think I am on long Lupron. What is luteal??


----------



## Littlee49

Hey ladies!! I just started my 4th round of IVF (1st time with RMA). A little history about me: husband and I both 28, TTC for 2 years (1yr on own). Diag with blocked tubes @ former RE had 2 failed IUIs, 2 fresh IVF cycles, 1 FET. 1st fresh BFP w/ twins lost @10 wks, FET BFN, 2nd fresh in April m/c...all unexplained. Switched RE's, just started stims mon for antagonist cycle with ICSI, PGD, and AH...this round HAS to work...right?!?! So nervous! Best wishes to all!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Sorry hvent been on for a while! I went away for a few days before we atartwd our first IVF! Hmmm strange I started my down regulation drugs cd19 - yesterday baseline scan is 16th August!

Daily injections for me! I hate needles too!


----------



## wanabeamama

tlm said:


> Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so.
> 
> Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?

I'm not sure yet I will collect the drugs on the 3rd September the day I start so I think it may depend on he suppressed I am after a 3 month down reg lol

:happydance: Yey that would be great waiting it out together :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

tlm said:


> Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so.
> 
> Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?

Ok, I started lupron on CD21 as well, with the BCP. We are cycle buddies.


----------



## wanabeamama

oneof14 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so.
> 
> Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?
> 
> Ok, I started lupron on CD21 as well, with the BCP. We are cycle buddies.Click to expand...

How long are you taking lupron?


----------



## Likklegemz

Evening all! How's everyone doing today?

Second day of down regulation, im feeling bloated and tired today, how's everyone doing!?


----------



## septbride

You've been through so much -- I really hope this is your cycle! Which stims are you on and how are they treating you? May I ask what PGD stands for? 

Good luck! 





Littlee49 said:


> Hey ladies!! I just started my 4th round of IVF (1st time with RMA). A little history about me: husband and I both 28, TTC for 2 years (1yr on own). Diag with blocked tubes @ former RE had 2 failed IUIs, 2 fresh IVF cycles, 1 FET. 1st fresh BFP w/ twins lost @10 wks, FET BFN, 2nd fresh in April m/c...all unexplained. Switched RE's, just started stims mon for antagonist cycle with ICSI, PGD, and AH...this round HAS to work...right?!?! So nervous! Best wishes to all!!!!


----------



## tlm

oneof14 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so.
> 
> Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?
> 
> Ok, I started lupron on CD21 as well, with the BCP. We are cycle buddies.Click to expand...

Yay oneof14! When do you start stimming?


----------



## MoBaby

HEY! Had my sonohysterography today. Details are in my blog :) everything was great!


----------



## DancingDiva

Had my appointment yesterday started me on Metformin for preparation for injections next week.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## MoBaby

Yey dancing! Injections!! I can't wait to start them!!! I'm getting on okay; wish end of month was here :)


----------



## tlm

Yeah Dancing!!! I start my Lupron next Wednesday!

I had bw yesterday to confirm ovulation and it's already happened! Thismismthe first cycle in two years that I actually can't wait for AF to start so I can get on with ivf next cycle!! :)


----------



## LillyLove

I am so glad I found this thread!:wave:

I will be doing regular ivf and start my Lupron injections on September 2nd. This will be my first try at ivf for my first child. Excited, nervous, scared...all those emotions.

I am on long protocol so after I get my period next week I will be starting BCPs and then doing all my testing like saline sono, etc.


----------



## tlm

Welcome Lilly!! Good luck with everything! Fx that AF comes early and you can get going!!


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> I am so glad I found this thread!:wave:
> 
> I will be doing regular ivf and start my Lupron injections on September 2nd. This will be my first try at ivf for my first child. Excited, nervous, scared...all those emotions.
> 
> I am on long protocol so after I get my period next week I will be starting BCPs and then doing all my testing like saline sono, etc.

Yey you start the day before me :happydance: :happydance:Only 4 weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks tlm! Best of luck to you as well!!!:hugs:

Wanabea- I saw that we will be starting together. Is this your first ivf as well? Eeek!!! I was just looking at the calendar and everything will start happening super fast after AF!


----------



## LillyLove

septbride said:


> You've been through so much -- I really hope this is your cycle! Which stims are you on and how are they treating you? May I ask what PGD stands for?
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlee49 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I just started my 4th round of IVF (1st time with RMA). A little history about me: husband and I both 28, TTC for 2 years (1yr on own). Diag with blocked tubes @ former RE had 2 failed IUIs, 2 fresh IVF cycles, 1 FET. 1st fresh BFP w/ twins lost @10 wks, FET BFN, 2nd fresh in April m/c...all unexplained. Switched RE's, just started stims mon for antagonist cycle with ICSI, PGD, and AH...this round HAS to work...right?!?! So nervous! Best wishes to all!!!!Click to expand...


Hi Sept Bride!
PGD stands for Pre Genetic Diagnosis. They test day three embies by taking a biopsy to look for abnormalities such as chromosonal or inherited diseases. We are considering doing this to look for chromosonal issues like Downs but only if we get enough embryos. (Some embies don't survive the biopsy so you risk losing them.)


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes it is my first I am also on long protocol I've been on prostap (lupron) I was given a 3 month injection and starting ivf on the 10th week 3rd sep.

I found a website that if you put in the date you start injections it gives you your schedual

[IMG]https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/4ebb8c67.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LillyLove

Wow that is helpful when they lay it all out like that! It is funny I start a day ahead of you but I start stimming 3 days ahead according to my doctor (Sept. 14th). I think some of the dates will probably change according to how we react to the stims....at least I have heard this.


----------



## LillyLove

What is the website? You have your 5-day transfer on the 5th of October. That is good luck. It is also my birthday!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey Ladies,

looks like we are all progressing well at the moment through our IVF journeys.

AFM - still taking metformin having a few side effects and awaiting the arrival of AF before I can get started on my injections.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey Ladies,

looks like we are all progressing well at the moment through our IVF journeys.

AFM - still taking metformin having a few side effects and awaiting the arrival of AF before I can get started on my injections.


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> What is the website? You have your 5-day transfer on the 5th of October. That is good luck. It is also my birthday!

Well that's not my actual time table it's just like you say an average timetable but may change my doctor doesn't seem to think I would get to a 5 day blast even though we havnt even started treatment yet lol but I hope so I'm starting today eating all fresh foods no processed crap and drinking lots of water and green tea hoping it will help my little eggs be as healthy as possible :)

This is the website. https://www.ivf.ca/calcu2.htm


----------



## wanabeamama

DancingDiva said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> looks like we are all progressing well at the moment through our IVF journeys.
> 
> AFM - still taking metformin having a few side effects and awaiting the arrival of AF before I can get started on my injections.

Hope the witch comes soon:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tlm

Wanabe, I know how you feel about AF! This will be the first cycle I actually want to see her so we can get on with the stimming and injections! Good luck!!


----------



## oneof14

tlm said:


> oneof14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Oneof14, no BCP here! Just lupron on cd21 and then Menopur for stunning! I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I usually get sore boobs after O and that hasn't happened yet so.
> 
> Wanabe, I will be having my ER around the same time! It all depends on when AF shows up this cycle after doing lupron! Yay!! We can wait this out together!! What are you stunning with?
> 
> Ok, I started lupron on CD21 as well, with the BCP. We are cycle buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay oneof14! When do you start stimming?Click to expand...

Hopefully today. How are you doing?


----------



## tlm

Oneof14, did you start stimming today?

I am doing well. I actually have been having some cramp like feelings in my uterus, which is weird because I am at day 19 in my cycle and I know I hide ovulate last week. I wil start Lupron on Wednesday! I got my Menopur over the weekend so we are all set! I am excited to get a move on!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck one of 14 with your stimming.......ooooh tlm - you are about to take the big leap!! So exciting!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck oneof14 with your stimming
Good luck tim

Yey less than 4 weeks to go for me :happydance:


----------



## septbride

Good luck, oneof14 and tlm! I get my drugs on Thursday and if u/s looks fine will start stims next week. Feels good to finally get the ball rolling, doesn't it?


----------



## LillyLove

wanabeamama said:


> Good luck oneof14 with your stimming
> Good luck tim
> 
> Yey less than 4 weeks to go for me :happydance:

And me!!! Yay us!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

septbride said:


> Good luck, oneof14 and tlm! I get my drugs on Thursday and if u/s looks fine will start stims next week. Feels good to finally get the ball rolling, doesn't it?

I know what you mean Sept bride!! Finally!!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Good luck oneof14 with your stimming
> Good luck tim
> 
> Yey less than 4 weeks to go for me :happydance:
> 
> And me!!! Yay us!!!!Click to expand...

Ahhhhh it's getting closer &#57391;&#57380;&#57381;&#57383;&#57383;&#57384;&#57385;&#57386;&#57387;&#57388;&#57389;&#57390;:happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

wanabeamama said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Good luck oneof14 with your stimming
> Good luck tim
> 
> Yey less than 4 weeks to go for me :happydance:
> 
> And me!!! Yay us!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhh it's getting closer &#57391;&#57380;&#57381;&#57383;&#57383;&#57384;&#57385;&#57386;&#57387;&#57388;&#57389;&#57390;:happydance:Click to expand...

I know!!! I kind of had a feeling it would come down to ivf when we started getting diagnosed, and finally here I am looking over the cliff -- about to jump into the unknown...I can't believe it!


----------



## wanabeamama

I have always known deep down that I would come to this I had my fortune do e when I was 14 and i can't remember the wording but from that day I have known I remember it saying I would ha e 2 very special children, now I know why they will be special :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, I started my stims yesterday. I am a little bloated today, but that can also be from the lurpon. I am so excited to finally get the ball rolling!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey bring on the eggies 

Lupron really makes you bloat I have been on it for 6 weeks I have gone up 2 dress sizes lol boooo but it's all for a good cause :hugs:


----------



## tlm

I start Lupron tomorrow! Eek!! I am excited to get started, but nervous about how I will react to all the meds! :)


----------



## LillyLove

Tlm- I'm more worried about the needles! I am deathly afraid of them! Do people have terrible reactions to the medication?


----------



## tlm

Lilly, yes the needles rent pleasant although I kind of feel like I have been poked and prodde enough the last 2 years so. I am more worried about dh giving me the shots!! Lol!! 

I don't know if people,have bad reactions to the meds. I have heard that the injection sites get really sore, but other than that it seems like most cases are isolated issues! I probably freak out too much about it! I caught myself today telling a friend that I might not be able to do something because of the shots! And I had to stop myself!!! I don't want to set myself up for that! I need to think that I will be fine!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Aww tim I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:

I will be doing my own injections I think of it like if you have a plaster on that needs pulling off I would rather do it my self than someone else pull it of lol 
I'm quite looking forward to starting the daily injections the lupron I'm on at the moment was a huge needle and it lasts for 12 weeks but she said the daily ones are much smaller and to be honest the big one didn't hurt until after it was more like a brushed feeling but didn't last long :)


----------



## LillyLove

tlm said:


> I probably freak out too much about it! I caught myself today telling a friend that I might not be able to do something because of the shots! And I had to stop myself!!! I don't want to set myself up for that! I need to think that I will be fine!!


I do the same thing!! We will be fine!
I haven't even started shots yet and recently I told a friend me and dh couldn't take a road trip to see her in a neighboring state this weekend stating "I need to rest" She thought I must be in the middle of my cycle:haha: I realized what I was doing was silly... and that I really wanted to see her. Her and her DH are big wine connoisseurs, I will only have a half a glass of wine instead of sharing a bottle like we usually do.:haha: I think I was in the end more afraid of being a party pooper or debbie downer.


----------



## LillyLove

wanabeamama said:


> Aww tim I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:
> 
> I will be doing my own injections I think of it like if you have a plaster on that needs pulling off I would rather do it my self than someone else pull it of lol
> I'm quite looking forward to starting the daily injections the lupron I'm on at the moment was a huge needle and it lasts for 12 weeks but she said the daily ones are much smaller and to be honest the big one didn't hurt until after it was more like a brushed feeling but didn't last long :)

I'm not so worried about the daily pen shots as I am about the huge PIO shots. I will be injecting myself with the pen....but when it comes to those horse shots I will have to close my eyes and let dh take over. I may pass out:wacko:


----------



## tlm

Wanabe, wow!!!!! You are doing your own shots?! That is amazing! I thought some were in the butt / high hip area?! How do you do them there?

I am glad to hear that the daily Lupron shots aren't with horse needles! Phew!! :) I will find out soon enough I guess, dr appt in about an hour!


----------



## tlm

How is everyone else doing?? Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## oneof14

The injections are not as bad as you think. I've gotten used to them and I havent been reacting bad at all, so far. I went to for b/w today just to check E2 levels, praying its where it should be at this point. Today is day 3 of stims.


----------



## LillyLove

FX's one of 14! When do you get results?


----------



## tlm

Yay oneof14!!! Hoping for good numbers!!

The shot wasn't bad at all! The injection site started feeling hot and stinging 10 minutes after, but that only lasted a couple of minutes! Now I just hope AF starts on time (or early!)


----------



## tlm

Oneof14 - whereabouts do you live in NYC? DH and I spent our first year of marriage there while he got his masters at NYU. We lived in The Village! I loved it and have been missing it lately!!!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

I lived in Chelsea on 24th street @7th Avenue from 1997-2001!! I love the Villlage my ex lived right on Bleeker Street. I'm from the Midwest but attended FIT and worked in the fashion industry after. Love and miss NYC.


tlm- how did your doctor appt go?


----------



## wanabeamama

tlm said:


> Wanabe, wow!!!!! You are doing your own shots?! That is amazing! I thought some were in the butt / high hip area?! How do you do them there?
> 
> I am glad to hear that the daily Lupron shots aren't with horse needles! Phew!! :) I will find out soon enough I guess, dr appt in about an hour!

Well I asked the nurses and she said only the trigger shot goes at top of the thigh or butt so I will cross that bridge when I come to it :haha:
At my clinic they give progesterone via pesery so I hopefully won't get those nasty ones but I think I will be ok with it I've had surgery twice on my tummy within 12 months and had so many tests and needles I'm over it lol I have quite a good pain threshold and I also don't have a choice OH is very squeamish and terrified of needles so he won't do it and I'm not telling anyone else lol

Good luck oneof14 :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Can I join? I will be starting meds as a Surrogate this month, although the exact date is still up in the air thanks to a legal snag.


----------



## LillyLove

Welcome Phanton! Wow surrogacy - what a lovely gift!:flower:


----------



## LillyLove

Wanabea - I wish my clinic gave peseries for the Progesterone. Those are the big mother shots! Ok...I will stop with the shot talk nowFreaking out myself and others.:winkwink:


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> Wanabea - I wish my clinic gave peseries for the Progesterone. Those are the big mother shots! Ok...I will stop with the shot talk nowFreaking out myself and others.:winkwink:

The thought of sticking a bullet up my ass is scaring me more than the needles lol:haha:

Wow phantom :kiss: what a beautiful thing to do :hugs:


----------



## tlm

We lived on Mercer & 3rd st, I loved it!!!!!!

My appr went well! They did bloods to check progesterone and also an u/s, everything looks good! My RE gave me the first Lupron shot and showed DH how to do it. Lupron will be given in the AM and then Menopur in the PM. Tentative day to sta Menopur is August 18!! Yay!!!





LillyLove said:


> I lived in Chelsea on 24th street @7th Avenue from 1997-2001!! I love the Villlage my ex lived right on Bleeker Street. I'm from the Midwest but attended FIT and worked in the fashion industry after. Love and miss NYC.
> 
> 
> tlm- how did your doctor appt go?


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks girls, I'm really excited about it all actually. I'm in legal right now, so I just want that done with so I can move on to meds and transfer.


----------



## wanabeamama

Phantom is this the first time you ave done surrogacy?


----------



## Phantom710

Yes! So I am completely new to the IVF side of things. So you'll have to excuse any dumb questions I may ask :)


----------



## tlm

Welcome Phantom! Having to go the the infertility process has made me appreciate what you are doing that much more!!! It's amazing that there are people like you out there who will be so selfless ti give a couple the ultimate gift! You should be very proud!!! Hugs!!


----------



## tlm

Oh and Phantom, no stupid questions!!! This is my first ivf so I am sure there are plenty I don't understand and will need clarification on! :)


----------



## oneof14

My E2 level was 60 after 2 days of stims, Monday it was below 20. I go again tomorrow for u/s and b/w. I am nervous, I'm praying they see some nice size follies.

I live in Brookyn. Love the village, but love meat packing so much more! We are in the city every weekend for the most part.


----------



## oneof14

tlm said:


> I start Lupron tomorrow! Eek!! I am excited to get started, but nervous about how I will react to all the meds! :)

lupron alone made me feel weird, I had short term memory loss, someone else said they had the same. Now I'm down to 5 ius from 10. Feeling much better. I am bloated, but praying it's because I have some nice size follies.

How are you feeling?


----------



## oneof14

Phantom710 said:


> Yes! So I am completely new to the IVF side of things. So you'll have to excuse any dumb questions I may ask :)

Welcome! No questions are dumb!! There is no judgement here!


----------



## tlm

I am feeling fine, doing 20iu's and then once period starts we will be down to 10. No side effects so far! When did you start feeling weird? Maybe it's too soon for me!?

I am tender on the left side of my lower abdomen, think I might have a cyst. I called my RE and he wants to see me tomorrow morning to check. I had one before in march after my lap & hysteroscpy. Is this normal for Lupron? Or is it from my ovaries being screwed with?! Lol!! I am not too worried, like I said, had one before and I know they don't really do anything for them - just monitor them. And I think the last one was gone by the time AF showed up or shortly after. RE said not to stop Lupron...

Any thoughts??




oneof14 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> I start Lupron tomorrow! Eek!! I am excited to get started, but nervous about how I will react to all the meds! :)
> 
> lupron alone made me feel weird, I had short term memory loss, someone else said they had the same. Now I'm down to 5 ius from 10. Feeling much better. I am bloated, but praying it's because I have some nice size follies.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...


----------



## tlm

We spent some time in Brooklyn! There was a cool yarn store there that you could drink wine at and knit! Dh also loved Barcaide!!! That place was pretty cool!! And we really liked the Brooklyn Beer Brewery! Can you tell we like to drink!? Lol! 





oneof14 said:


> My E2 level was 60 after 2 days of stims, Monday it was below 20. I go again tomorrow for u/s and b/w. I am nervous, I'm praying they see some nice size follies.
> 
> I live in Brookyn. Love the village, but love meat packing so much more! We are in the city every weekend for the most part.


----------



## tlm

Oneof14, I don't have any idea what e2 levels should be at! Good luck! Hope you see some follies growing tomorrow!!! Fx!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey Ladies, AF has arrived and I am back at the clinic today to get my blood work done and collect my injections.

How you all getting on?


----------



## wanabeamama

Dancing diva so you can start your cycle now? :happydance:

Am I the only English one on here? Lol


----------



## DancingDiva

Yes I can start my cycle now finally.

Im from Scotland.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I see this is your second cycle are you doing fresh or frozen?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I see this is your second cycle are you doing fresh or frozen?

Yey tim for starting your lupron if you do have a cyst from what I gather lupron should help deal with that as it suppresses the ovaries I was given the 3 month lupron to stop me from getting cysts 
It's the stimms that could potentially create a cyst :flower:


----------



## DancingDiva

yeah second cycle im doinga fresh cycle and I am using gonal f injections


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh ok I know nothing about the Glonal F what is that?


----------



## DancingDiva

I used it with my first cycle and I got good results my consultant said, it is still injections which stimulate your ovaries last time I got 10 eggs and lots of follicles over 17mm which is what they are looking for.


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow that sounds great :happydance: fingers crossed for good numbers and more importantly good quality :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

I just got back from my first u/s since stimming, 4 days of stimming. I have 7 follies, but they are small like 5/6 mm. Now I'm not sure If the lupron is suppressing me more or this is normal. I've read woman have 19mm after 4 days of stims. I'm scared my follies aren't growing. I still have to see what my levels come back, but should I be concerned?


----------



## LillyLove

Sorry I don't know the answer oneof14. What did your doctor say?


----------



## LillyLove

DancingDiva said:


> Yes I can start my cycle now finally.
> 
> Im from Scotland.

:thumbup: Dancing Diva!
Best wishes for this cycle. Glad you had a good response to Gonal F. I think that is part of my protocol too.


----------



## wanabeamama

oneof14 said:


> I just got back from my first u/s since stimming, 4 days of stimming. I have 7 follies, but they are small like 5/6 mm. Now I'm not sure If the lupron is suppressing me more or this is normal. I've read woman have 19mm after 4 days of stims. I'm scared my follies aren't growing. I still have to see what my levels come back, but should I be concerned?

What did they say? We're they concerned? 
Are you taking lupron at the same time?


----------



## tlm

Yay dancingdiva!!! When do you start injections? And what are you using??

Oneof14, I have no idea about follie size and count! :( What did your doctor say? And when your bloodwork comes back will that tell you more? Fx that you are right where you should be!!! I will say a prayer for you!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks ladies, I didnt see my dr, just the tech. I will know more today, I am hoping its just early. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LillyLove

I'm sure it is just early oneof14!! Fx'd for your levels to come back great!


----------



## oneof14

LillyLove said:


> I'm sure it is just early oneof14!! Fx'd for your levels to come back great!

Thanks Lilly, I hope so. I am trying to remain calm, but its hard.. lol..


----------



## tlm

It's next to impossible to remain calm throughout ttc if you have gone as long as we have with nothing working out! Have you guys Seen this thread about ivf successes? It's very encouraging!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html


----------



## wanabeamama

I posted on there about somthing and they didn't acknowledge me at all so didn't go back lol


----------



## tlm

Hmmmm, ok I have enjoyed reading how many have succeeded with ivf! I think I posted too, I didn't expect to get responses...


----------



## LillyLove

I have enjoyed reading the success stories and check back from time to time. I always thought it would be so great to post on there one day when I have my own success story. 

Which leads me to the question.....How many ppl have you told about ivf? When will you tell ppl about your bfp?

I have been pretty open with ppl that we are moving forward with ivf because that is just who I am. I mean I am not announcing it on facebook or anything but just to close friends, parents, and ppl at work. But now it is difficult because I realize a normal ttc person waits 3 months to tell ppl they are pg....I think I can still do that and just say we are still waiting for the results but it will be difficult not to share my bfp (when I get it!!) because we have been trying so long.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh yes it is lovley to read the success stories its always nice.

We're not telling anyone about the ivf and I would like to say I won't announce my bfp until 12 weeks but I think I would be just way too excited and not be able to hold it in lol


----------



## Phantom710

LillyLove said:


> Which leads me to the question.....How many ppl have you told about ivf? When will you tell ppl about your bfp?

I'm in a slightly different situation, but as a surrogate, I've actually had to explain to a lot of people that I go through IVF, I think people just imagine me, a turkey baster and the father's sperm. Hehehe

Luckily, I work at a hospital, so at least the people there understand it, and I even have a nurse or two that will help me with the injections (since DH is afraid of needles, :haha: )

Originally, I wasn't going to tell anyone (besides the parents/agency) that we were positive until after the first trimester, but I'm sure everyone will be asking me as soon as i fly back from the transfer appointment.


----------



## tlm

Lilly, I have thought about this too. Dh has told NO ONE. I have told some close friends and just recently my mom and only because she was asking probing questions and I was tired of dancing around the subject and feeling like I was lying to her. To be onset I am worried abou the friends I have told because I feel like I am going to be stressed at having to tell them every little thing and they will be asking questions. So more recently I have been trying to sensor myself a little bit so I don't have as many people asking. If ivf works I would like to keep it on the dl for a bit, the people I see everyday will know ASAP, but we will hold off on telling everyone for a while. And just because of whatwe have been through I will not be posting much on FB because it's really hard for me to see all of the announcements on there having to go through this process!

I really wish dh would change his mind and say something to his parents or a friend! But he said he doesn't want this to be "public knowledge". I sort of understand, he is a very private person. But I feel like IF is not talked about (part of what makes this process so difficult) and by us not sharing our story we are only adding to the stigma that is infertility! Until a year ago I never thought we would have a problem ttc and it's a very tough pill to swallow!


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks for the responses ladies! It is always nice to get other perspectives.

Tlm- Just like you I felt like IF is such a taboo subject that I guess I have tried my best to break down some of those barriers by being open about our journey. I never in a million years thought we would have problems getting pg. It was such a shock. It is interesting that once I started sharing with people I found out I was not alone and that Ivf is more common than I ever thought! A long lost friend I recently connected with and also a coworker have gone through the process - one successful on the first try, one successful on the third. They have been a great source of support to me and I am so thankful. 

On the otherhand I totally respect a person's need for privacy. A part of me wishes I would've kept things a bit closer to the vest but so far ppl aren't paying very much attention to dates and I haven't been getting asked about specifics so that is good!


----------



## LillyLove

Oh and I will not be announcing my pregnancy on facebook either, tlm. Hearing pregnancy announcements are the worst when you are dealing with IF. I thought it was pretty cool though that after a facebook acquaintance announced the birth of her baby she wrote "Thank God for IVF" .... I thought that was so cool and brave. I wrote her a note telling her so and that just that little act offered so much hope to me and who knows who else!


----------



## julesjules100

septbride said:


> Hi Jules,
> 
> We are doing ICSI due to DH's morphology issues, and I agree that it seems like yet another unnatural process...but hey, whatever works, right? Your ET is so soon, very exciting!! Best of luck.

Hi septbride

Quick update; had my ER on Thursday and they collected 16 eggies (which was a surprise as we expected around 11). Opted to do a 50:50 split with IVF and ICSI. Got the call this morning that we have 13 embies (7 of the 8 ICSI fertilised and 6 of the 8 that were just IVF). Provisional transfer date of this Sunday although they will move this to Tuesday if they can get any to blast.

Hope everyone is doing well and that stimming is ticking along. 

J x


----------



## tlm

Yay Jules!!! Those numbers sound awesome!! How was ER? Did you bloat up after? I have heard some women do...


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> Oh and I will not be announcing my pregnancy on facebook either, tlm. Hearing pregnancy announcements are the worst when you are dealing with IF. I thought it was pretty cool though that after a facebook acquaintance announced the birth of her baby she wrote "Thank God for IVF" .... I thought that was so cool and brave. I wrote her a note telling her so and that just that little act offered so much hope to me and who knows who else!

Wow that really is a lovley thing to do, it is hard logging onto Facebook as every status or picture is pregnancy or baby related 


I suppose if it does work I wouldn't care who knew it was ivf but while we're going through it I find telling people that don't understand causes more stress when they ask silly questions or have silly assumptions


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Yay Jules!!! Those numbers sound awesome!! How was ER? Did you bloat up after? I have heard some women do...

Hi there tlm

ER was find (I was terrified beforehand but as the nurse said, it's nothing to worry about and very routine. Doesn't feel like that when it's you!). I had mine done under full sedation and not a general so it was propfol, I was still out for the count. No recollection of anything. Whole thing was over in 20 mins (mine was apparently text book so that was good). Seemed like the other three ladies who went in after me while i was waiting in recovery were in for a similar time though too. No pain after and I had thought my bloating was going down although this is back with a vengeance this afternoon which I can only assume is the horrid cyclogest. Feel like a balloon now and very emotional which is unlike me. 

Where are you up to in your cycle? X


----------



## tlm

Ugh, sorry the bloating seems to be worse now. I think that's normal though, right? And I can just imagine the emotional toll it all takes on you! Hang in there!! Hope you are getting some rest! Maybe get a good book or have a friend come visit you to lift your spirits.

I am at cd23 today, and day 3 of Lupron. So far so good! :) I thought I had a cyst so I called the docor and went in this morning to have an u/s. Everything looks perfect so I don't know what I am feeling, the nurse thought maybe has? Lol! The pain is only when I touch my lower abdomen and not bad. I think I am too in tune with my body and what's going on, maybe I read into something that was nothing! 

Now just praying that AF starts in the next few days! Fx!




julesjules100 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jules!!! Those numbers sound awesome!! How was ER? Did you bloat up after? I have heard some women do...
> 
> Hi there tlm
> 
> ER was find (I was terrified beforehand but as the nurse said, it's nothing to worry about and very routine. Doesn't feel like that when it's you!). I had mine done under full sedation and not a general so it was propfol, I was still out for the count. No recollection of anything. Whole thing was over in 20 mins (mine was apparently text book so that was good). Seemed like the other three ladies who went in after me while i was waiting in recovery were in for a similar time though too. No pain after and I had thought my bloating was going down although this is back with a vengeance this afternoon which I can only assume is the horrid cyclogest. Feel like a balloon now and very emotional which is unlike me.
> 
> Where are you up to in your cycle? XClick to expand...


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies how are u all getting on?

AFM I started my injections today back on Wednesday to get scan and bloods done and see ow many follies I have.


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Ugh, sorry the bloating seems to be worse now. I think that's normal though, right? And I can just imagine the emotional toll it all takes on you! Hang in there!! Hope you are getting some rest! Maybe get a good book or have a friend come visit you to lift your spirits.
> 
> I am at cd23 today, and day 3 of Lupron. So far so good! :) I thought I had a cyst so I called the docor and went in this morning to have an u/s. Everything looks perfect so I don't know what I am feeling, the nurse thought maybe has? Lol! The pain is only when I touch my lower abdomen and not bad. I think I am too in tune with my body and what's going on, maybe I read into something that was nothing!
> 
> Now just praying that AF starts in the next few days! Fx!

Hi tlm

It's so easy to become really focussed on your body and what its doing. I was obsessed with OHSS and thought that I had that. LOL. Hope the pain is getting better whatever it was!

Good luck with the rest of treatment, doesn't seem like it at the time but it will zip past. 

J x


----------



## septbride

Jules, it sounds like you got a great number of eggs given your low AMH levels! That's fantastic. May I ask what your AMH level is? I have very low AMH as well (.3 on the US scale) and am very worried that I won't respond to the medication. 





julesjules100 said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, sorry the bloating seems to be worse now. I think that's normal though, right? And I can just imagine the emotional toll it all takes on you! Hang in there!! Hope you are getting some rest! Maybe get a good book or have a friend come visit you to lift your spirits.
> 
> I am at cd23 today, and day 3 of Lupron. So far so good! :) I thought I had a cyst so I called the docor and went in this morning to have an u/s. Everything looks perfect so I don't know what I am feeling, the nurse thought maybe has? Lol! The pain is only when I touch my lower abdomen and not bad. I think I am too in tune with my body and what's going on, maybe I read into something that was nothing!
> 
> Now just praying that AF starts in the next few days! Fx!
> 
> Hi tlm
> 
> It's so easy to become really focussed on your body and what its doing. I was obsessed with OHSS and thought that I had that. LOL. Hope the pain is getting better whatever it was!
> 
> Good luck with the rest of treatment, doesn't seem like it at the time but it will zip past.
> 
> J xClick to expand...


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck for ET Jules :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Good Luck Jules - so you will have a 5day transfer? How many will you put back?

Septbride- What did your doctor say on what they hope your response will be? Sorry I don't know about low amh because I haven't been tested yet.

Diva- gl - hope you get lots of eggies!

tlm--- so excited for you!

wanabea-- since we are cycling together, are you starting to get nervous yet...I am - it is all starting to hit me I am actually doing this!!

afm- Just waiting on AF should be here today or tomorow. After 3 days I will go get my bloodwork done and get this going. Like I said I am all of the sudden getting nervous and scared. I feel like I am going to screw it up or something!!


----------



## julesjules100

septbride said:


> Jules, it sounds like you got a great number of eggs given your low AMH levels! That's fantastic. May I ask what your AMH level is? I have very low AMH as well (.3 on the US scale) and am very worried that I won't respond to the medication.

Hi there septbride

My AMH is 2.6 on the pmol/L scale (the one that goes up to c48, not the one that goes up to c 6), which puts me at the bottom of the "low fertility category" and nudging towards the top of "very low/undetecable". Looking at the scales (as I think you're on the other scale), it looks like you're broadly about the same level as me. MY FS said that it is not always a given that someone with low AMH will be a bad responder, indeed there are other people going through IVF at the same time as me now who have produced fewer eggs and don't have AMH issues. On day 1 of my cycle my FS did an AFC (which was c 11 of different sizes) and they all responded. 

Have you tried gonal F etc before at all for IUIs or anything? I went straight to that for my IUIs as I wasn't responding to clomid and it was a much better result on IUI 2 (we messed up IUI 3 so ignore the follie count in my signature on that one).

J x


----------



## julesjules100

LillyLove said:


> Good Luck Jules - so you will have a 5day transfer? How many will you put back?
> 
> Septbride- What did your doctor say on what they hope your response will be? Sorry I don't know about low amh because I haven't been tested yet.
> 
> Diva- gl - hope you get lots of eggies!
> 
> tlm--- so excited for you!
> 
> wanabea-- since we are cycling together, are you starting to get nervous yet...I am - it is all starting to hit me I am actually doing this!!
> 
> afm- Just waiting on AF should be here today or tomorow. After 3 days I will go get my bloodwork done and get this going. Like I said I am all of the sudden getting nervous and scared. I feel like I am going to screw it up or something!!

Hi LillyLove

Yep tomorrow will be a 5 day transfer. 9 of the 13 embies from yesterday still going well so really hopeful that that continues and they get to blast. If they are of good quality they only put one back, if average quality then they will do two. Terrible as I'm itching for them to put 2 good ones back (!) but my clinic is very focussed on reducing multiples. 

Biggest issue for me now is the useless lining so quite anxious to see that it is still holding at 6.9mm tomorrow.

J x


----------



## septbride

Lilly, my doctor hasn't said much about odds, because she says that we won't know anything, really, until we start on the stims and see how it goes. 

Jules, thanks for all the feedback. I do think we're in the same range with AMH; yours might be a bit better than mine. I haven't tried Gonal-F before -- my doctor recommended that we skip IUI altogether and go straight to IVF, so I've only taken Clomid, which certainly didn't work! They will have me on high doses of the Gonal-F and Menopur, so here's hoping. It's very encouraging to see that you responded so well. 

Thanks, ladies! xx 








julesjules100 said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Jules, it sounds like you got a great number of eggs given your low AMH levels! That's fantastic. May I ask what your AMH level is? I have very low AMH as well (.3 on the US scale) and am very worried that I won't respond to the medication.
> 
> Hi there septbride
> 
> My AMH is 2.6 on the pmol/L scale (the one that goes up to c48, not the one that goes up to c 6), which puts me at the bottom of the "low fertility category" and nudging towards the top of "very low/undetecable". Looking at the scales (as I think you're on the other scale), it looks like you're broadly about the same level as me. MY FS said that it is not always a given that someone with low AMH will be a bad responder, indeed there are other people going through IVF at the same time as me now who have produced fewer eggs and don't have AMH issues. On day 1 of my cycle my FS did an AFC (which was c 11 of different sizes) and they all responded.
> 
> Have you tried gonal F etc before at all for IUIs or anything? I went straight to that for my IUIs as I wasn't responding to clomid and it was a much better result on IUI 2 (we messed up IUI 3 so ignore the follie count in my signature on that one).
> 
> J xClick to expand...


----------



## julesjules100

septbride said:


> Lilly, my doctor hasn't said much about odds, because she says that we won't know anything, really, until we start on the stims and see how it goes.
> 
> Jules, thanks for all the feedback. I do think we're in the same range with AMH; yours might be a bit better than mine. I haven't tried Gonal-F before -- my doctor recommended that we skip IUI altogether and go straight to IVF, so I've only taken Clomid, which certainly didn't work! They will have me on high doses of the Gonal-F and Menopur, so here's hoping. It's very encouraging to see that you responded so well.
> 
> Thanks, ladies! xx

Keep me posted as it will be good to see how you get on. Gonal F for me was fantastic and WAY fewer side effects than the clomid, which I struggled with. When you have the first scan they will count the number of follies they can see, which will give an indicator of the number of eggs you can expect (but even that can be out! I had 11 and ended up with 16 eggs). Good luck and lets hope your ovaries go nuts x


----------



## wanabeamama

LillyLove said:


> Good Luck Jules - so you will have a 5day transfer? How many will you put back?
> 
> Septbride- What did your doctor say on what they hope your response will be? Sorry I don't know about low amh because I haven't been tested yet.
> 
> Diva- gl - hope you get lots of eggies!
> 
> tlm--- so excited for you!
> 
> wanabea-- since we are cycling together, are you starting to get nervous yet...I am - it is all starting to hit me I am actually doing this!!
> 
> afm- Just waiting on AF should be here today or tomorow. After 3 days I will go get my bloodwork done and get this going. Like I said I am all of the sudden getting nervous and scared. I feel like I am going to screw it up or something!!


I am getting very nervous :wacko: it crazy now it's getting closer I'm starting to think of it a little differently I'm even worrying about timing my injections BC I leave the house at 7.45 am and get home at 7pm but on a thurday I get home 9pm I really don't want to inject at work and I'm wondering is doing it in the morning equal to evening??? 
Also I have a tiny fridge and people are always in it so in going to have to buy a mini fridge eeeek 

Well we can do this together it will be great to compare with someone :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

wanabeamama said:


> I am getting very nervous :wacko: it crazy now it's getting closer I'm starting to think of it a little differently I'm even worrying about timing my injections BC I leave the house at 7.45 am and get home at 7pm but on a thurday I get home 9pm I really don't want to inject at work and I'm wondering is doing it in the morning equal to evening???
> Also I have a tiny fridge and people are always in it so in going to have to buy a mini fridge eeeek
> 
> Well we can do this together it will be great to compare with someone :hugs:

Hi there, not sure what injections you will be on but I had to do gonal F and this had to be done in the evening. The patient info says to keep doing it about the same time each evening although my FS said between 7pm and 9pm. I started using cetrotide from say day 5 and this had to be done at 7am (I was in the hospital at 8.30am each day for blood work). If the hospital is close by to you, you could ask them if they would store Thursday's injection for you and you could shoot over there around 7pm to do it that day (assuming work would let you). Other than that you could do a cooler bag to keep everything in; my drugs needed to stay between 2 and 8 degrees so you'd need to be able to check on that. We have a doctor in my office and they offered to hold the drugs for me. Think buying a little fridge may be the way to go. x


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey Ladies, I'm on day 3 of Gonal f now introducing cetrotide so this should be fun. 

Hope u are all well and doing good.


----------



## julesjules100

DancingDiva said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm on day 3 of Gonal f now introducing cetrotide so this should be fun.
> 
> Hope u are all well and doing good.

Have you been doing the gonal F in the pen thingy where you dial the dose? x


----------



## wanabeamama

julesjules100 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> I am getting very nervous :wacko: it crazy now it's getting closer I'm starting to think of it a little differently I'm even worrying about timing my injections BC I leave the house at 7.45 am and get home at 7pm but on a thurday I get home 9pm I really don't want to inject at work and I'm wondering is doing it in the morning equal to evening???
> Also I have a tiny fridge and people are always in it so in going to have to buy a mini fridge eeeek
> 
> Well we can do this together it will be great to compare with someone :hugs:
> 
> Hi there, not sure what injections you will be on but I had to do gonal F and this had to be done in the evening. The patient info says to keep doing it about the same time each evening although my FS said between 7pm and 9pm. I started using cetrotide from say day 5 and this had to be done at 7am (I was in the hospital at 8.30am each day for blood work). If the hospital is close by to you, you could ask them if they would store Thursday's injection for you and you could shoot over there around 7pm to do it that day (assuming work would let you). Other than that you could do a cooler bag to keep everything in; my drugs needed to stay between 2 and 8 degrees so you'd need to be able to check on that. We have a doctor in my office and they offered to hold the drugs for me. Think buying a little fridge may be the way to go. xClick to expand...

Thank you well I'm not sure what I will be using yet I will find out on the day I start,
I'm not really that close to the hospital it about a 30-40 min drive 
I m my own boss so I could possibily finish work a little earlier on the Thursday's and get home for 8.30 or I could just ask about the cooler bag 

Thank you that was very helpful in getting my head arround it :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you well I'm not sure what I will be using yet I will find out on the day I start,
> I'm not really that close to the hospital it about a 30-40 min drive
> I m my own boss so I could possibily finish work a little earlier on the Thursday's and get home for 8.30 or I could just ask about the cooler bag
> 
> Thank you that was very helpful in getting my head arround it :hugs:

No worries. If you would like, send me a pm when you know what drugs you're on. If they're the ones I mentioned before I have a few tips for doing them. J x


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh thank you so much I start 3 weeks today and have needle teach same day so I will collect the drugs then :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

wanabeamama said:


> Oh thank you so much I start 3 weeks today and have needle teach same day so I will collect the drugs then :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Needle teach? You're lucky I had a 2 second demo and then all the drugs arrived the following day; very much "learning on the job"! X


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh god she said they won't give you the drugs until you have been to needle teach they do group teach's but I'm having one on one BC I have to start a particular day and it's before the next available group teach so I'm even luckier lol 

I can't believe you didn't get one :( my OH has to come along too BC they said incase I forge how to do it lol

You you have ET tomorrow? You mush be excited and no doubt very nervous do you know if your having 1 or 2 put back? 

I was told depending on my embie quality if there good I'm only allowed 1 but not so good maximum of 2 I really want 2 good ones but hey beggers can't be choosers eh??? 


Good luck for tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Yep same as what they told you; it's a 5 day transfer so 1 good one or 2 less good ones if needed. The UK is really focussed on SET and keeping multiples low. Personally I'd like 2 to go back in but there we go!! x


----------



## wanabeamama

Well I'm a twin (natural) and there are lots of twi s in my family so it's no big deal for us but I guess they think about what it would cost he NHSin the special high risk pregnancy, 

I see you have low AMH I do too mine is 2.6 due to having surgery twice both times had huge cyst on the same ovary so some tissue was lost bu I'm prettyconfident that my other will produce some good eggs. What is your AMH?


----------



## tlm

julesjules100 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Oh thank you so much I start 3 weeks today and have needle teach same day so I will collect the drugs then :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Needle teach? You're lucky I had a 2 second demo and then all the drugs arrived the following day; very much "learning on the job"! XClick to expand...

Same here, the dr gave me my first shot and walked dh through it and then we were on our own the next day! It's not hard, but kind of unnerving! Very much "learning on the job"! Lol!!


----------



## DancingDiva

julesjules100 said:


> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I'm on day 3 of Gonal f now introducing cetrotide so this should be fun.
> 
> Hope u are all well and doing good.
> 
> Have you been doing the gonal F in the pen thingy where you dial the dose? xClick to expand...

Yeah I've been doing the pen first two days I done 300 units then every day after I'm doing 150


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Ladies,
Joining you guys... I just had ER yesterday.. They retrieved 19 eggs and 12 fertilized this morning... Tentative transfer is on Friday :)


----------



## tlm

Wantbaby, 12 is an awesome number! How was ER? What did you stim with?

I am on day 5 of Lupron for downregging. Waiting for AF to start so I can start stimming with Menopur.

Good luck? Did you have any bloating?


----------



## SunUp

:hi:
Can I join?
I've had 3 IUI's, all negative, and now am looking forward to my first IVF. I am calling the RE tomorrow to set up a phone consult to plan our IVF. My cycle started 8/11 and I am on BC right now. Hopefully we can have ER in September?!:cloud9:


----------



## julesjules100

wanabeamama said:


> Well I'm a twin (natural) and there are lots of twi s in my family so it's no big deal for us but I guess they think about what it would cost he NHSin the special high risk pregnancy,
> 
> I see you have low AMH I do too mine is 2.6 due to having surgery twice both times had huge cyst on the same ovary so some tissue was lost bu I'm prettyconfident that my other will produce some good eggs. What is your AMH?

I'm also at 2.6 (see post 149 on p15 to septbride as a bit more info in there) xx


----------



## julesjules100

ET all done with one blastocyst put in.

Two blasts frozen today and there are 6 embies that may blast tomorrow. If they do they will go in for freezing then - they're going to call us in the morning to let us know if any have made it. 

Argh! What a stressful morning. Off to the couch to veg out. x


----------



## wanabeamama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:dust::dust::dust: yey your pupo fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm said:


> Wantbaby, 12 is an awesome number! How was ER? What did you stim with?
> 
> I am on day 5 of Lupron for downregging. Waiting for AF to start so I can start stimming with Menopur.
> 
> Good luck? Did you have any bloating?

The day of ER was pretty stressful... I was in a lot of pain right after and they had to give me morphine to relieve the pain... I took it easy for the rest of the day and was feeling much better by next morning.
I stimmed with Follistim (200 iu) and Menopur (75iu).
I did not have any significant side effects from the stims.. Good luck with your cycle!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

julesjules100 said:


> ET all done with one blastocyst put in.
> 
> Two blasts frozen today and there are 6 embies that may blast tomorrow. If they do they will go in for freezing then - they're going to call us in the morning to let us know if any have made it.
> 
> Argh! What a stressful morning. Off to the couch to veg out. x

Yay!


----------



## tlm

Yay julesjules!!!!!


----------



## tlm

Welcome SunUp!! Keep us posted. Do you know when you will start stimming and with what? Good luck!


----------



## Phantom710

Yay, I got this in my email last night 

Birth Control pill&#8212; Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed. 
8/26/12- Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period
08/31/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen 
09/07/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
09/14/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check 
09/18/12-Possible Progesterone Start
09/21/12-Possible Embryo Transfer


----------



## LillyLove

Welcome Sunup and Wantbaby!!

Time to relax Jules! Lots of dust!!!!!

tlm- how are you feeling so far? Any reactions to the Lupron?

Phantom- Isn't it awesome when they lay it out for you like that!! (My retrieval is the same day as your transfer!)


----------



## Phantom710

LillyLove said:


> Phantom- Isn't it awesome when they lay it out for you like that!! (My retrieval is the same day as your transfer!)

That's neat! I'm a little rusty on ER as we are doing FET, so about how long after retrieval is transfer? on average i mean? Maybe we'll be close enough to be bump buddies :)

Also, yes, it was so exciting to see it all laid out, but it actually hit me last night after reading it. I laid in bed and told hubby "holy crap, I may be pregnant next month"


----------



## LillyLove

Phantom710 said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Phantom- Isn't it awesome when they lay it out for you like that!! (My retrieval is the same day as your transfer!)
> 
> That's neat! I'm a little rusty on ER as we are doing FET, so about how long after retrieval is transfer? on average i mean? Maybe we'll be close enough to be bump buddies :)
> 
> Also, yes, it was so exciting to see it all laid out, but it actually hit me last night after reading it. I laid in bed and told hubby "holy crap, I may be pregnant next month"Click to expand...


Days between retrieval and transfer are generally 3-5 days. They try and get the fertilized eggs to 5 days but if the eggs are dying off or they don't get many to begin with they transfer on day 3.

I was the same way when I saw my schedule...My birthday is Oct 5 and I thought - wow, it could be an amazing bday!!!


----------



## Phantom710

LillyLove said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Phantom- Isn't it awesome when they lay it out for you like that!! (My retrieval is the same day as your transfer!)
> 
> That's neat! I'm a little rusty on ER as we are doing FET, so about how long after retrieval is transfer? on average i mean? Maybe we'll be close enough to be bump buddies :)
> 
> Also, yes, it was so exciting to see it all laid out, but it actually hit me last night after reading it. I laid in bed and told hubby "holy crap, I may be pregnant next month"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days between retrieval and transfer are generally 3-5 days. They try and get the fertilized eggs to 5 days but if the eggs are dying off or they don't get many to begin with they transfer on day 3.
> 
> I was the same way when I saw my schedule...My birthday is Oct 5 and I thought - wow, it could be an amazing bday!!!Click to expand...


So are you on meds now, or when are you starting? I have to go in for 3 appointments before transfer to check my lining/etc. Is it the same for you?
Sorry I'm full of questions hehe.


----------



## ksluice

stalking now...


----------



## LillyLove

YAY!!! Hi KS!!

How far in are you at this point?


----------



## ksluice

LillyLove said:


> YAY!!! Hi KS!!
> 
> How far in are you at this point?

:hi: I am 1dp5dt, thanks for asking. We put back the only genetically normal embie we had from all 17. Its a little scary that we only had the one, but FXed we have lots of sticky dust for this LO. Come on sweeting!! Stay with us!!


----------



## ksluice

wantbabysoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Joining you guys... I just had ER yesterday.. They retrieved 19 eggs and 12 fertilized this morning... Tentative transfer is on Friday :)

Wonderful news Want!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:(Sorry for playing catch up and being a little late on my congrats on your fert report)


----------



## ksluice

julesjules100 said:


> ET all done with one blastocyst put in.
> 
> Two blasts frozen today and there are 6 embies that may blast tomorrow. If they do they will go in for freezing then - they're going to call us in the morning to let us know if any have made it.
> 
> Argh! What a stressful morning. Off to the couch to veg out. x

WOW!! Great news JJ! Snuggle in LO! And GL with the other blasts.


----------



## ksluice

Phantom710 said:


> Yay, I got this in my email last night
> 
> Birth Control pill Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed.
> 8/26/12- Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period
> 08/31/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen
> 09/07/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/14/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/18/12-Possible Progesterone Start
> 09/21/12-Possible Embryo Transfer

Sounds like everything got straightened away Phantom! Congrats and what a wonderful thing you are doing!!


----------



## septbride

TLM, our schedules are still looking like they'll be really close! I just finished 10 days of BCP and am waiting for AF, then I start stimming with Follistim and Menopur. 






tlm said:


> Wantbaby, 12 is an awesome number! How was ER? What did you stim with?
> 
> I am on day 5 of Lupron for downregging. Waiting for AF to start so I can start stimming with Menopur.
> 
> Good luck? Did you have any bloating?


----------



## Phantom710

ksluice said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, I got this in my email last night
> 
> Birth Control pill Do not stop - Plan to continue on active birth control pills only at this time, (no sugar pills/no period). If you need refills please refill as needed.
> 8/26/12- Take last ACTIVE birth control pill and expect a period
> 08/31/12 Appt. -US/E2-If OK, start Estrogen
> 09/07/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/14/12 Appt.- US/E2-Lining check
> 09/18/12-Possible Progesterone Start
> 09/21/12-Possible Embryo Transfer
> 
> Sounds like everything got straightened away Phantom! Congrats and what a wonderful thing you are doing!!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I am so excited to get this started. I wish I could move it up a week, I'd totally stop bcp today so i could move everything up.


----------



## LillyLove

ksluice said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Hi KS!!
> 
> How far in are you at this point?
> 
> :hi: I am 1dp5dt, thanks for asking. We put back the only genetically normal embie we had from all 17. Its a little scary that we only had the one, but FXed we have lots of sticky dust for this LO. Come on sweeting!! Stay with us!!Click to expand...

I just joined your journal so I am up to date! I agree with the other poster that she made it this far...she is a strong LO....So exciting! Good vibes for you :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Yay! Day 28 tomorrow and still no sign of AF, she better hurry up!! Have another RE appt tomorrow AM so hopefully he can tell me something!

Any news with you? Why are you adding Follistim to Menopur? I am just on Menopur. Never done this so all these drugs are new to me! :)




septbride said:


> TLM, our schedules are still looking like they'll be really close! I just finished 10 days of BCP and am waiting for AF, then I start stimming with Follistim and Menopur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Wantbaby, 12 is an awesome number! How was ER? What did you stim with?
> 
> I am on day 5 of Lupron for downregging. Waiting for AF to start so I can start stimming with Menopur.
> 
> Good luck? Did you have any bloating?Click to expand...


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies had a check up today, I have 8 follicles ranging from 8-11 mm and E2 at 6.2. Nurse was happy and I'm back on Friday for another check up so we will see if I have anymore and hopefully bigger.

How u ladies getting?


----------



## septbride

I'm having some spotting today, so I'll either go in for an ultrasound tomorrow or on Friday morning. Hopefully will start stims Friday night. I honestly don't know the reasoning behind any of the drug choices..I know that they think I might be a poor responder, so maybe it's connected to that? 

Hope AF hurries up for you! 





tlm said:


> Yay! Day 28 tomorrow and still no sign of AF, she better hurry up!! Have another RE appt tomorrow AM so hopefully he can tell me something!
> 
> Any news with you? Why are you adding Follistim to Menopur? I am just on Menopur. Never done this so all these drugs are new to me! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> septbride said:
> 
> 
> TLM, our schedules are still looking like they'll be really close! I just finished 10 days of BCP and am waiting for AF, then I start stimming with Follistim and Menopur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Wantbaby, 12 is an awesome number! How was ER? What did you stim with?
> 
> I am on day 5 of Lupron for downregging. Waiting for AF to start so I can start stimming with Menopur.
> 
> Good luck? Did you have any bloating?
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies,
So I'm new to the IVF world. I've read your post & some success stories which has help to stay positive. We've been TTC since Nov 2010 on our own & started going to RE Oct 2011. Wish we hadn't waited so long to see RE but my gyno had suggested that we wait cause I'm still young. I thought listen lady id like to have more than one child we need to get moving. Wish I would've listen to my gut but I can't go back in time.*

As for this month...I started *bcp on cd 3. Taking it for 7 days, which tomorrow will be day 7. Then I have 3 days off before I start follistim (225 units) injections. Tomorrow I'm going to the doc for saline sono. Then back on Friday for bw & us.*

Look forward to getting BFP with the rest of you. :dust:*


----------



## CozIvf

Day 2 of stimms

egg collection 27th! xxx


----------



## tlm

Dancing, fx the next few days bring plumper follies and more of them! Can't wait to see how the next u/s goes!

Coz, how is stimming going for you?

Welcome Sunshine! Are you stimming with Follistim or is that n addition to something else?

Afm, cd28 today, had my appt with RE - he did an u/s and said everything looks perfect! Now if AF would rear her ugly head... They did bloodwork and my estrogen level was at 25.1, which is on the low side so AF should be starting soon! Can't wait! My RE also walked us through how to do Menopur! The needle is pretty big, so not looking forward to that! But I am sure it will be fine!!

Any other updates??


----------



## ksluice

:hi: everyone! hope you're all having a sunny and wonderful afternoon. 

Just checking in.

:hi: tlm. glad your appt went well. did they not give you another needle for the menopur? my kit had 2, one for mixing and the other for injection. the injection one was even smaller than the lupron needles. the menopur stings, so you should ask your nurse about the smaller needles. 

Dancing, 8 all at 8-11 sounds good. they're all holding close together! they really started growing for me from day 8-10 of stims

Sept, it sounds like you and tlm are on different protocols but with same stim schedule. I think tlm, you and I were on similar protocols but our timing was different (we both did the luteal lupron down reg--SUCKED!!) What I know is that there are the two sides to IVF. Stimulation and ovulation control. So the BCP, lupron and antagonist are all part of controlling ovulation and the menapur, follitism, gonal f etc. are all on the stim side of things. I don't know if that helps at all...but its the big part of what is different between our various protocols. 

:hi: sunshine good luck with the SIS :flower:

:hi: corinne exciting to have a day set already for EC!! :happydance:

also, did your teaching appts include the freedommedteach site? there are videos explaining how to do each medication. i needed an "rx number" to access the site, but you could see if you can access it here: https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx


----------



## tlm

Ksluise, thanks for the info! Yes, I use two different needles for mixing and injecting Menopur. The one for injection is quite thin but it's probably close to 3" long. My Lupron ones are much smaller. 

Did you really think Lupron was that bad?! I have had no issues with it! I think it disrupts my sleep but other than that no side effects. How much did you take? I am doing 20ius.


----------



## tlm

Sorry, I was so overwhelmed at my appointment, just looked at the needles again and they are maybe 2" for Menopur! :D


----------



## ksluice

I did 20 units/day during downreg and then 5 during stims. Yeah, i had terrible fuzzy brain and short term memory loss...it got worse and worse until about day 3 of stims when i felt SO MUCH BETTER. I am also sensitive to the progesterone. I've been sleeping like 14 hours a day on it. But that is probably just me :)

My needle covers looked that big, but underneath the needle was 1/2". I hope that is what you have. :winkwink: The menopur stings, but if you let it sit for a few minutes after mixing that seemed to help.


----------



## tlm

Did you have to refrigerate your Menopur? From what I have seen online it seems to sting when it's cold. My doctor said not to refrigerate it, so I was hoping that would help. Did you ice it beforehand? I have also hear that that can help with the stinging.


----------



## ksluice

No, I had to mix it right before injection. The gonal f pen was refrigerated, but you let that come to room temp before injecting. I didn't ice the area first, but I know some folks do. To be honest, I didn't find that even menopur hurt that much. I only noticed it stung because the others didn't. It may just be b/c you're injecting more liquid. 20 units of lupron is .2cc and my menopur instructions were to use 1cc of diluent, so it was 5x the lupron shot. Its not thick like PIO, though.


----------



## Sunshine15

tlm said:


> Welcome Sunshine! Are you stimming with Follistim or is that n addition to something else?
> 
> Afm, cd28 today, had my appt with RE - he did an u/s and said everything looks perfect! Now if AF would rear her ugly head... They did bloodwork and my estrogen level was at 25.1, which is on the low side so AF should be starting soon! Can't wait! My RE also walked us through how to do Menopur! The needle is pretty big, so not looking forward to that! But I am sure it will be fine!!

tlm, I did a round of follistim last month but only 100 units. I only had 3 follies, 1 on my good side & the other two on my blocked side. This cycle RE wants me on 225 units so hopefully I'll have more follies. So I'm only using follistim...hopefully it wil be enough. 

Hope AF shows up soon so oh can get started


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies :hi:

Im new to IVF and new to forums. Ive been reading this one for the last couple of weeks and hoping I would be able to join you. Ill start with my story of how Ive ended up here. 

My DH was diagnosed with Hodgkins Lymphoma cancer in June 2010 and had to under go intensive chemotherapy and a stem cell transplant. One of the side affects to this treatment was infertility and there was a 90% chance of this happening. He did freeze some sperm prior to the treatment since we had no children previously. He has since got the all clear and was put into remission in March 2012 where we found out that the treatment had made him sterile. Good job we got those frozen! We then put things on hold as we where getting married in the April 2012. We have since been to the fertility clinic to start the ball rolling. We had an appointment in July to get me tested to make sure I was functioning correctly to proceed. We had an appointment at the clinic yesterday to confirm the results. To my relief everything was more than fine and have got high hopes of everything going well with IVF treatment. The next thing I know, after getting the good news that I was ok they then asked when we would like to start and we replied with as soon as possible. I had it in my head that I would have to end up waiting a month or so before they could start the ball rolling, but they came back with starting the injection on Tuesday with the intention of collecting on 24th Sept. So all is looking good and going in full steam head. :happydance:

Its all exciting and scary at the same time and know that from reading all of your posts over the last couple of weeks it has helped me understand the process a lot better. Looking forward to joining you all with the cycle. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as total novice at all this.


----------



## LillyLove

Welcome Sandy! Looks like our EC will be around the same time (mine is Sept21!) I'm a total noob to all of this as well:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thats good to know ive got someone going through it at the same time. FX


----------



## tlm

Welcome Sandy! Sounds like you and DH have had quite the ride the last couple I years! Glad that he is in remission and you can get the ball rolling! 

What drug will you be using for stimming?


----------



## Sandy83

Unsure on what drug i will be using, will get all that information on Monday when i go for my prescription and my needle teach. Also will get definite results on my AMH as was a problem with the original test. I know they mention some thing about a drug starting with the letter B but can not for the life of me remeber the name.:shrug:


----------



## LillyLove

Buserelin, probably


----------



## Sandy83

Yes that sounds familiar


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies how are you all getting on?

I have been for my check up and follies are coming on well I'm up to 14/15 mm back on monday to check they have reached 17mm then I can do trigger on Monday and ER on Wednesday.


----------



## tlm

Sounds good Dancing!! Let us know how Monday goes!

Afm, I did my first Menopur shots last night and it wasn't nearly as bad as I had anticipated! Yay!! I made dh do all of the mixing and changing of needles without me so I didn't freak it anymore! Lol!! I go in Wednesday for my first check.

How many days did you girls stim for? I have 36 vials, so that would be 9 days. Just wondering as I thought I had seen that you could respond quicker and maybe or have as many days?! Does that ever happen?


----------



## tlm

Dancing, how are you feeling? Bloated?? Any pain / tenderness in ovary area??


----------



## LillyLove

Tlm- I will have my dh to all the mixing...I said "you are in charge of the purchase and dispensing of the meds! LOL!


----------



## LillyLove

Dancing- not long now you must be getting so excited!


----------



## tlm

Lilly, dh said last night that he liked mixing and loading everything up. It felt like a science experiment! Which I guess could be taken a couple different ways! :) I thought it was cute and at least he is taking an active role in the process.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, yeah I'm feeling really bloated and starting to get really tender around my ovaries, I ve been stimming for 8 days so far and I have tomorrow to go as well so I will prob end up stimming for 9days as well. Yeah starting to get excited that everything looks good on Monday and I get the ok to go for egg collection on Wednesday.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just back from hospital got my scan my follies are ranging from 14-18mm so got my trigger tonight and EC on Wednesday.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## tlm

Yay Dancing!! That is so awesome!! How many follies did they count?

Afm, day 3 of stimming yesterday. The shots are going well, but I am sore today. I dont feel like anything ismhappening in there just uet! Lol! When did you start to feel something?I go back to RE on Wednesday for an u/s and bw to see what's going on! Yay!

How is everyone else?!


----------



## DancingDiva

I never really started feeling anything until about 7days into stimming. I had 14 follies 8 on left 6 on right.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Dancing thats great news about your Follies! :happydance:

Well i did my first injection this morning, wasnt as bad as i was expecting just keeping fingers crossed i dont get bad side effects from it. 
Got schedule for treatment yesterday and looking like i will start Menopur on 14th sept then looking to do EC on 27th thats if all goes to plan which ive heard never really happens. 

Being new to all this IVF im wondering if anyone can advise on the advantages to going to a 5 day blastocyst instead of the 3 day transfer????:shrug:


----------



## tlm

Hi sandy! What injections are you doing now? And what will you be stunning with?

I had shot number 4 last night of Menopur and still dont feel anything. My tentative schedule is retrieval a week from today (8.38) and then transfer a week from friday (8.31).


----------



## Sandy83

Im doing buserelin at the moment for 3 weeks then move on to menopur on 14/8 for 10 to 12 days. Glad to hear your not having any side effects from the menopur hopefully i will be the same. 

All seems to be moving fast for you, its all exciting.


----------



## MoBaby

1 more week until my scan and then stims start the day after!!! 6 more bcp pills :)


----------



## Sandy83

Wow thats great news not long now. what are you stimming on?


----------



## Phantom710

Got my calender and all my appointments yesterday. Meds are supposed to be coming today in the mail! I was hoping for an estrogen patch, but I'll be doing injections. 

Med List:

Estradiol Valerate (inject)
Estrace (tablet)
Endometrin: vag capsule
Progesterone Ethyl Oleate (inject)
Medrol Dosage Pack 


Any tips/comments on any of them?


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy83 said:


> Wow thats great news not long now. what are you stimming on?

I'm doing microdose lupron as a stim for 2 days alone then adding 300 gonal f for a couple days then 150 menopur. :happydance: I'm ready for the sticking to begin!!


----------



## tlm

Good luck all you girlies getting ready to stim! Phantom, I don't know anything about any of those medicines. I downregged on Lupron and am stimming with Menopur! So far so good for me, no side effects - so much so that I am wondering if it's working... Lol!


----------



## LillyLove

Hi MoBaby! Good luck with your scan!

Phantom- When are you starting your injections?

Tlm- good to hear you are not having side effects.

As for me - My saline sono and trial transfer is tomorrow. [-o&lt; they do not find any abnormalities (polyps etc) and that all can move forward so I can start injecting beginning September!


----------



## LillyLove

Hi Sandy- How is everything?
Sunshine- How did saline sono go?


----------



## LillyLove

Dancing - Good luck for egg collection tomorrow!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DancingDiva

All set for my ER this morning just getting ready to leave for the hospital I'll be sure to come back on later and let u all know how I got on.

Hope u are all doing well.


----------



## tlm

Good luck DancingDiva!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way!! Hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck DancingDiva hope everything goes well will be looking forward to your response on how it went. :happydance:

AFM - Doing fine with the down reg injections, only 2 days but feeling positive definitely helping know all you girls are going through the same thing! Has any of you thought about going for a 3 or 5 day transfer? We have been told we can decide which we do obviously it will all depend on the quality of eggs but can decide to got for a 3 day with 2 embies or 5 day with 1 embie, wondering if any on has any advice with regards to this?:confused:


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy - The way my clinic does 3-day and 5-day transfers depends on how many eggs they have at 3 days. If they have 4 or more they will wait until 5 days and transfer 2! I think if we only make it to 3 day they let us transfer 3 embies but I don't think I would ever do this especially on my first ivf. I scared to even transfer 2!

I think the thought is that a 5 day blast is more developed and has more of a chance of implanting than a 3 day transfer but I know of plenty of girls on here who got pg with 3 day embies. It is a really personal decision...and unfortunately nobody can really say how your body will react to individual embies.:hugs:

Here are a couple discussions I found on different forums :
https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...360107-3-day-transfer-verses-5-day-blast.html

https://www.dcurbanmom.com/jforum/posts/list/149625.page

Hope this helps!


----------



## julesjules100

Sandy83 said:


> Good luck DancingDiva hope everything goes well will be looking forward to your response on how it went. :happydance:
> 
> AFM - Doing fine with the down reg injections, only 2 days but feeling positive definitely helping know all you girls are going through the same thing! Has any of you thought about going for a 3 or 5 day transfer? We have been told we can decide which we do obviously it will all depend on the quality of eggs but can decide to got for a 3 day with 2 embies or 5 day with 1 embie, wondering if any on has any advice with regards to this?:confused:

Hi there

I had a 5dt 8 days ago and I have a very faint BFP today and yesterday (cautious optimism!). My clinic in London will try to get 3 day embies to 5 day blasts if they can but it depends on the quality of them and the number of eggs retrieved/fertilised. There is a greater risk of losing some between day 3 and 5 (think I had 9 on day 3 that went down to 4 blasts in total). The UK is very focussed on reducing multiples and aim for single transfers if it can so my clinic only put one embie back in and the other 3 were frozen (may do 2 if you're over 40 I think). You will need to be guided by the embryologist over the days of incubation. I got a call every couple of days re how they were doing and they make the judgement call on the morning of day 3 (assuming you have quite a few fertilised) as to whether to try to get them to blast for a day 5 transfer. Argument for a 5 day transfer is that they're further along the development chain. 

Good luck! X


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Lilly and Jules for your advice. Think i am going to look to try and have a 5 day blast as you both said its more developed so more of a chance of taking. As you said Jules the uk is trying to reduce multiple births so clinic is hoping to do 5 day blast if possible. As you say its all depends on the embies at the time so pointless worrying at the mo. 

Congratulations Jules on your faint :bfp: i know it is still early but must be great to see that. FX for you. 

Lilly how you doing?

xx


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats jules!!!! So happy for you!!!!
:wohoo::headspin::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, back home slightly sore and tired however good news got 15 eggs and ICSI will be performed this afternoon so fingers crossed.


----------



## LillyLove

15 eggs - you must be thrilled!:dust::dust::dust: Lots of baby dust Dancing!


----------



## Sandy83

15 eggs is really good. Not long to go now!!! Lots of Baby Dust :dust: x


----------



## julesjules100

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks Lilly and Jules for your advice. Think i am going to look to try and have a 5 day blast as you both said its more developed so more of a chance of taking. As you said Jules the uk is trying to reduce multiple births so clinic is hoping to do 5 day blast if possible. As you say its all depends on the embies at the time so pointless worrying at the mo.
> 
> Congratulations Jules on your faint :bfp: i know it is still early but must be great to see that. FX for you.
> 
> Lilly how you doing?
> 
> xx

Many thanks!

Definitely don't worry about this part just yet. Weirdly (and I'm a total control freak/planner) I parked thinking about that really just before the ER. On the day, I took the view that we would do whatever they suggested (not a stand I normally take as I question everything!) re ICSI, the number to transfer and when etc. 

xx


----------



## julesjules100

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, back home slightly sore and tired however good news got 15 eggs and ICSI will be performed this afternoon so fingers crossed.

Good luck! You're pretty close to how we were (16 collected and then half of them done with ICSI and the other half regular). Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow! x


----------



## Sandy83

Thats good advice Jules. I'm the same a control freak for planning doesn&#8217;t help that my job is a planner/ coordinator so like to be in control. Will just have to take a step back. 

I do know that we will need to do ICIS so guess that is one thing that is confirmed. Reason for this is due to DH :spermy: being frozen it apparently loses some of its va va voom once defrosted. xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay DancingDiva! Get some rest now and good luck with the fert report.


----------



## LillyLove

GL Wantbabysoon!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ksluice

Lots of exciting and happy news on this thread today! Hurray for your 15 DD!! That is an ideal number, and huge congrats to you Jules!! This is becoming a lucky thread!:dance::dance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Phantom710

Wow today is a good day it seems :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks to all u lovely ladies for giving me support and encouragement over these past few days it helps ke get through the journey alot easier. Thats me In bed resting well and just wait for the news tomorrow of the eggs which I will update u all as soon as I get it.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies hope u are all well.

I got 9 fertilised eggs so I am back in tomorrow morning and putting 2 back in.


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Dancing! Will you be freezing some for later as well?


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI DANCING DIVA

i am so happy and excited that u have so many fertilised. Good luck for tomoro. 
:happydance::hugs:


----------



## tlm

Yay Dancing!! 9 is an awesome number! Good luck with the transfer! We can wait out the tww together!!


----------



## Sandy83

Excellent dancing thats great news good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## tlm

Just got back from dr appt. I still have about 9 follicles, on the right my largest is 18mm and left is 17mm. My RE wants me to decrease my Menopur to 3 powders the next two nights. Saturday night will be the last dose of Menopur and Sunday morning will be the final dose of Lupron. We will trigger Sunday night at 10:30 and are scheduled for retrieval for 9:30a Tuesday morning. Yippee!!!! Can't believe we are here already!! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Tlm thats great news. I'm so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## kchope

Hello Ladies,
I've contemplated numerous times on whether to join a group or keep my silence...I've finally decided to give this a try as I feel so isolated from my friends who all keep popping out babies. So, with that said I'd love to join and share in our journeys for a BFP after IVF. Who would have ever thought any of us would be in a situation like this? 
A little about me...we've been TTC#1 for 2 years. We've spent the last year with an RE doing clomid and 4 rounds of IUI's with no sucess. In March went through IVF#1 with a BFP only to lose baby @ 7 weeks. After taking the summer off we are now gearing up to Start IVF#2. I'm going to be a little boring until September. I'm on BCP right now and will be starting Lupron injections next week. My DH has low everything. It's good to know how strong all you ladies are! Hugs!!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome! And good luck for Sept! I'll be doing a FET in Sept as well, I start Estrogen next week.


----------



## tlm

Welcome kchope! Sorry for your loss! :( FX that this FET will be your lucky sticky bean!!

I have a similar path, ttc for two years. Did 4 iui's and 9 rounds of clomid with no bfp. We are in our first ivf cycle now, ER scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi kchope. Welcome to the forum I've only recently joined and start my down reg injections on tuesday then move on to menopur on 14th sept. Fx for your ivf #2 xx


----------



## kchope

tlm said:


> Welcome kchope! Sorry for your loss! :( FX that this FET will be your lucky sticky bean!!
> 
> I have a similar path, ttc for two years. Did 4 iui's and 9 rounds of clomid with no bfp. We are in our first ivf cycle now, ER scheduled for Tuesday.

Wishing you all the best next Tuesday. Very exciting you are right around the corner. After ET will you be on bed rest?


----------



## kchope

Sandy83 said:


> Hi kchope. Welcome to the forum I've only recently joined and start my down reg injections on tuesday then move on to menopur on 14th sept. Fx for your ivf #2 xx

Thanks Sandy83!! I'll be starting Follistom sometime after Labor day holiday. Can't wait for the last period to come :)


----------



## tlm

I am assuming so, but I haven't asked. I am planning in hanging out at home all of next week!



kchope said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Welcome kchope! Sorry for your loss! :( FX that this FET will be your lucky sticky bean!!
> 
> I have a similar path, ttc for two years. Did 4 iui's and 9 rounds of clomid with no bfp. We are in our first ivf cycle now, ER scheduled for Tuesday.
> 
> Wishing you all the best next Tuesday. Very exciting you are right around the corner. After ET will you be on bed rest?Click to expand...


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies how are you all?

That's me just back from my ET and got two embryos transferred.


----------



## LillyLove

Dancing - Best of luck! You are now officially PUPO!! Get some rest and I can't wait to hear the good news!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Welcome KCHope. :wave:

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope some of the luck of the other girls on this thread rubs off this cycle. Fx'd for you.


----------



## tlm

Yay Dancing!! You are PUPO!!! I have my ER on Tuesday!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Dancing! Now put your feet up and rest so the embies can snuggle in. When is your beta?


----------



## LillyLove

wantbabysoon said:


> Yay Dancing! Now put your feet up and rest so the embies can snuggle in. When is your beta?

Wantbaby- when will you be testing?


----------



## wantbabysoon

LillyLove said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Yay Dancing! Now put your feet up and rest so the embies can snuggle in. When is your beta?
> 
> Wantbaby- when will you be testing?Click to expand...

I am testing on Monday :)


----------



## LillyLove

wantbabysoon said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Yay Dancing! Now put your feet up and rest so the embies can snuggle in. When is your beta?
> 
> Wantbaby- when will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing on Monday :)Click to expand...

:thumbup: How are you feeling!?


----------



## wantbabysoon

LillyLove said:


> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbabysoon said:
> 
> 
> Yay Dancing! Now put your feet up and rest so the embies can snuggle in. When is your beta?
> 
> Wantbaby- when will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am testing on Monday :)Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: How are you feeling!?Click to expand...

Honestly I am not feeling anything and I have prepared myself for a BFN. I have slight cramping today but that could very well be the witch on its way.


----------



## LillyLove

GL today Wantbaby!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

How are you all?

AFM I'm two days past a three day transfer just been chilling and relaxing all weekend I have to call back tomorrow for result of how many frosties I have so fingers crossed out of 7 I have a few to freeze.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope all are doing well.

*Wantbaby* congratulations on your :bfp:yesterday. sending lots of baby dust to you. :dust: xx

*DancingDiva *FX you get good news that you have lots of Frosties today xx

*Tlm* Good luck for today will be thinking about you :hugs: xx

*Lilly* How you doing? xx

*AFM* Now been a full week on down reg injections, 2 more to go!!!! Not really any side affects apart from a few headaches, FX thats it. Time is just flying over 

Look forward to updates from everyone xx


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Girls! Lots of really good news on this thread, let's keep it all going!:dust::dust::dust:

*TLM* - Loads and loads of dust today my friend. :thumbup: GL on your retrieval today!!!

*Wantbaby *- Yay on the BFP!!! Lots of dust for your second beta, you must be thrilled!

*Sandy *- I'm glad you are not having a reaction to the shots and that time is flying by!

*Dancing* - when is your OTD? Will you be testing earlier at home?

*KCHope *and *Phantom* - How are you getting on? 

*AFM* - Injections with Lupron start Sunday!!!:happydance: Never thought I would be so excited to prick myself with needles:haha:

Sorry if I am forgetting anyone!


----------



## Phantom710

Hey guys :) 

Best wishes to everyone doing testing/ER 

Lily-- I have my first lining/blood appointment on Thursday and I'll be starting Estrogen injections and all the pills on Friday. I can't believe I'm there already. WOW. Right now the :witch: is with me, so I'm not feeling wonderful, but I'm telling myself this will be the last time she visits for 9 months :)


----------



## MrsB09

Hi all, just popping by to say hi and good luck. I am on day 4 of stims today and have my first follicle scan tomorrow morning. I am doing ICSI at Hammersmith in London. It's great to see a BFP already! X


----------



## ald

MrsB09 said:


> Hi all, just popping by to say hi and good luck. I am on day 4 of stims today and have my first follicle scan tomorrow morning. I am doing ICSI at Hammersmith in London. It's great to see a BFP already! X

Good luck, I have just noticed I was sat in the same co-ord appointment as you in hammersmith lol.
We are starting next week, so not too far behind yourself. We have to travel over from Germany so our first scan in between day8-10 from first injection.
How have you found hammersmith so far?


----------



## tlm

Just got back from ER. The procedure itself was a cakewalk, but trying to find a good vein for the IV was horrible. Unfortunately they only retrieved 3 good eggs, my nurse said there were a lot of empty follicles. Not are what this means!? Anyone know? I am really disappointed at the moment! Just praying that the three we have are all good quality and will fertilize!


----------



## LillyLove

Oh tlm- I'm so sorry that the quantity wasn't what we hoped. Hopefully they will be good quality and continue to develop and be strong!!! When did they say they would call and update you on fertilization? Will you icsi them? Will they try to do a 3 day transfer? Sorry for all the questions :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Thanks Lilly! Fx that the hey are excellent quality and all fertilize! I am to call the nurse tomorrow afternoon to get a report on what's happening! Yes, if icsi is needed we already signed th consent forms to authorize them to do it! I guess I will know more tomorrow. Why does this process have to be so cruel!?


----------



## LillyLove

FX'd tlm!!! I will be praying all three develop into strong embies. :dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join? I just started my bcp for I've to be endish so september! I had to save for this and am so happy to be starting finally!


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - Fingers crossed all 3 embies will grow. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Pickle - of course you can join! I'm kind of at the tail end of these ladies myself. I will begin my Lupron injections on Sunday. FX'd for you.


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks, Lilly! I just got over the shock of the med cost! My doctor seriously underestimated the cost since I am paying out of pocket and new I had to save up I asked how much they thought it would be so I could budget. They said 2k... yesterday pharmacy called and said ok 4k... yeah not ready for that! I have gotten it down to $3,500 and am just going to charge it but man what a shock! But I know it will be worth it once I see that BFP and then hold my baby in my arms :)


----------



## LillyLove

Yes - I feel you about the sticker shock. Tomorrow DH and I have our Nurse Consultation where we will pay up for this cycle (9.8k) and tomorrow evening we will be ordering our meds online which I expect will be about 4k. It will definitely be worth it tho!


----------



## MrsB09

ald said:


> Good luck, I have just noticed I was sat in the same co-ord appointment as you in hammersmith lol.
> We are starting next week, so not too far behind yourself. We have to travel over from Germany so our first scan in between day8-10 from first injection.
> How have you found hammersmith so far?

That is really really freaky!! Good luck to you too! I had my first scan this morning and had 7 follicles which is less than I hoped for but the doc seemed perfectly happy and didn't up my stim dose so I guess that's ok. I have another scan on Friday. I have found that the whole experience feels a little bit like I'm just one patient on a long conveyer belt and they're always hurrying. That said, if that's the approach that makes it free on the NHS then I can't complain. So far my experience has been positive enough that I would go there again. Right now I just don't know how to feel about it all! Don't worry about the stims, I was really nervous but it is so easy! X


----------



## ald

MrsB09 said:


> ald said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, I have just noticed I was sat in the same co-ord appointment as you in hammersmith lol.
> We are starting next week, so not too far behind yourself. We have to travel over from Germany so our first scan in between day8-10 from first injection.
> How have you found hammersmith so far?
> 
> That is really really freaky!! Good luck to you too! I had my first scan this morning and had 7 follicles which is less than I hoped for but the doc seemed perfectly happy and didn't up my stim dose so I guess that's ok. I have another scan on Friday. I have found that the whole experience feels a little bit like I'm just one patient on a long conveyer belt and they're always hurrying. That said, if that's the approach that makes it free on the NHS then I can't complain. So far my experience has been positive enough that I would go there again. Right now I just don't know how to feel about it all! Don't worry about the stims, I was really nervous but it is so easy! XClick to expand...

Thank you x
7 follicles is really good, your much better having a few really good quality eggs rather then loads of average/low quality eggs. Did you have any blood tests? Do you have any idea of measurements or when they will do collection?
I feel from being referred to the hospital to now very quick but like you just on there conveyer belt and a patient number not a person. Nobody seems to explain anything, even when I have asked the questions like why the short protocol or why such a low dose etc, I just get the answer "cause that's the way it is"! I also felt the co-ord appointment wasn't very great, I had flown over from Germany and paid for 2 nights in a hotel for something my nurse friend could of told me much better lol, but I did get my meds which I couldn't of here. 

I think I was expecting to be given one of them little cushion things to practice the injection on in front of a nurse to get the feel for it and make sure I'm doing it right, rather then testing it on myself for the first time

I'm not looking forward to my next hotel bill of up to 2 weeks in London plus eating etc, oh well, will do anything to have a baby.


----------



## ald

tlm said:


> Thanks Lilly! Fx that the hey are excellent quality and all fertilize! I am to call the nurse tomorrow afternoon to get a report on what's happening! Yes, if icsi is needed we already signed th consent forms to authorize them to do it! I guess I will know more tomorrow. Why does this process have to be so cruel!?

Fingers crossed you get some good news today and your 3 embies are doing great x


----------



## seh111

MrsB09 said:


> ald said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, I have just noticed I was sat in the same co-ord appointment as you in hammersmith lol.
> We are starting next week, so not too far behind yourself. We have to travel over from Germany so our first scan in between day8-10 from first injection.
> How have you found hammersmith so far?
> 
> That is really really freaky!! Good luck to you too! I had my first scan this morning and had 7 follicles which is less than I hoped for but the doc seemed perfectly happy and didn't up my stim dose so I guess that's ok. I have another scan on Friday. I have found that the whole experience feels a little bit like I'm just one patient on a long conveyer belt and they're always hurrying. That said, if that's the approach that makes it free on the NHS then I can't complain. So far my experience has been positive enough that I would go there again. Right now I just don't know how to feel about it all! Don't worry about the stims, I was really nervous but it is so easy! XClick to expand...

Hi,
I had 7 follicles showing on each scan last week. EC happened yesterday in London. They retrieved 6 eggs and rang today to say 3 have fertilized. Lots of people say that fewer eggs can mean better quality. I hope this helps. 
Best wishes to you x x x


----------



## tlm

I am praying that fewer means better!


----------



## Phantom710

Welcome pickle!! I had no idea how much you guys paid for IVF until recently, it's CRAZY. I have a coworker doing it and they were able to order their meds from overseas and it was a lot cheaper. It runs around 5k for just the meds here, and then of course alll the procedures are expensive too. Fx'd for a great cycle. I've just came off BCP and will be starting injections on Friday.

Side note to all of you--- did you have your first ultrasound while on your period? I asked as since I've come off bcp, the :witch: is here, and my clinic says that's what they want. I don't want to think about bleeding everywhere during my ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## tlm

Phantom, while I was on clomid I had u/s on cd3. They were checking to make sure I didn't have any unresolved cysts before I started taking clomid again. I know it sounds embarrassing but they do it all the time! They will put a pad underneath you so you don't bleed all over! Good luck!


----------



## Phantom710

thanks tlm :) I just thought it was so odd, I know they know what they're doing, but...bleh. How are you?


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks Phantom! I checked into a few other pharmacies and got it down $500 so that is something at least! 

When I did my IUI's I always had to get an ultrasound CD3 as well. Like tlm said they are so used to it! I would have tampon in and then take out right before I went in and that usually helped as well and I wouldn't have too much blood. But they put the pad down too so it doesn't get everywhere! But is really odd the first time you do it! Good luck starting injections! :)


----------



## tlm

Phantom, I am hanging in there. Thanks for asking! So disappointed in only 3 eggs at ER yesterday but I will have a better idea today after I get the fertilization report. Fx!!


----------



## Phantom710

tlm- 
You only need one :) But, I understand the disappointment. My IPs (intended parents) only have 6 frozen embies left, so they are trying to decide how many to thaw. they are afraid to thaw too few and none survive or thaw too many and have to try to re-freeze (which I believe doesn't always work?) Keep us posted :) xx

pickle-- that's great you got it down so cheap! thanks for the encouragement :) It'll be CD4 for me, and I hope it'll be lighter. CD2 and today was pretty heavy. I am lucky to work at the hospital so I was thinking of doing what you said. I'll take the tampon out right before and then as soon as we're done, go put one back in.


----------



## LillyLove

To those of you in the us - where did you find was the cheapest place? I heard Alexanders or Schaffs? Thx....we will be purchasing meds tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tlm

I live in the US but got my meds from ivfmeds.com

They were very easy to deal with! You can check out their website and they list the prices for everything.


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - Did you get your fert report yet? So excited for you!


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - Other places I looked into was MDR, Freedom Fertility Pharmacy, and Walgreens Speciality Pharmacy. I ended up with one closer to me (Roxanne Pharmacy) because they had a deal for $300 off and I was able to use my insurance on some of it. And didn't have time to get quotes from everywhere so finally went with the closer by one. But if you have time it doesn't hurt to check around! Also, make sure to ask your doctor if they have samples or donations!


----------



## tlm

Not yet... I am going to call over lunch and see what's going on. I will probably have to wait for the nurse to call me back! Thanks for checking on me! I will update later today!!


wantbabysoon said:


> tlm - Did you get your fert report yet? So excited for you!


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Not yet... I am going to call over lunch and see what's going on. I will probably have to wait for the nurse to call me back! Thanks for checking on me! I will update later today!!

Waiting for that report is the worst! Fingers crossed for you! J x


----------



## tlm

I just called and talked the the RN! We have 2 embryos!!!! And they didn't need ICSI!!! Yay!!! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders!!! I want to do a dance!!! So now we just show up for transfer on Friday morning!!!


----------



## Phantom710

HOW EXCITING!!!!! Will you transfer both?


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay tlm!


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> I just called and talked the the RN! We have 2 embryos!!!! And they didn't need ICSI!!! Yay!!! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders!!! I want to do a dance!!! So now we just show up for transfer on Friday morning!!!

Congrats! x


----------



## tlm

The nurse recommended we transfer both, but I think we will call the dr and see what he thinks!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats tlm! That is awesome!! :)


----------



## seh111

That is great news TLM.
XXX


----------



## tlm

Thanks seh!! How are you feeling? And when will you get your fert report??


----------



## seh111

Feeling scared. It is my 35th bday on Saturday. If ET goes well tomorrow I am going to spend the weekend with my feet up and my fingers crossed.
How are you feeling?
xxx


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck on ET tomorrow SEH and TLM!!!


----------



## tlm

Seh, I plan to do the same thing. Monday is Labor Day holiday and I plan to spend tomorrow, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday laying down! Dh will be home so he can wait on me and tend to the dog!! 

I am feeling good! My butt is killing me from PIO injections, but other than that I feel great. I went to the grocery store today since I will be cooped up for the next few days! How are you doing??


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck for ET tomorrow tlm :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck tlm & seh! FX this brings your BFP! :)


----------



## MoBaby

good luck ladies!! FX!!


----------



## julesjules100

Good luck ladies!! X


----------



## tlm

Thanks! Going in in a coupes of hours, will update after! 

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies!! 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Arimas

Good luck tlm! 

I had my baseline ultrasound today, the lining is kinda thin but looks good. Told acupuncturist that and she said they can help the lining by changing my diet and see how the meds change it. 

I start stimming next Friday, and tomorrow is the last day for the bcp. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tlm

We had three embryos to transfer (have no clue why the nurse told me two on Wednesday). Transfer was pretty neat! They had me in the procedure room where they did ER. The process was kind of a mix between an hsg and iui. Lol! They use a speculum and wash your cervix so that the cervical mucous doesn't interfere and then they insert the Cather loaded with your embryos through the cervix all while guiding it by watching the u/s image from the wand on your belly. I am on bed rest today and then taking it easy for two days!!


----------



## LillyLove

Yay for all 3 tlm!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Arimas said:


> Good luck tlm!
> 
> I had my baseline ultrasound today, the lining is kinda thin but looks good. Told acupuncturist that and she said they can help the lining by changing my diet and see how the meds change it.
> 
> I start stimming next Friday, and tomorrow is the last day for the bcp.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!

If you're not taking already, ask about doing baby aspirin too. Supposed to help with a thin lining (which I have too). X


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> We had three embryos to transfer (have no clue why the nurse told me two on Wednesday). Transfer was pretty neat! They had me in the procedure room where they did ER. The process was kind of a mix between an hsg and iui. Lol! They use a speculum and wash your cervix so that the cervical mucous doesn't interfere and then they insert the Cather loaded with your embryos through the cervix all while guiding it by watching the u/s image from the wand on your belly. I am on bed rest today and then taking it easy for two days!!

Wow! Congrats! How come they opted to put all 3 in rather than just one or two and then freezing?

Deffo time to chill out and relax for a bit now! X


----------



## kchope

tlm that's absolutely wonderful news! Enjoy lounging!! Baby dust to u!


----------



## kchope

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend! Less than a week left of BCP...


----------



## diliapickle

Tlm that is awesome about 3! FX for you! :)


----------



## tlm

Thanks girls!! 

Jules, we talked to my RE about putting at least two back to increase our chances of something taking. (He says he usually likes to do three) Earlier this week we were told out of the three that were retrieved, only two fertilized. So we were shocked to get there today and find out we had three. I am thinking I called too early for the update and the third fertilized later.


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Jules, we talked to my RE about putting at least two back to increase our chances of something taking. (He says he usually likes to do three) Earlier this week we were told out of the three that were retrieved, only two fertilized. So we were shocked to get there today and find out we had three. I am thinking I called too early for the update and the third fertilized later.

Yeah, two of my frosties came a day later. Hope you can relax this weekend and well done again! X


----------



## SunUp

Hi everyone, good luck TLM! When is your beta date?

AFM - I have my ER scheduled 9/20. Hoping, if anything, to go a day or two before instead of later! I am nervous but excited!


----------



## LillyLove

kchope said:


> Hope all you ladies have a great weekend! Less than a week left of BCP...

Me too KCHope! I start my Lupron injections on Sunday! Take those for 10 days and then begin my stims.....I'm so excited!:happydance:

SunUP...if everything goes well I should have my egg retrieval on 9/21... not long now!!


----------



## Athena

Good Luck tlm x


----------



## tlm

SunUp, when do you start stimming and what are you using?

Good luck girls as you prepare!! Once you start stimming things go fast and ER will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Arimas

Hi Everyone! :flower:

SunUp-Your ER and my ER are just a day apart! How exciting! :happydance: I begin to stim on friday 9/7. What medicines are you taking? I will be doing follistim, ganirelix, and menopur. 

Lillylove-Aside from Lupron what will you be taking? I am glad that we are just weeks away instead of months from ER & ET 

tlm-When is your blood test? Will you test at home before? :blush:

Take care and good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## tlm

I had ET yesterday and I go in for blood test to check progesterone levels this Tuesday. I don't know when my beta will be, but I am thinking somewhere between 9.11 & 9.14. And yes I plan on testing before!!! Maybe the weekend prior? I had a 3 day transfer and have seen charts saying by 11dp3dt you should test positive...


----------



## Phantom710

Well I officially got to start my meds yesterday. 20 day til FET


----------



## tlm

Yay phantom! How are you feeling??


----------



## Arimas

tlm-:dust::dust:

phantom- how exciting!! i think most of us are on the same timeline-i hope we all get our BFPs!


----------



## diliapickle

So exciting! I just got my meds in the mail today! 

Lilly, I also am supposed to have my ER 9/21! :flower:

Sunup & Arimas - Close to your date too! So exciting! It seems so close now! :happydance:

Phantom - Yay for starting meds! :thumbup:

Good luck to all! I hope we all get our BFPs soon :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Started gonal Friday! Menopur starts Monday so I will prob stim until Sunday or Monday! Er is sch for 9/10 but I'm thinking the 11 or 12. :) good luck Tlm! Glad u were able to transfer all 3!


----------



## tlm

You are on your way MoBaby!


----------



## ald

Hello all, 
I'm starting my gonal f in the morning, I'm on the short protocol do this is the start if my ivf journey as no down regging etc. 
I'm so nervous but excited that it is here as well, scary to think that within 2 weeks I could be have ec x


----------



## MoBaby

Ald I'm on short protocol also! Good luck!


----------



## LillyLove

Hey girls! It is so exciting to have a group that are going through this process at the same time. There are so many of us, please forgive me if I get your details mixed up:blush:

1st injection with Lupron this morning! Wasn't bad at all (I can do this!):thumbup: I will be doing Lupron for the next 10 days and then begin stims (Menopur in the morning, Follistim in the evening). 

I can't believe it is finally happening!:dust: to all of you!

Dilia- I just got my meds friday!
Mo baby & Ald- Good luck with your stims!
Arimis - good luck on stims - I will be taking Menopur and Follistim starting Sept 14th!
Phantom - hi sweets!
tlm - how are you feeling? When will you test?
Dancing - how is everything?


----------



## tlm

Lilly, glad you ate on your way!! I didn't have any problems with Lupron! 

Afm, I am feeling really good today. The progesterone shot hardly hurt last night! I will have my progesterone checked on Tuesday and will ask about my beta. I think I can test on hpt a week from today. I have not been testing out the trigger.


----------



## Sunshine15

hi my fellow IVF ladies, 

I have been following the blog but haven't update you on my status. This is how this cycle has gone so far:

Aug 10-16 CD 3-9 BCP
Aug 16 CD 9 saline sono, came back normal
Aug 20 CD 13-15 225 iu Follistim
Aug 23-25 CD 16-18 200 iu Follistim
Aug 26-28 CD 19-21 200 iu Follistim + Ganirelix
Aug 29 CD 22 125 iu Follistim, Menopur & Ganirelix
Aug 30 CD 23 Ovidrel trigger
Sept 1 CD 25 ER 12 retrieved, 9 fertilized naturally:happydance:

ET will either be 9/4 (3dt) or 9/6 (5dt), & back for blood work on 9/8, 9/11 & BETA test on 9/15. I'm also on Endometrin, 1 in the morning & 2 at bedtime. 

The nurse said they will probably hold off till 5dt because we had so many fertilize. 

DH & I are excited to say the least & amazed! I'm hoping that we can at least transfer 2. 

Congrats to all that are starting their stims. TLM, thats great that they transferred 3! looks like you & I are going to be testing around the same time :flower:


----------



## LillyLove

Sunshine....:dust::dust:


----------



## tlm

Does anyone know how / want to make a sort of role call? I was just thinking it would be nice to have everyone's cycle status and details in a list! I keep having to go back and see where everyone is! I can do it but is there a way to add it to the first page so it's easy to locate!!

Thoughts!? :)


----------



## LillyLove

Tlm - On the first page on your first post there should be an "EDIT" button next to "reply with quote" "thanks" button, etc. You can add our info that way. Anyone who wants to be on the roll call should PM you with their info so you know who you have listed and who you haven't. Do you want to decide on what info you want? Like:

Start date:
Stim date:
Egg Retrieval:
Egg Transfer:
How Many Transfer:
Testing Date:

If you want to do it this way... give us directions in your next post with a subject matter: Roll Call Info (hit "goAdvanced" to enter a Subject).:flower:


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - good luck! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## tlm

Thanks Lilly!! I will think about wording and post tomorrow. :) Good list!!





LillyLove said:


> Tlm - On the first page on your first post there should be an "EDIT" button next to "reply with quote" "thanks" button, etc. You can add our info that way. Anyone who wants to be on the roll call should PM you with their info so you know who you have listed and who you haven't. Do you want to decide on what info you want? Like:
> 
> Start date:
> Stim date:
> Egg Retrieval:
> Egg Transfer:
> How Many Transfer:
> Testing Date:
> 
> If you want to do it this way... give us directions in your next post with a subject matter: Roll Call Info (hit "goAdvanced" to enter a Subject).:flower:


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey all - mind if I join in? I am due to start stimming this Thursday.


----------



## LillyLove

tlm said:


> Thanks Lilly!! I will think about wording and post tomorrow. :) Good list!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Tlm - On the first page on your first post there should be an "EDIT" button next to "reply with quote" "thanks" button, etc. You can add our info that way. Anyone who wants to be on the roll call should PM you with their info so you know who you have listed and who you haven't. Do you want to decide on what info you want? Like:
> 
> Start date:
> Stim date:
> Egg Retrieval:
> Egg Transfer:
> How Many Transfer:
> Testing Date:
> 
> If you want to do it this way... give us directions in your next post with a subject matter: Roll Call Info (hit "goAdvanced" to enter a Subject).:flower:Click to expand...

THANKS FOR DOING THIS!!!:kiss: Also it seems like ppl like to know what others are stimming with so maybe we should include that in the list? Whatever list you come up with everyone should copy and paste for you in the PM so it is easier and you aren't having to transfer all the info by retyping it.


----------



## tlm

Yep Lilly! Good idea!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Sorry for being silent for a few days but got some bad news last week, DH's mam passed away on wednesday :sadangel: so havent been having a good time lately and think with my hormones being all over the place doesnt help. 

*Tlm* - Think role call would be a great idea as i have read everyones post but so much has gone on in the last few days with everyone im unable to keep up with whats been going on. Just let us know when you are starting it and what info you need. 

*Ladies* - Wishing everyone lots of :dust:who has had there ET, for everyone who has started stimming or about to hope all is going well with not to many SF.:kiss:

*AFM* - Been on Buserelin for 2 weeks now had no SF so far so FX! Next appt for scan is 13th and then start Menopur on 14th Sept so still another week to go. :thumbup:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LillyLove
> Tlm - On the first page on your first post there should be an "EDIT" button next to "reply with quote" "thanks" button, etc. You can add our info that way. Anyone who wants to be on the roll call should PM you with their info so you know who you have listed and who you haven't. Do you want to decide on what info you want? Like:
> 
> Start date:
> Stim date:
> Egg Retrieval:
> Egg Transfer:
> How Many Transfer:
> Testing Date:
> 
> If you want to do it this way... give us directions in your next post with a subject matter: Roll Call Info (hit "goAdvanced" to enter a Subject).


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! I thought it would be helpful to have a role call for quick reference so everyone can easily see who is where in their cycle. This will live on the first page of the thread and I will update it as new information comes in. For now, if you want to be included, please PM me with the following information filled out and title it Role Call! Below are my answers... :)


Name: user name and / or real name (if you are comfortable with it)
"tlm", Melissa
Age: 32
Location: AZ (USA) 
Known IF issues: Stage 3 endo removed in March along with 2 fibroids
How long have you been ttc?:
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 9 cycles on clomid. 4 of those post surgery with iui
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: downregging with Lupron August 8, stimming with 300ius of Menopur 
Medication using: Lupron, Menopur, Ovidrel, PIO
Date of retrieval: August 28
# of eggs retrieved: 3
Any frozen?: no
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: August 31
# of embryos transferred: 3
Date of beta: ??
Will you be testing before & when: September 9??

Let me know if you have any auestions!!

Melissa


----------



## tlm

Snowbunny said:


> Hey all - mind if I join in? I am due to start stimming this Thursday.

Welcome!! What are you stimming with?


----------



## tlm

Sandy83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry for being silent for a few days but got some bad news last week, DH's mam passed away on wednesday :sadangel: so havent been having a good time lately and think with my hormones being all over the place doesnt help.
> 
> *Tlm* - Think role call would be a great idea as i have read everyones post but so much has gone on in the last few days with everyone im unable to keep up with whats been going on. Just let us know when you are starting it and what info you need.
> 
> *Ladies* - Wishing everyone lots of :dust:who has had there ET, for everyone who has started stimming or about to hope all is going well with not to many SF.:kiss:
> 
> *AFM* - Been on Buserelin for 2 weeks now had no SF so far so FX! Next appt for scan is 13th and then start Menopur on 14th Sept so still another week to go. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LillyLove
> Tlm - On the first page on your first post there should be an "EDIT" button next to "reply with quote" "thanks" button, etc. You can add our info that way. Anyone who wants to be on the roll call should PM you with their info so you know who you have listed and who you haven't. Do you want to decide on what info you want? Like:
> 
> Start date:
> Stim date:
> Egg Retrieval:
> Egg Transfer:
> How Many Transfer:
> Testing Date:
> 
> If you want to do it this way... give us directions in your next post with a subject matter: Roll Call Info (hit "goAdvanced" to enter a Subject).Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss Sandy!! This process is very emotionally taxing as it is without having to deal with other stresses! ((hugs))

Once you start stimming things go quick!! Good luck!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies I started my buserelin injections today the nurse did the first one for me I'm down reging for 16 days and then start Stims Glonal-F 

Good luck to all of you other ladies :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Wanabe - I just started downregging with Lupron on Sunday. I will be on it for 16 days as well...on day 13 I start my stims!

Sandy- so sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh I don't start my Stims until day 18 :( and carry on with the buserelin and don't go for a blood test until day 8 o Stims so I think you will be about 5 days ahead of me for EC


----------



## MoBaby

I haven't gone to EC this cycle yet but I thought I would participate!! I can update once I go to EC and ET! 

Name: MoBaby
Age: 30
Location: USA
Known IF issues: Severe male factor (count, motility) and recent diagnosis of unicornuate uterus
How long have you been ttc?: Since Feb 2011, moved to IVF after < 6 months ttc
Other treatments you tried before ivf: none 
Ivf cycle #: 3 (#2 w/ BFP, but MMC at 7 weeks)
Date you started medicine: microdose lupron Aug 29, gonal f aug 31, menopur sept 3. 
Medication using: BCP, Microdose lupron, Gonal-F, Menopur, Ovidrel, Progesterone supp, Estrogen patches
Date of retrieval: Sept 10??
# of eggs retrieved: Hopefully bunches!!
Any frozen?: ??
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: Sept 15??? 
# of embryos transferred: 2
Date of beta: 9 days after transfer
Will you be testing before & when: 5-6 days after transfer


----------



## Sandy83

I am injecting with buserelin and am doing that 23 days before i can start stims with menopur. Once i start stims i get blood test 7 days later then decision on when EC will be made depending on the results of that. I'm assuming every clinic is different nothing to worry about. 

Wanabe - What day are you due to stim should be around the same time! xx


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm starting stimming on the 20th September.


----------



## Sandy83

Should be in a couple of days of each other then!

How you doing with the injections? xx


----------



## SunUp

Name: SunUp
Age: 25
Location: East Coast, USA
Known IF issues: Male factor
How long have you been ttc?: About 2 years
Other treatments you tried before ivf: 3 failed IUIs (With back to back IUI)
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: Injections start 9/8, first had BC starting 8/11
Medication using: Ganirelix, Gonal F, Menopur, hCG
Date of retrieval: Scheduled 9/20
# of eggs retrieved: Will letcha know!
Any frozen?: 
Using donor sperm / eggs?: yes
Date of transfer: Sept 23 or 25
# of embryos transferred:?? 
Date of beta: ??
Will you be testing before & when: Probably about a week later... beta will be about 10 days later (ish):thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Sandy83 said:



> Should be in a couple of days of each other then!
> 
> How you doing with the injections? xx

Well the nurse did yesterday's so I havnt done one yet I will do my first tonight eeek 

When do you start stimming?


----------



## Sandy83

I start on 14th with stims and looking for EC on 27th Sept, but could be brought forward depending on scan on 20th xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Ah ok so yes we're a few days appart, what are you stimming with?


----------



## Sandy83

Menopur but continuing with Buserelin as well, how about you? xx


----------



## Phantom710

Name: Phantom710, Michelle
Age: 22
Location:Utah (USA)
Known IF issues: ((Surrogate))
How long have you been ttc?: N/A
Other treatments you tried before ivf: N/a
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: 8/31/2012
Medication using: Estrace and Delestrogen with a Progesteron start on 9/16.
Date of retrieval: n/a
# of eggs retrieved:n/a
Any frozen?: 6 little frozen embies :)
Using donor sperm / eggs?: Donor Eggs, Father's Sperm
Date of transfer: 9/21
# of embryos transferred: n/a
Date of beta: n/a
Will you be testing before & when:


----------



## Sunshine15

I got pushed for a 5 day transfer :) the nurse said they're looking really strong. so Thursday our little embryos will be in my belly :)


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - That is awesome!!! So exciting about the 5DT! FX for you!


----------



## LillyLove

Good Luck Thursday, Sunshine!!!:dust::dust: Great news about the 5day!


----------



## LillyLove

Tlm how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you diliapickle & lillylove! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Sunshine on your 5DT thats great news :happydance:. Good Luck for Thursday:dust:


----------



## LillyLove

For all of you girls who took Lupron to downreg - how did you react? I am only on Day 4 of my injections and I feel like I got hit by a Mack Truck! Very dull headache, body ache, and tired.:-(


----------



## Sandy83

Lilly - Really sorry to hear you are having bad SF with the Lupron. Im on Buserelin so unable to give you any advice. I know i was told i could get headaches and muscle aches as SF with mine but havent had any as of yet. Hope it doesnt last for too long:hugs: xx


----------



## LillyLove

Oh I am glad for you Sandy! Yes I have heard by day 3 Lupron side effects start to kick in for some people. Maybe it is my body adjusting to the meds. It is tolerable at this point thankfully. Hopefully it gets better!


----------



## Sandy83

I hope it gets better for you too. But just keep thinking of the outcome it will make it all worth while xx


----------



## tlm

LillyLove said:


> For all of you girls who took Lupron to downreg - how did you react? I am only on Day 4 of my injections and I feel like I got hit by a Mack Truck! Very dull headache, body ache, and tired.:-(

Ugh, Lilly I am sorry! I didn't have any se until I added Menopur for stimming then I started getting headaches! I think it's totally normal how you are feeling!


----------



## tlm

Ok ladies, I have updated the role call and put us all in order. Snowbunny, I guessed and put you where I thought your ER /ET would fall. 

Let me know if I missed anything as I am editing from my tablet and that can be hard! Lol!!

If there is anyone else that would like to be added please pm me your info!! :D


----------



## tlm

Sunshine, how are you doing?? Ready for ET tomorrow!?


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - Sorry you are having side effects! Hope they get better! 

tlm - How are you feeling??!


----------



## tlm

Dilia, I am feeling good. Actually don't feel any different! Had my progesterone tested yesterday and my levels are good, so I just keep waiting! OTD is next Thursday at dr! It seems so far away!

How are you doing? You start stimming today, right?!


----------



## diliapickle

tlm - I have my fingers crossed for you!! Hopefully the week flys by! :)

Hopefully start tomorrow! I have my doctor appointment in the am and they will let me know for sure but based off of everything I should be starting tomorrow! so excited and nervous!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you Sandy :) 

tlm, I'm super excited & anxious to find out how many embroys we have & how they're doing. I hope we have a few to freeze :cold: our appt is at 12 for a 12:15 transfer. Nurse told me to skip the Endometrin dosage in the morning till after the ET. 

tlm, I hope this week goes by fast for both of us. Good luck to you. :hugs: Keep us posted with any symptoms.


----------



## LillyLove

Best of luck tomorrow Sunshine!!! Here's hoping for strong embies and a breezy transfer!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Lilly - I haven't taken menopur, sorry about the headaches. 

Good luck tomorrow sunshine. 

Hey EOE!


----------



## kchope

Congrats sunshine!!! Dust to u on ur 5 day transfer!!!


----------



## kchope

LillyLove said:


> For all of you girls who took Lupron to downreg - how did you react? I am only on Day 4 of my injections and I feel like I got hit by a Mack Truck! Very dull headache, body ache, and tired.:-(

LillyLove I've been on Lupron for a week now and just feel very bloated. I'm very tired but I'm always tired from my job. I've heard Lupron has the side effects u mention. I hope things get better for u!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you girls for all the positive vibes :) 

Lily, I took menopur once probably over a week ago & I still have the black & blue on my belly but I don't recall a headache. I did however have a really bad headache after my first day on follistim. I think all these meds make you feel bloated. The whole process of injecting yourself is stressful & tiring. When I stopped the inj i felt like I was missing something...it had become a part of my everyday. Hopefully in the end it will all be worth it :)


----------



## tlm

Sunshine can't wait for your update tomorrow!! Hope ER goes well, try not to stress about it!! ((hugs))


----------



## Sandy83

Sunshine - Good luck for your ET today will be thinking of you and sending you loads of :dust:

DancingDiva - Your role call info says you could be testing today so FX if you do, look forward to seeing a :bfp: from you. :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well xx:kiss:


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck testing today dancing diva!!! Hope you are our first bfp!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies I'm so glad to announce I have just recieved my first ever :bfp: I'm in complete shock and still can't believe it.

I honestly thought I was out it just shows u how wrong u can be and to stay strong and hang on in there.


----------



## LillyLove

*Our First Tester and First *
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Dancing Diva :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im so happy for you, hopefully this will be the first of many :kiss:


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks ladies, I'm sure it will be the start of u all posting ur :bfp: this month x


----------



## LillyLove

Seh and Tlm - You girls are next!!!!:kiss:


----------



## julesjules100

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies I'm so glad to announce I have just recieved my first ever :bfp: I'm in complete shock and still can't believe it.
> 
> I honestly thought I was out it just shows u how wrong u can be and to stay strong and hang on in there.

Congrats!!!!! x


----------



## tlm

Omg!!! Yay DancingDiva!!!! Congratulations!!! Was it a hpt or beta??


----------



## LillyLove

julesjules100 said:


> DancingDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I'm so glad to announce I have just recieved my first ever :bfp: I'm in complete shock and still can't believe it.
> 
> I honestly thought I was out it just shows u how wrong u can be and to stay strong and hang on in there.
> 
> Congrats!!!!! xClick to expand...

I forgot Jules - you were our original good luck charm!:hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

LillyLove said:


> I forgot Jules - you were our original good luck charm!:hugs:

Ha ha! Nice to be thought of that way! I'm willing more to come for this thread! xx


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats DancingDiva!! So wonderful!! :) 

Good luck today, Sunshine!! Hope we hear of your bfp soon! :)

:dust: to all!! :)


----------



## Sunshine15

DancinDiva! CONGRATULATIONS! I knew today was a good day! :happydance: Out of curiosity how many did you transfer? 

AFM, we're on our way home as I type this... So we first retrieved 12, 9 fertilized. Today on the way there DH & I discussed how many we would put back if we were given the choice. He was ok with one cause he's scared of putting my health at risk. I was undecided cause I know putting two back would slightly improved the chances but the health of our babies is also a big factor so we decided that we would be okay with just one but we would see what the doctor said. We got there by 12 for a 12:15 transfer but had to wait till about 12:50. Needless to say my bladder was ready to exploded! I was so happy when they said DH would be able to come in the room. Prior to going in the room the doc told us how our embryos were doing. He said we have 8 healthy embryos, 1 that was hatching & blast AA, 1 blast AA, 6 blast AB. He asked how many did we want to transfer & we asked what he thought. He said 2 but that's entirely up to us. He said if your ok with the chance of having twins then do 2. He said transferring 2 increases our chance of getting pregnant by 10% & a 20% of having twins. We just want a health baby. Decisions decisions! We ended up transferring 2! The 2 AA :) the whole procedure took about 3-5 minutes. I'm feeling very mild cramping but we're on :cloud9: 8 out of the 9 that fertilized made it to blast! oh I forgot to mention we decided to :cold: the remaining 6. I'm really happy about that. 
One thing I wanted to ask you ladies if you knew the difference between the grading. Of the 6 that we're :cold: there are 4 that are listed as X blast AB & 2 that are F blast AB. Does anyone know the difference between the 'X' & 'F'? 

:dust: to all of us & to many more BFP!


----------



## tlm

Awesome news Sunshine!! We put three back! Its funny because my RE said that putting one back, we had a 20% chance, 2 40%, amd 3 60%. I have seen other girls on here where their REs have different percentages than what I was quoted... Don't know what is correct!?

It is my understanding that every clinic grades the embryos / blasts on a different scale. So what your clinic considers great might be the bottom of another clinics scale.


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - That is so awesome!! :) 

And I agree with tlm about the % I feel I hear a different one each time I ask! same with grading scale - you think they would make it consistent for us!


----------



## tlm

Yes dilia! As if the process isn't trying enough! I think the ambiguity only makes the unknown harder...


----------



## Snowbunny

DancingDiva - congratulations on your bfp!!! 

Sunshine - what a great report. Celebrate being pupo


----------



## Sunshine15

Snowbunny said:


> Sunshine - what a great report. Celebrate being pupo

Snowbunny, your post made me laugh. I love it! Thank you :)


----------



## LillyLove

TLM & SEH: It is 8 days past your transfer.....How are you feeling? When are you going to :test: ?


----------



## tlm

LillyLove said:


> TLM & SEH: It is 8 days past your transfer.....How are you feeling? When are you going to :test: ?

I am waiting it out and not testing until my beta next week!! It's weird but I kind of feel less stressed about it having made this decision! I know it will be hard, but I thin I can do it!

I feel great! No symptoms really either way!! My boobs are super tender and huge, but that's from the PIO! And strangely enough, when we get pg I am thinking of sticking with the injections rather than doing the suppositories! The shots are no longer hurting me the day after, so I figure I can deal with the minute or two of discomfort while it's being administered! I did the suppositories for one week with each iui and by that 7th day I felt like I had a yeast infection!!! Can not imagine doing it for 8 weeks!!!

How are you doing seh??? Fx for both of us!!!


----------



## LillyLove

FX'd! I commend you for waiting for your beta!


----------



## seh111

Hi I am doing well. In the past I would have been testing all the time but now I am afraid to in case doesn't say what i wan it to. I have cramps on and off. They are like a dull ache across the front and then sometimes twinges in my ovary area. I am hungry all the time and eating a lot with a craving for crisps (potato chips) and I never usually eat them. Maybe it is the salt. I dreamt I got a BFP last night and now I am praying that my dream will come true...this week!!! I hope it does for all of us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kchope

Congrats Dancing Diva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Such Exciting News!!


----------



## kchope

Way to be strong TLM! I don't think I will be able to hold out for my beta....actually I know I will be POAS by day 7 whenever I get there!!


----------



## kchope

seh111 said:


> Hi I am doing well. In the past I would have been testing all the time but now I am afraid to in case doesn't say what i wan it to. I have cramps on and off. They are like a dull ache across the front and then sometimes twinges in my ovary area. I am hungry all the time and eating a lot with a craving for crisps (potato chips) and I never usually eat them. Maybe it is the salt. I dreamt I got a BFP last night and now I am praying that my dream will come true...this week!!! I hope it does for all of us. Fingers crossed!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## tlm

MoBaby, how are things going??


----------



## MoBaby

Hey I had a scan today; CD 10 but day 8 of stims (only had 7 done when had scan).... there were 5 over 10mm and a bunch smaller ones- the count was still the same (23)... I was expecting more over 10 mm today and am highly disappointed. But I asked the nurse and she said I was the same last cycle and we did get more. I think most of the smaller ones were around 9ish or so (and then some obvious ones which are not going to catch up)... I go in on Sunday. I am praying my ovaries wake up now and start making those follicles grow! I am afraid that those 5 are dominant and will suck up all the meds :( My E2 is on the low side but similar to last cycle. I go Sunday for a scan and blood work again. My RE didnt call to change the dose of meds or anything so maybe they see something I dont. I just wish this was my first round because I was so nieve on the whole subject and I had no clue. But there is nothing I can do from here. My RE will do the scan on Sunday so I will ask him about the count then. I think I may even ask why they didnt bump my meds up with my low E2 and small follicles the other day. IDK. They are the experts. I need to let them do their job I suppose.


----------



## Sunshine15

tim, I second lily I commend you for waiting. I'm still undecided if I will or not. 

Seh, when are you supposed to test?


----------



## seh111

Sunshine15 said:


> tim, I second lily I commend you for waiting. I'm still undecided if I will or not.
> 
> Seh, when are you supposed to test?

Testing on Thursday 13th sept. I am not ready for a negative (false or otherwise). I was sure yesterday that it had worked and now I am worrying again. Up and down like a yogi.


----------



## tlm

MoBaby said:


> Hey I had a scan today; CD 10 but day 8 of stims (only had 7 done when had scan).... there were 5 over 10mm and a bunch smaller ones- the count was still the same (23)... I was expecting more over 10 mm today and am highly disappointed. But I asked the nurse and she said I was the same last cycle and we did get more. I think most of the smaller ones were around 9ish or so (and then some obvious ones which are not going to catch up)... I go in on Sunday. I am praying my ovaries wake up now and start making those follicles grow! I am afraid that those 5 are dominant and will suck up all the meds :( My E2 is on the low side but similar to last cycle. I go Sunday for a scan and blood work again. My RE didnt call to change the dose of meds or anything so maybe they see something I dont. I just wish this was my first round because I was so nieve on the whole subject and I had no clue. But there is nothing I can do from here. My RE will do the scan on Sunday so I will ask him about the count then. I think I may even ask why they didnt bump my meds up with my low E2 and small follicles the other day. IDK. They are the experts. I need to let them do their job I suppose.

Good luck and I hope those follicles get their butts in gear and plump up! As long as they get there I wouldn't worry. Will they have you stim longer? I know it's hard, but I would try to trust your dr, like you say they are the experts! It's hard though! Can't wait to hear how things turn out tomorrow at your scan!! :)


----------



## tlm

Seh, I am right there with you! Today I have some mild cramping, like AF. Have you had this? 

Anyone else had cramping a week before beta??


----------



## seh111

I have had cramps all week on and off. Today I have very mild nausea and occasionally a very mild sensitivity in my nipples. It feels like I have butterflies in my tummy for long periods of time and although I have been extra hungry all week, today I seem to have lost my appetite. It could all be down to the Progestorone but I am praying that it is early pregnancy symptoms. 
My first pregnancy ended in m/c but began with rock solid painful boobs at about 6 weeks. That was the first I knew.
For My second pregnancy which was successful, I bled for the entire first trimester and had no idea. So I am totally confused right now about how to interpret things.


----------



## tlm

Seh, I have very painful boobs now too but I thought it was due to PIO injections... The butterflies sound promising, I have heard a lot of women describe that as a sign of pg!! Fx!!


----------



## seh111

I wish I had painful boobs as I would feel more confident but like I said it is very very mild and barely noticeable right now. Mind you, it was six weeks in the first time so why would I feel it at this stage? Just desperate for confirmation but too scared to test. Ridiculous really. I think your symptoms sound promising also and surely for us the symptoms would start around now as hcg should be beginning to enter our systems.


----------



## LillyLove

Both of your symptoms sound really promising. I have a good feeling for both of you.

I know we haven't had retrieval or transfer yet but I have those up and down feelings of it is going to work, and then no it isn't going to work. It is just because we want it so bad!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I will probably stim 2-3 more days.


----------



## Snowbunny

For those of you who have been stimming for a while, how long is it before you feel anything? I'm on day 3 and I feel nothing.


----------



## tlm

Snow bunny, I stimmed for 9 days and never felt anything really. I got a tad bloated towards the end and that was it. I also only had 9 follicles (3 eggs at ER) so that might have had something to do with my lack of discomfort! :) lol


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks tlm. I have no idea what I should be feeling. I am getting some headaches but that could be because I've given up caffeine. How are you feeling?


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - How r u doing? When is your beta... r u planning on testing early?


----------



## tlm

Snowbunny, I had a couple of headaches towards the end of stimming too. Its totally normal!! 

Wantbaby, I am doing well! Feeling really good, trying so hard not to symptom spot but have noticed some mild cramping today, not bad. My beta is on Thursday and dh and I have decided to not test before then! Eek!! I actually feel less stressed since making that decision, I am not worried about what I will see on that white stick! Lol!! And I have given in every ther time and tested beforehand so we will see what happens!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Sunshine15

Snowbunny, I stimmed for 10 days & didnt feel a thing. The only time I got a headache was the morning after the first inj. 

tlm, are you going in for blood work to check your estrogen & progesterone levels? When are you testing? I had one today, another appt Tuesday & then testing on Saturday.


----------



## Sunshine15

tlm, you're only 5 days away from finding out! How exciting!!! Did you have a 3dt? 5dt?


----------



## tlm

Sunshine, yep I went in while stimming to have estrogen tested and then after ET I had my progesterone tested! Next week I have my pregnancy test! Are you continuing to have hormone levels tested post transfer?? Can't wait for a week from today for you!! Are you testing at home early?


----------



## tlm

3 day transfer for me! Transferred 3 embryos that were all between 6 & 8 cells!


----------



## Sunshine15

prior to ER they had me schedule 3 apps, 2dpt, 5dpt & then pregnancy test 9dpt. I haven't really thought about it being a week away! That sounds so much sooner lol I keep counting days & it just seems to be going so slowly. Till then I'm enjoying pupo :) as for testing...I've never been one to test. I usually just waited for AF to make an appearance. This time around I'm having second thoughts. I was thinking of testing on Tuesday or anytime after. DH doesn't want to test before Saturday & it's really important that we find out at the same time. I may just wait it out till Saturday. I think the fear of seeing BFN is just too much to deal with. But we're staying positive. Positive, positive, positive lol :dust: :)


----------



## Snowbunny

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Snowbunny said:


> For those of you who have been stimming for a while, how long is it before you feel anything? I'm on day 3 and I feel nothing.

I'm day 9 and fell slight pressure and twinges more when I bend over.


----------



## tlm

How are we doing ladies?!

Mobaby, did you have ET today?

Seh, how are you feeling? 

Sunshine, How are you feeling??

AFM, really trying to to symptom spot but have had some mild cramps on and off since the beginning of the weekend! Thursday can't come quick enough!!


----------



## Snowbunny

tlm - only 3 more sleeps! It will be here before you know it.


----------



## MoBaby

tlm said:


> How are we doing ladies?!
> 
> Mobaby, did you have ET today?
> 
> Seh, how are you feeling?
> 
> Sunshine, How are you feeling??
> 
> AFM, really trying to to symptom spot but have had some mild cramps on and off since the beginning of the weekend! Thursday can't come quick enough!!

Hey! I just did my trigger about 1 hour ago!!! I go in wednesday at 6am (8am ER time) and then next monday for ET!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunshine15

tlm, I'm feeling good. Also trying not to symptom spot. No cramps for me just some heartburn, constipation & really sore boobs. I think the soreness is probably from the suppositories. Maybe the heartburn & constipation is too ??? 

Thursday will be here before you know it! God you must be so excited! Are you testing at your doc's office? Do you know if they usually tell you right away? Or do you have to wait for a phone call? I have another appt tomorrow (my last one before my testing date). I'll ask them tomorrow. I would hope they would tell us when we're there verse having to wait for the phone call. Also did you notice any implantation bleeding?


----------



## tlm

Glad you are doing well!! My boobs have been sore this entire tww and they are huge, pretty sure it's from the progesterone injections! So annoying!

My appt is first thing in the morning on Thursday. This is my first ivf so I don't know if there is a different protocol for getting the beta results. I have done about a years worth if monitoring with 4 iui's and all of those I have gotten the call that afternoon with the results. I found a girl on here who goes to my same dr and she said he himself called her with the results of her ivf cycle. So we will see! I would live it if they told me while I was there, but I don't think that will happen. Boo!!



Sunshine15 said:


> tlm, I'm feeling good. Also trying not to symptom spot. No cramps for me just some heartburn, constipation & really sore boobs. I think the soreness is probably from the suppositories. Maybe the heartburn & constipation is too ???
> 
> Thursday will be here before you know it! God you must be so excited! Are you testing at your doc's office? Do you know if they usually tell you right away? Or do you have to wait for a phone call? I have another appt tomorrow (my last one before my testing date). I'll ask them tomorrow. I would hope they would tell us when we're there verse having to wait for the phone call. Also did you notice any implantation bleeding?


----------



## diliapickle

Tlm - only 3 more days yay! 

Mobaby - yay for trigger! Good luck with ER! :)

Sunshine - glad you are doing well! 

AFM - start stims Wednesday! So excited!


----------



## Snowbunny

Mobaby - trigger = no more needles!

Sunshine - find anything special to keep busy in the 2ww?

Dilia - are you getting excited for stims?


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - Thursday will be here before you know it!! Praying for you!


----------



## Phantom710

Hey everyone! Hope all is well! I've been absent from the board for a few days so I have some catching up to do. Friday I got a message from the Fertility clinic telling me to up my Estrogen injection, and if all goes well on my LAST appointment (before transfer) on Thursday, I'll be starting Progesterone this coming Friday. I can't believe I can say that Transfer is NEXT WEEK. EEk.


----------



## diliapickle

Snowbunny said:


> Mobaby - trigger = no more needles!
> 
> Sunshine - find anything special to keep busy in the 2ww?
> 
> Dilia - are you getting excited for stims?

Very excited to start tomorrow! Woo! :) wow sad to be so excited to stick myself with a needle twice a day :haha:


----------



## Sunshine15

Snowbunny said:


> Mobaby - trigger = no more needles!
> 
> Sunshine - find anything special to keep busy in the 2ww?
> 
> Dilia - are you getting excited for stims?

Wish there were something to take my mind off it but I've just been keeping busy with work & school. All went well today at the doc. My next appt is this Saturday for testing. I asked about the testing & they said I'll have bloodwork drawn & then they'll call me with the results. I wish they would just tell us while we're there. Appt is at 9:45 so I figure by 1-2 we should know. Tick tock...I'm sure I'll be staring at my phone the whole time.

How's everyone doing?

tlm, how you feeling?


----------



## tlm

Phantom, so exciting for the upcoming transfer!!

Sunshine, keep us posted on results!

I am doing good! Same ol same ol! Which is good I guess! Dh and I talked about POAS last night and he said its still early and wants to wait for beta on Thursday! :) 2 more sleeps! I am wondering if my doctor can do a 3-way call since dh will be at work when they call us! I would live to find out together!


----------



## seh111

Good plan. I am thinking of leaving it til Saturday now. Otherwise I will have to go to work immediately after testing and whatever the result I won't be able to concentrate. Been in a good mood all day and very few symptoms now, they seem to be disappearing but I know tht means nothing. Fingers x for all.


----------



## tlm

Seh, I read somewhere that the disappearance of symptoms is from all of the fertility drugs leaving our system so not to worry!!


----------



## seh111

Hope that's it. Read a lot of posts tonight that say they didn,t get a BFP til 12dp3dt. If we have to do this all over again, I am not going to test until the end of the two weeks. It is just a way to torture yourself. Hang on in there... I am staying positive!!!! Xxx


----------



## tlm

Ok girls! I am in need of some positive vibes! I am starting to freak out a bit for my beta on Thursday! I have no reason to believe that it won't be positive (since I haven't tested and seen a bfn!), but the thought that on Thursday we will know if the last five weeks of injections, procedures, appointments, and bloodwork have paid off! I am so nervous!

How do your doctors give you the news? Mine will call me, but I am worried about being alone (dh will be at work). I called and asked the receptionist but she said they will call when they call and I explained to her my concern but she didn't seem to care. I can not be the only woman who has thought of this!? Right?? I was going to request that the doctor call me after hours when dh will be home or maybe we could call him after dh gets home? What do you think?!


----------



## Snowbunny

Tlm - have you thought about poas after the appointment? Or before the appointment. Then it wouldn't be early.


----------



## Snowbunny

Okay this might be tmi...but I've noticed a lot ewcm today and I'm worried that somehow, you body rejected the drugs and I am ovulating. Anyone experience this?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi ladies! Been following this thread for a while but haven't posted. Good luck, I hope you ladies get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Snowbunny said:


> Okay this might be tmi...but I've noticed a lot ewcm today and I'm worried that somehow, you body rejected the drugs and I am ovulating. Anyone experience this?

Hi, I just posted my 1st post in this thread and saw your post. I had loads of ewcm before my retrieval.


----------



## tlm

Snowbunny, DH and I have decided not to POAS before beta. I don't want to get my hopes up or down before its necessary. 

Also, regarding the CM I have heard its totally normal to have lots! Your body is producing all those eggs so it makes sense it would increase you cervical fluid to go along with it!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Tlm - can't say that I blame you. After all we go through I understand waiting.


----------



## LillyLove

greeneyes0279 said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> Okay this might be tmi...but I've noticed a lot ewcm today and I'm worried that somehow, you body rejected the drugs and I am ovulating. Anyone experience this?
> 
> Hi, I just posted my 1st post in this thread and saw your post. I had loads of ewcm before my retrieval.Click to expand...

Congrats on your bfp Greeneyes!


----------



## LillyLove

TLM - Good luck honey!!!! One more day!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## diliapickle

tlm - Good luck!!! :dust: I have known girls who just let call go to voice mail and then listen to voicemail with beta results once they get home with DH. I think that is what I will try and do (though knowing it is on the phone and not listening will be really hard!) 

Snow - Also heard lots of cm is a good sign!!!


----------



## tlm

Yes, dilia I have thought of this too! I am not sure my dr will leave the results on my vm! I guess I can ask on Thursday! It's going to kill me though, having to wait!!


----------



## Sunshine15

seh111, we're testing on the same day! 

tlm, I totally understand how you feel cause its very important that we find out at the same time. Luckily DH is off on Saturday & will be with me when they call. I would definitely ask your doc if they could do a conference call.


----------



## Sunshine15

Diliapickle, that's such a great idea! I do think that it would be super hard not to listen to it but just think DH will be there when you get the results.


----------



## Snowbunny

Dilia - that's a great idea.


----------



## tlm

Seh, how are you doing?


----------



## tlm

Dancing Diva, how are you feeling?! Have you been back to the doctor? Hope you are doing well and that little bean is settling in nicely!!


----------



## LillyLove

Hi girls, so glad to hear you are all getting along peachy, sorry I have been kind of quiet - Lupron downregging really threw me for a loop. I finally took my lower dose today, went from 20iu to now 5iu and feel fantastic. I start stimming on Friday - yay!

tlm- I have been thinking about you all day...are you so excited for tomorrow?


----------



## tlm

Lilly, glad you are doing better on the lower does of Lupron! Remind me again what you are stimming with? And where are the injections administered! 

Thanks for asking Lilly! Talked with dh last night about getting the results tomorrow, he doesn't feel like its going to be bad news. I want to believe this but it's so hard! I think I will request that they leave the results on my voicemail and then when dh gets home we will listen to it! I am going to be on pins and needles when I see their missed call... I am excited to find out if all that I have been feeling is really real or just side effects from PIO! The newest development has been bad acne on my face, not horrible but definitely a noticeable difference for me!

I have to say, I would never wish this process on anyone, but I believe that dh and I have become closer. There is something about having to rely on each others strength that makes you stronger as a couple! It's a give and take!


----------



## diliapickle

tlm - :dust: I think you will be getting good news tomorrow!! :dust: can't wait to hear all about your bfp! :)


----------



## kchope

Hi Girls,

Wow lots of excitement this week. I've been thinking of you all and keeping my Fx for everyone. :dust:

tlm, sunshine15 and Seh111 - Good Luck this week with beta/testing! What an incredible journey to finally make it this far. You are in my thoughts for that BFP!! 

tlm, for my first IVF I let the call go to VM and waited till I got home to listen with my DH...it made the day feel like it went on forever but it's worth every minute to be with your DH. 

Mobaby - Wishing you well today with ER!! 

Lillylove - So happy you get to start stims on Friday!! yay!

AFM, I'm on day 3 of stims and don't go back in until Friday for BW and US to see where everything is...I'm on a little bit of a higher dose than first round and hoping I'll at least hit the double digit this time with follicles to ease my mind and "what if" possibilities.

Hugs to all of you! Positive thinking!!


----------



## seh111

Thanks for all the happy thoughts, it definitely helps. I am in the uk so we don,t get a beta test. I was told to carry out a hpt on 13th sept. I am working during the week and I don't want to find out the result then spend the day at work so I am now going to test on Saturday. I am anxious. I wish we had blood tests as they are more reliable. 
Wishing everybody a relatively stress free time and a very very happy outcome. I hope we all get our BFP!!! Xxxxxxx
How is everyone doing? Any crazy symptoms??


----------



## tlm

kchope said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Wow lots of excitement this week. I've been thinking of you all and keeping my Fx for everyone. :dust:
> 
> tlm, sunshine15 and Seh111 - Good Luck this week with beta/testing! What an incredible journey to finally make it this far. You are in my thoughts for that BFP!!
> 
> tlm, for my first IVF I let the call go to VM and waited till I got home to listen with my DH...it made the day feel like it went on forever but it's worth every minute to be with your DH.
> 
> Mobaby - Wishing you well today with ER!!
> 
> Lillylove - So happy you get to start stims on Friday!! yay!
> 
> AFM, I'm on day 3 of stims and don't go back in until Friday for BW and US to see where everything is...I'm on a little bit of a higher dose than first round and hoping I'll at least hit the double digit this time with follicles to ease my mind and "what if" possibilities.
> 
> Hugs to all of you! Positive thinking!!

Thanks for your positivity!! 

With increasing your dose, have you noticed any difference in how you are feeling this time around? When did you start feeling things the first time around? Or did you ever? Good luck with your bw on Friday, hope you see a lot of follies growing!


----------



## tlm

seh111 said:


> Thanks for all the happy thoughts, it definitely helps. I am in the uk so we don,t get a beta test. I was told to carry out a hpt on 13th sept. I am working during the week and I don't want to find out the result then spend the day at work so I am now going to test on Saturday. I am anxious. I wish we had blood tests as they are more reliable.
> Wishing everybody a relatively stress free time and a very very happy outcome. I hope we all get our BFP!!! Xxxxxxx
> How is everyone doing? Any crazy symptoms??

I think waiting to test is a good idea! No sense in stressing yourself out anymore!

Afm, The cramps that I had over the weekend have been gone for a few days and now today they are back... I also have broken our on my face like crazy!


----------



## LillyLove

TLM- These are all positive signs!!!! I have a really good feeling for you!!!!
:dust::dust:
I'm stimming with Menopure 75iu, Follistim 200 iu in the evenings. All injections in the tummy.

Good plan SEH! I wouldn't want to get results at work either.

KCHOPE & Dilia- you are just a bit ahead of me. What are you stimming with again?


----------



## MoBaby

tlm wishing you loads of baby dust for tomorrow!!!!!!!

I had 22 eggies retrieved!!! I assume if there were any issues with ICSI or not enough sperm the clinic would have called and they did not so I am praying praying hard that those babies fertilize and grow!!! we need at least 4 blasts on day 5 so we can freeze some for when we are ready to have another baby :) i think et will be monday.


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats MoBaby- That is AWESOME!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## diliapickle

SEH - :dust: Good luck on Saturday! I agree with tlm about waiting when you don't have to go to work and stress! and since it is hpt one extra day for hcg to grow! :)

Mobaby - Congrats! That is awesome!! :) 

Lilly - I am doing Menopur 75iu, Gonal F 300iu, and baby aspirin. I also have cetrotide(sp?) but haven't been told to take that yet or the vivelle which I think is post ET but again haven't been told yet! Go to doctor on Friday for first check up!


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby - great retrieval!

tlm - only one more sleep. I'm crossing everything for you!

Hey EOE!


----------



## Sunshine15

Lillylove, congrats on starting stims tomorrow. I stimmed with follistim & only one night if menopur. GL! 

Mobaby, how was ER? How you feeling? Congrats on 22 follies! That's great. 

Kchope, what are you swimming with? 

Seh, we have the same test date :) I haven't experienced crazy symptoms just bloating & sore boobs. How about you? 

tlm, how are you? Can you believe your big day is just about here! This time tomorrow you'll know. I'm so excited for you! What did you decide to do as far as waiting with DH to get results? Get some rest tonight...tomorrow is a big day for you. Lots of :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Sunshine! fx'd!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well sounds like things are starting to get very exciting!!!! :happydance:

Mo Baby - Congratulations on your 22 Follies thats great news FX'd for you on monday. :hugs:

TLM - Today's the day, im so excited for you cant wait to see your post today to see that :bfp:

Seh11 and sunshine - Good luck for your testing not long now :kiss:

Lilly Love - Great news on the starting stims on friday:thumbup: 

Everyone else hope all is well and things are going good with either stims or down regging we are all getting so close to those :bfp:

AFM - Had scan today to check lining is thin and down regs have work and Good news everything is looking good and start stims tomorrow then back next Thursday for next scan to see when EC will be :happydance::happydance: Finally feel like things are moving along. 

Sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: and hope we start to see those :bfp: coming through xx:kiss:


----------



## Sunshine15

Sandy, that's great that you're starting stimming tomorrow. Do you know what you're stimming with? 

tlm, good luck today! :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

im using Menopur (3 ampoules powders with 1 dilutant). Getting a bit worried as needle seems a lot bigger than the one ive been using for buserelin!!!!!!

DH doesnt think its any difference but he isnt the one injecting himself with it :wacko:


----------



## tlm

Thanks girls for all the positive thoughts. I just got him from having blood drawn! I was so nervous!!!! It was like I was back in 5th grade giving an oral presentation on a book or something! Don't know why! And thinking about the results either way, I get all weepy! Omg! How am I going to get through the day? I am having lunch with dh so that will help break up my time. Everyone at my REs office was so encouraging! My doctor has surgery all afternoon so he will be calling me with the results late afternoon. I plan on letting it go to voicemail and listening to it when dh gets home (it better be at a reasonable hour!). And my dr has already been warned that we might be calling him back!

This is seriously going to be the longest day EVER!!! I will update either late tonight or tomorrow morning! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## MoBaby

I can't wait!!

We have 12 embryos growing :)


----------



## tlm

Awesome MoBaby!! Do you know if you will do 3 or 5dt?


----------



## MoBaby

I'll find out tomorrow. I'm kinda bummed that 4 didn't fertilize :( in the past they all have. Oh well I think we still have a good amount :)


----------



## diliapickle

TLM - So excited to hear!!! :dust: 

Mobaby - That is awesome about the 12!! Sorry 4 didn't but you still have 12 which awesome! :) FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Phantom710

All is well here! Last monitoring appt before transfer was this morning. I have a week til transfer and lining was 7.5. Doc likes at LEAST 8, I should be at 8 by next Friday, right?

So excited! I'm telling myself I WILL be getting pregnant next week :)

Also.... they say you can start testing at 4dp5dt, so technically am I already in my 2ww? LOL. Or do you count from day of transfer for the 2ww?


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Phantom - great pma!

TLM...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Sunshine15

tlm, :?: :confused: :-=


----------



## LillyLove

:coffee: I believe she is still waiting for dh to get home.....


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - 2 more days till your test day! :happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

Sunshine - your cycle seems like a RE's dream. They want to get between 12-15mature eggs, 5 dt is awesome, and u had eggs that were strong enuff to freeze. Good luck :)


----------



## tlm

Sunshine15 said:


> tlm, :?: :confused: :-=

Yes, the doctor called and left a vm - I can see it on my phone. But I am waiting for dh to come home so we can listen to it together, the suspense is KILLING me! :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

omg!!!!! when will dh be home????


----------



## tlm

Soon, I emailed him about an hour ago and he said he was having troubles thinking of anything else!!! I am about to call him and tell him he better be on his way!!


----------



## tlm

He is on his way!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Yeah she did say she may even post tomorrow morning...I'm just really excited for her :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Wishing and hoping for you tlm.


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## tlm

BFP!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

tlm said:


> BFP!!!!

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

Omgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!:hugs:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Did they tell you your beta?
:oneofeach:...or 3? WOOHOOO!


----------



## MoBaby

yay! congrats!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Congratulations!!!! Yayayayayay! tlm is pregnant! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## diliapickle

Yay! Congrats tlm! So happy for you! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Im so happy for you TLM cant wait to hear how many little ones you are having!!!!!:twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys:?????????

Yay another :bfp:for this thread :happydance::happydance:

Seh and sunshine - Your turn next keeping my FX'd for you both and hope to see more :bfp: 

Mo Baby - Congratulations on the 12 embies, sorry to hear 4 didnt make it but still an amazing number to get that :bfp: in the end. 

AFM - Did first stims injection wasnt anywhere as bad as i thought no burning sensation which i was expecting after reading other peoples posts but still early days. :kiss:


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy, glad to hear stims aren't that bad....I start my stims tonight!!!

Woohoo, everyone is trucking along! Isn't it crazy that we wait so long to become pg and then knowing that this month you could get pregnant and others are getting pregnant around you...it is just so exciting!!!

This is a lucky thread! Good luck to Sunshine and SEH - you are next ladies! Then Mobaby after that! :)

Tlm- How are you feeling? any symptoms pregnant lady?:winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

Not long now for us Lilly as you say its all getting exciting, the time just seems to be flying by at the moment hopefully it will continue to. 

How long you on Stims for? xx


----------



## LillyLove

I think it is all a wait-and-see with my doctors in terms of when I go in for retrieval. It could be as early as next Friday the 21st (eeeek!) or up to five days after that depending on the how the eggs are developing. I have 2 friends that went to my same clinic and one had her retrieval after a week and another after 12 days so I guess it just depends. What about you?

I start stims tonight and Sunday will be my first monitoring appointment and I go in practically every other day after that for ultrasounds!


----------



## Sandy83

They have said about 10 to 12 days on the stims, but got an appt for next thursday 20th for another scan to see how im responding then said they will give me a date for final scan before ER which could be anytime from 24th. 

Scary to think that in 2 weeks i could be in my 2WW stressing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay tlm... that is sooooo exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## t84

I've been stalking this thread for a couple of days now. And even started reading through from the beginning, but there are way too many posts to keep up with! :dohh: Congrats to the latest BFP I got on here this morning just to check her update. You all seem so supportive so I'd like to join the group.

Name: T84 and hubby
Age: 27
Location: NC (USA) 
Known IF issues: Mild endo treated in June 2012 and a fibroid
How long have you been ttc?: Since June 2011
Other treatments you tried before ivf: None
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: BCP 8/23/12. downregging with Lupron 9/12/12, Gonal-F 9/20/12, Menopur 9/24/12 
Medication using: Lupron, Menopur, Ovidrel, Progesterone gel, estrogen patch
Date of retrieval: unsure approx 1st week in Oct?
# of eggs retrieved: n/a
Any frozen?: n/a
Using donor sperm / eggs?: no
Date of transfer: n/a
# of embryos transferred: n/a
Date of beta: n/a
Will you be testing before & when: I'm sure I will.. :haha:


----------



## tlm

t84, I will add your info to the first page role call!! Welcome, we are a supportive bunch of girls!! :)


----------



## Phantom710

congrats tlm!!!! so exciting!

edit-- also, welcome t84!


----------



## tlm

Lilly - good luck with stimming! Hope you don't have any side effects!! Now time starts to fly and ET will be here before you know it!! Can't wait to hear how many follies you have cooking!

Sandy - glad your first stimming injection went well! Looking forward to hearing how many follicles you get!


----------



## tlm

Seh and Sunshine - How are you girls doing?! Fx for you!!


----------



## diliapickle

Welcome t84!

Lilly and Sandy - yay for starting stims! Glad they went well :thumbup: 

seh & Sunshine - ONE MORE DAY!! :) 

AFM - have my first doctor appointment to check how I am doing today! Excited and nervous!


----------



## seh111

Yes. When all is said and done I have absolutely no idea what the result is going to be tomorrow. No blood test so I have to assume the hpt is accurate. If it is a bfp i will be over the moon and will start obsessing about the first trimester. If it isn't I will be contacting the fertility clinic and making arrangements for our next attempt(and figuring out how to pay for it). Hope you ladies all have a good weekend. I will post tomorrow when I have done the test. Xxx


----------



## LillyLove

Welcome t84! Hope you are as lucky as the girls on here have been so far!

SEH- Hoping and praying for a positive test for ou tomorrow!

Dilia- Good luck at your doctor's appointment! I always feel better after leaving, as it is one more step down :)

Sunshine- Fx'd for tomorrow sweetie!!!:hugs:


----------



## kchope

Awesome News TLM!! That's so exciting to hear and I'm so happy for you and DH!!


----------



## kchope

Best wishes to you testers the next couple of days - hang in there!

Well, it's another Friday and I'm so terribly sad...technically today is day 5 of stims (150 follistim am/pm) and I only have 4 follies right now!! WTF this is 1/2 of what I had last cycle. So now I'm all confused as 4 follies does not provide any room for error. Wondering if my RE will cancel and if not is it worth the risk of going through all this?? When can I finally catch my break?? Trying to be positive but it's so hard and we have a kid party this weekend uggh!


----------



## Phantom710

fx'd for you tomorrow seh :)


----------



## MoBaby

Kchope I only had 5 nice size follicles on day 8 and I was worried but then day 10 I had 18 nice size ones so it's possible they will pop up over the next few days :)


----------



## seh111

Yes. I only had 7 follicles but did get 6 eggs and then three embryos. Sometimes less can mean better quality. I was hoping for some to freeze but this was not to be. Try not to worry. Did your doc say anything about it? if not just go with it. Hope you get some lovely strong eggs regardless of numbers x


----------



## Snowbunny

tlm -:happydance::happydance::thumbup: That is awesome news!

Welcome t84!

kchope - hang in there. I had 10 after 4 days of stimming and today I have 24 after 9 days of stimming. 

Seh & Sunshine - how ya doing?

Hey EOE!


----------



## LillyLove

Wow SNOW - 24!!!!!! :)


----------



## SunUp

Yay tlm!!!
Gl to those testing soon!

Afm, stimming is going well. First sono yesterday had 14 on right and a few on the left. Biggest were 9 & 11. I go back sunday for monitoring :)... So im guessing those are good things since they said it looked good?


----------



## Sunshine15

Lilly & Sandy, how are you doing with your injections?

Diliapickle, what cycle day are you? How was your doc appt?

kchope, don't worry about only having 4. I stimmed for 10 days & at day 3 I only had 4, by day 6 I had 6 follies. Right before ER I had 16 & 12 at ER. Your doc will regulate your meds to keep them growing & allowing any little ones to catch up.

tlm, how you feeling? Has it settled in yet that you're pregnant?!?! Have you & DH decided when you're going to share the news with your family & friends? When's your next doc appt? Did your doc say anything about how high your beta is? Multiples?

SunUp, 14! That's great! GL & keep up the good work :thumbup:

seh, good luck tomorrow! :dust:

afm, I just can't believe the time has come. In 12 hrs I'll be sitting in the docs office waiting to get blood drawn. Luckily, DH is off work tomorrow so we'll spend the day together. Who knows where or what we'll be doing when we get the call. DH brought up testing tonight which really surprised me because he's afraid of getting a false negative or anything different then what the BW & either get us really upset or really excited for nothing. I'm just worry about how we'll be if it's negative. On the positive side we have 6 :cold: for next time. If this one doesn't take we'll try again next month. It's crazy to think that this time tomorrow we'll know. It's so much easier to cheer you girls on then finding out if I'm pregnant or not. As for symptoms, been having cramps above my belly button...doesn't feel like my usual AF cramps but who knows. Also, heartburn is driving me crazy. I've taken 3 tums & drank a cup of milk in hopes of some relief. This morning I was feeling really nauseous & gagging. Sorry for the tmi. Just one more sleep & this 1st IVF journey that started in the beginning of July will go beyond the TWW.

Thank you girls for all your support! :hugs:

:dust: to all of us


----------



## diliapickle

Sun up - glad stimming is going well! :) 

SEH & Sunshine - good luck! I have everything crossed for you guys! :dust:

AFM- doctor was uneventful. They didn't give me a count just said I am still resting and my e2 levels were 200. So next appointment on Sunday and hoping to see some follies then!


----------



## tlm

Sunshine15 said:


> Lilly & Sandy, how are you doing with your injections?
> 
> Diliapickle, what cycle day are you? How was your doc appt?
> 
> kchope, don't worry about only having 4. I stimmed for 10 days & at day 3 I only had 4, by day 6 I had 6 follies. Right before ER I had 16 & 12 at ER. Your doc will regulate your meds to keep them growing & allowing any little ones to catch up.
> 
> tlm, how you feeling? Has it settled in yet that you're pregnant?!?! Have you & DH decided when you're going to share the news with your family & friends? When's your next doc appt? Did your doc say anything about how high your beta is? Multiples?
> 
> SunUp, 14! That's great! GL & keep up the good work :thumbup:
> 
> seh, good luck tomorrow! :dust:
> 
> afm, I just can't believe the time has come. In 12 hrs I'll be sitting in the docs office waiting to get blood drawn. Luckily, DH is off work tomorrow so we'll spend the day together. Who knows where or what we'll be doing when we get the call. DH brought up testing tonight which really surprised me because he's afraid of getting a false negative or anything different then what the BW & either get us really upset or really excited for nothing. I'm just worry about how we'll be if it's negative. On the positive side we have 6 :cold: for next time. If this one doesn't take we'll try again next month. It's crazy to think that this time tomorrow we'll know. It's so much easier to cheer you girls on then finding out if I'm pregnant or not. As for symptoms, been having cramps above my belly button...doesn't feel like my usual AF cramps but who knows. Also, heartburn is driving me crazy. I've taken 3 tums & drank a cup of milk in hopes of some relief. This morning I was feeling really nauseous & gagging. Sorry for the tmi. Just one more sleep & this 1st IVF journey that started in the beginning of July will go beyond the TWW.
> 
> Thank you girls for all your support! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all of us


Sunshine, your symptoms sound promising!!! I had some cramping last weekend and then on Monday or Tuesday of this week too! They were not as intense as AF but definitely noticeable. I am hoping that this is a good sign for you! You are very right that it's easier to support than be the one waiting for those results! When will you find out tomorrow? 

AFM, It's still very surreal that we are pregnant! Think it will take a while to set in! The only symptoms I have which are really weird but they are sore / achy legs and a shortness of breath. And also very tired! I called my doctors office today to get my numbers and hcg was 558 and progesterone was over 40, so maybe there are multiples in there! I told my om today since she knew what we were going through and dh plans to tell his parents this weekend. Other than that we are waiting to tell everyone else until the 8 or 12 week mark!!

I am sending up tons of positive vibes and thinking of you all that are testing this weekend!!! We are cheering you on!!! :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sunshine15 said:


> Lilly & Sandy, how are you doing with your injections?
> 
> Diliapickle, what cycle day are you? How was your doc appt?
> 
> kchope, don't worry about only having 4. I stimmed for 10 days & at day 3 I only had 4, by day 6 I had 6 follies. Right before ER I had 16 & 12 at ER. Your doc will regulate your meds to keep them growing & allowing any little ones to catch up.
> 
> tlm, how you feeling? Has it settled in yet that you're pregnant?!?! Have you & DH decided when you're going to share the news with your family & friends? When's your next doc appt? Did your doc say anything about how high your beta is? Multiples?
> 
> SunUp, 14! That's great! GL & keep up the good work :thumbup:
> 
> seh, good luck tomorrow! :dust:
> 
> afm, I just can't believe the time has come. In 12 hrs I'll be sitting in the docs office waiting to get blood drawn. Luckily, DH is off work tomorrow so we'll spend the day together. Who knows where or what we'll be doing when we get the call. DH brought up testing tonight which really surprised me because he's afraid of getting a false negative or anything different then what the BW & either get us really upset or really excited for nothing. I'm just worry about how we'll be if it's negative. On the positive side we have 6 :cold: for next time. If this one doesn't take we'll try again next month. It's crazy to think that this time tomorrow we'll know. It's so much easier to cheer you girls on then finding out if I'm pregnant or not. As for symptoms, been having cramps above my belly button...doesn't feel like my usual AF cramps but who knows. Also, heartburn is driving me crazy. I've taken 3 tums & drank a cup of milk in hopes of some relief. This morning I was feeling really nauseous & gagging. Sorry for the tmi. Just one more sleep & this 1st IVF journey that started in the beginning of July will go beyond the TWW.
> 
> Thank you girls for all your support! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all of us

Good luck! Hope you get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## greeneyes0279

seh111 said:


> Yes. When all is said and done I have absolutely no idea what the result is going to be tomorrow. No blood test so I have to assume the hpt is accurate. If it is a bfp i will be over the moon and will start obsessing about the first trimester. If it isn't I will be contacting the fertility clinic and making arrangements for our next attempt(and figuring out how to pay for it). Hope you ladies all have a good weekend. I will post tomorrow when I have done the test. Xxx

Good luck tomorrow! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## seh111

Well I did an hpt this morning and it was negative. I am 15p3dt so that is it for this cycle. I suppose I should stop taking the Progestorone now. There is an irrational part of me that wants to carry on pretending it's ok for a while longer but I know that is ridiculous really. 
Hope you have a better result today sunshine xxx


----------



## diliapickle

So sorry SEH :hugs:


----------



## SunUp

Hugs Seh! I am so sorry.


----------



## MoBaby

Seh :( :hugs: soo sorry!


----------



## tlm

Seh, I am so sorry! :c


----------



## greeneyes0279

seh111 said:


> Well I did an hpt this morning and it was negative. I am 15p3dt so that is it for this cycle. I suppose I should stop taking the Progestorone now. There is an irrational part of me that wants to carry on pretending it's ok for a while longer but I know that is ridiculous really.
> Hope you have a better result today sunshine xxx

So sorry! :hugs: I know how your feeling! My 1st one didn't work either! :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

:cry: Seh I am so sorry to hear this. I think it is good that you have a plan in place of how you are going to move forward.:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies,
How are you doing? 

seh, I'm sorry. I also figured if this didn't happen that I'd move on to the next cycle. :hugs:

afm, well last night DH asked me if I wanted to POS...again it caught me off guard & I wasn't mentally prepared to see the results so soon. We went back & forth & decided to test. We were in complete shock when the test read 'pregnant' I couldn't believe it & needed BW confirmation. When I was having blood drawn the girl asked if I had tested & apparently I had a huge smile on my face so she said, well I can tell you tested & by the look on your face it's positive. That was the beginning of the congratulations. It just seems so surreal. DH & I were in the car when the call came in, which was great cause it came over the speakers. The nurse said congratulations! We cheered & cried at the same time. The next step was deciding when to tell our family. We told them tonight & shared some more tears. We're not going to announce it to anyone else till I'm 12 weeks. 

Thank you again for all your support.
:dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats sunshine! So happy for you! :)


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Sunshine!!!


----------



## tlm

Awesome Sunshine!!! We can be bump buddies!! :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Congratulations sunshine! That is great news. I'll go to bed with a smile for you.


----------



## seh111

Congratulations sunshine xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Seh - Im so so sorry to hear your news,:nope: FX'd for you and your next cycle. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

Sunshine - That's great news about your :bfp:, i bet you cant believe it :hugs:

AFM - Day 3 of stims still no side effects not even any burning sensation after injecting so thats good, thursday cant come soon enough when i find out how im getting on and when ER will be. :kiss:

Lilly how you getting on with your stims? xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats sunshine!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck to you all that are stimming! :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Sunshine! What wonderful news and a wonderful story to go with it! I am so happy for you!

AFM, Sort of freaking out right now. I have completed day2 of stims and when I went to the bathroom this morning I wiped brown discharge/cm??? I have my e2 bloodwork to take at the clinic in an hour but I have no nurses or doctors to discuss this with. Have any of you had this?


----------



## greeneyes0279

LillyLove said:


> Sunshine! What wonderful news and a wonderful story to go with it! I am so happy for you!
> 
> AFM, Sort of freaking out right now. I have completed day2 of stims and when I went to the bathroom this morning I wiped brown discharge/cm??? I have my e2 bloodwork to take at the clinic in an hour but I have no nurses or doctors to discuss this with. Have any of you had this?

I started my cycle on day 1 or 2 of Stimms. It's normal. I freaked out in my 1st IVF. They never told me I would be getting another cycle. It was light though. It came like 3 or 4 days after I stopped my birth control.


----------



## LillyLove

The thing is I already had my cycle. It ended a couple days ago. I am on cd 8.


----------



## greeneyes0279

LillyLove said:


> The thing is I already had my cycle. It ended a couple days ago. I am on cd 8.

Hopefully it's just still reminents of your cycle. With this IVF cycle I spotted for days. So there isn't a nurse on call you could speak to?


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry lilly I can't give you any advice but keeping my fx'd for you and sure everything will be fine. Keep us informed xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lilly the stims can make you spot/make cycle seem longer.


----------



## Snowbunny

Lily - I'm not sure if this helps but I spotted for days while on stims.


----------



## tlm

Lilly, I would call your doctor and ask! I think like pp have said though, it's pretty normal!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

:hugs: THANKS LADIES. I just got a call from the clinic and they said my e2 levels are right where they need to be so not to worry about it! We are to keep the same dosage with all the meds. This process is so nerve racking!


----------



## Snowbunny

LillyLove said:


> :hugs: THANKS LADIES. I just got a call from the clinic and they said my e2 levels are right where they need to be so not to worry about it! We are to keep the same dosage with all the meds. This process is so nerve racking!

:hug: I agree 100%. I'm glad your clinic called and eased your mind.


----------



## greeneyes0279

LillyLove said:


> :hugs: THANKS LADIES. I just got a call from the clinic and they said my e2 levels are right where they need to be so not to worry about it! We are to keep the same dosage with all the meds. This process is so nerve racking!

It is totally nerve racking! Glad all is well!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you for all the positive vibes :thumbup: 

Sandy, that's great that you're not having any side effects. Will Thursday be the last day of stims? 

Lilly, I remember the doc told me that after bcp that my period would come back. It could either be light or a little heavy. I'm not sure how long it lasted by not really that long. Glad your levels came back good.

How is everyone else? Good luck with stimming! Is anyone almost up to ER.


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - I spotted till after 3 days of stims. 

I had my second checkin this morning and got called back saying I need to start cetrotide tomorrow so jot sure what that means but hopefully good things!


----------



## Sunshine15

Watching 'What to expect when you're expecting' with DH. Have any of you ladies watched it?

diliapickle, fx that it's all good. How are you doing with your stims?


----------



## greeneyes0279

I watched it Friday night. Dh don't watch chick flicks as he calls them, lol.


----------



## Snowbunny

How was the movie?


----------



## diliapickle

I've been waiting to watch it until after bfp! 

Stims are going good but not excited to add a third shot tomorrow! Just keep reminding myself it will all be worth it when I see that bfp :)


----------



## LillyLove

I've been waiting to watch until after bfp as well. I think it will be more fun that way!


----------



## Snowbunny

Dilia - the third shot will be a breeze. Just think, you are already 2/3s of the way there.

I'm waiting to get a bfp before I watch it as well. 

I'm heading in for my retrieval tomorrow and I'm freaking out.


----------



## LillyLove

Oh Snowbunny - YOU WILL DO GREAT. I just have a really good feeling for you!:dust::dust: Get lots of rest tonight:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Snowbunny said:


> Dilia - the third shot will be a breeze. Just think, you are already 2/3s of the way there.
> 
> I'm waiting to get a bfp before I watch it as well.
> 
> I'm heading in for my retrieval tomorrow and I'm freaking out.

It's not bad at all. It will be over before you know it. I remember going in the or and then waking up in recovery.


----------



## tlm

Snowbunny- you will do great!! And then dh will wait on you hand and foot! :) We will be thinking of you tomorrow!!


----------



## tlm

Girls - I know the role call needs to be updated with information, I am planning in doing it tomorrow morning!


----------



## diliapickle

Snow - you will do great tomorrow! Good luck! Will send good thoughts your way tomorrow :)


----------



## Sandy83

Snowbunny - Good luck for today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LillyLove

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Sunshine15 said:


> Thank you for all the positive vibes :thumbup:
> 
> Sandy, that's great that you're not having any side effects. Will Thursday be the last day of stims?
> 
> Lilly, I remember the doc told me that after bcp that my period would come back. It could either be light or a little heavy. I'm not sure how long it lasted by not really that long. Glad your levels came back good.
> 
> How is everyone else? Good luck with stimming! Is anyone almost up to ER.

No thursday is just a scan to make sure injections are working, they want me on stims for 10 to 12 days so sometime next week hopefully to stop stims and have ER. Thats feels really weird to be saying i will have ER next week :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Lilly - How you getting on anymore signs of spotting? xx


----------



## LillyLove

I know how you feel Sandy - it is weird to think I could be having ER by Sunday!

edit- no spotting today Sandy, thanks! How are you feeling on your stim?


----------



## Sandy83

Glad to hear spotting has stopped!!!

Im doing ok day 4 now and looking good no side effects apart from feeling bloated on an evening and a few tingles thats it. How about you any side effects? xx


----------



## LillyLove

I feel GREAT compared to how I felt while downregging on Lupron. Like you, mostly tingling at night in my ovaries, al little achy on each side. I will take that as a good sign that it is working. I take my 4th round of stims tonight. It is really unbelievable we are almost there!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah im taking it as a good sign as well. :thumbup:

Yeah not long to go now. :happydance: Im back on thursday for scan, when is your next appt?


----------



## LillyLove

Next appt is tomorrow morning (day 5 stims). They have me coming in every other day from now on for bloodwork and u/s. They are very concerned about ohss with their patients so they are extra careful. I am glad I get so many appointments, because I love getting as much info as possible about what's happening! GL on Thursday! Can't wait to compare notes and numbers :)


----------



## Sandy83

God i wish i got that many appt's think its just how the NHS works. Good luck for tomorrow:kiss:

Any advice ladies of what information i should be finding out on thursday and what questions i should be asking? I will be on day 7 of stims :shrug:


----------



## LillyLove

I would ask:
1- how many follicles in your Right ovary, how many in your Left
2- what are their measurements. 
3- what is your e2 (etradiol) level.

Finally ask them if you are where you should be, for day 7. Are your responding well, and how many eggs they expect to get :)

Then if you are like me you will go home with the information and Google the heck out of it:haha:


----------



## Sunshine15

Snowbunny, good luck! It will be over before you know it! 

Sandy, at first those 10-12 days of stim feel like an eternity. I remember the first day that I didn't have to stim I felt like I was forgetting something. Yay for ER next week! 

Lily, glad the spotting has stopped :) It's great that they setup so may appts. My doc had me in everyday towards the end of my stims. I thought it was so they could make extra money but after hear about different OHS I'm glad they keep a close eye on us.

I'm excited for you girls! :dust:

tlm, how are you feeling? Has it set in yet?

So DH & I laughed & even cried when we watched 'what to expect when your expecting' I also didn't want to watch it till we got BFP. I'm at the docs office right now waiting to get BW. Hope my levels are where they need to be. My next app is on the 27th for a sono!


----------



## LillyLove

oooooh exciting Sunshine about the sono! GL with your bloodwork!


----------



## Sandy83

Sunshine15 said:


> Snowbunny, good luck! It will be over before you know it!
> 
> Sandy, at first those 10-12 days of stim feel like an eternity. I remember the first day that I didn't have to stim I felt like I was forgetting something. Yay for ER next week!
> 
> Lily, glad the spotting has stopped :) It's great that they setup so may appts. My doc had me in everyday towards the end of my stims. I thought it was so they could make extra money but after hear about different OHS I'm glad they keep a close eye on us.
> 
> I'm excited for you girls! :dust:
> 
> tlm, how are you feeling? Has it set in yet?
> 
> So DH & I laughed & even cried when we watched 'what to expect when your expecting' I also didn't want to watch it till we got BFP. I'm at the docs office right now waiting to get BW. Hope my levels are where they need to be. My next app is on the 27th for a sono!

Has it sunk in yet that you are actually pregnant?????? Good luck with your BW today im sure everything will be fine. Cant wait to hear about your sono on 27th :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

LillyLove said:


> I would ask:
> 1- how many follicles in your Right ovary, how many in your Left
> 2- what are their measurements.
> 3- what is your e2 (etradiol) level.
> 
> Finally ask them if you are where you should be, for day 7. Are your responding well, and how many eggs they expect to get :)
> 
> Then if you are like me you will go home with the information and Google the heck out of it:haha:

Thanks for this just with only having this appt want to make sure im asking all the right questions as dont want to get home and think crap i should have asked that!!!!!! :shrug:

I know what you mean about looking things up on google i do it all the time, it is good to know ive got you ladies who are going through the same thing to ask and reassure me :kiss:


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - So excited for you! I am sure your BW will be great! :) 

Sandy & Lilly - I am right there with you, I am on day 6 of stims! And Lilly I am planning to take those questions you said with me tomorrow and not leave till I have an answer :)


----------



## MoBaby

2 blasts transferred!! Yay!! Waiting for frostie report :) hoping for 2. We have 5 morulas still looking good.


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Mobaby!! That is awesome!! :)


----------



## t84

Congrats Mobaby!


----------



## tlm

Congrats MoBaby! Did your dr say to bed rest and for how long?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats Mobaby! FX'd for a BFP for you! Sounds like you'll have some frosties!


----------



## greeneyes0279

tlm said:


> Congrats MoBaby! Did your dr say to bed rest and for how long?

How are you!


----------



## tlm

I am doing well! Looking forward to my dr appt on Thursday! From what I have researched we should see the gestational sac and that's about it! I am exhausted!!! Literally can't do much without needing to sit down and rest for a while! 

I told my mom on Friday and dh told his parents yesterday. They are all over the moon! I will be telling my dad the next time we go up to Phoenix and see my parents. The only reason I told my mom is that she has been pestering me about not having grandchildren yet and I broke down and told her what we were going through about 8 weeks ago. (dh is so private and disnt want anyone to know what was going on!) So I have kept her up to date with the ivf process. 

I have been having very mild cramping on and off since getting the news, but I guess that's normal. No spotting, although because of my pre AF spotting for the last two years I have to check the tp EVERY time I pee now (which is a lot more!).


----------



## greeneyes0279

tlm said:


> I am doing well! Looking forward to my dr appt on Thursday! From what I have researched we should see the gestational sac and that's about it! I am exhausted!!! Literally can't do much without needing to sit down and rest for a while!
> 
> I told my mom on Friday and dh told his parents yesterday. They are all over the moon! I will be telling my dad the next time we go up to Phoenix and see my parents. The only reason I told my mom is that she has been pestering me about not having grandchildren yet and I broke down and told her what we were going through about 8 weeks ago. (dh is so private and disnt want anyone to know what was going on!) So I have kept her up to date with the ivf process.
> 
> I have been having very mild cramping on and off since getting the news, but I guess that's normal. No spotting, although because of my pre AF spotting for the last two years I have to check the tp EVERY time I pee now (which is a lot more!).


My u/s is he 28th. I can't wait. My family knows and 1 friend but none of dh's family or friends know. Not till 2nd tri. My family knows we been trying for a long time and knew we were doing IVF again. 

I'm cramping too. I'm exhausted and short of breath. I check every time I potty too espescially since these cramps feel like af cramps.


----------



## tlm

I have had the shortness of breath too on and off, not too much today. I think that's normal too, right?


----------



## greeneyes0279

tlm said:


> I have had the shortness of breath too on and off, not too much today. I think that's normal too, right?

Yes.


----------



## LillyLove

Mobaby that rocks! You are officially PUPO!:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine15

Sandy, it's sarting to sink in....I think after the sonogram it really will sink in :)

Mobaby, that great! Did they give you a test date? 

greeneyes & tlm, glad to know the exhaustion & shortness of breath is normal


----------



## MoBaby

Sept26 is otd


----------



## MoBaby

Tlm I wonder if you have more than 1 :) your beta was great!


----------



## tlm

I asked the MA the same thing MoBaby! She said it was high but we will have to wait and see. I guess Thursday's number will give us more info too!


----------



## LillyLove

:oneofeach:I predict twinnies for tlm.


----------



## SunUp

Was anyone else tired a lot BEFORE ER? I just feel bloated and I get worn out quickly! Hoping this is sort of normal...

I think tlm might have twins too! Super high first beta!


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby - congrats on being pupo!

HEY EOE - good luck with stims and monitoring. 

AFM - Egg retrieval is done. They retrieved 12 which isn't as many as I wanted, but they said their goal is 8-12 so they are happy. I have bad veins so the iv took multiple attempts. Although I was awake during the procedure, it is quite a blur. My DH was awesome and supportive making me laugh during the procedure. Now he's making me dinner. 

Thanks to everyone for all your positive thoughts. Hopefully the embabies are growing away!


----------



## Snowbunny

Ooh - I missed the guessing game. TLM I really think twins too. That beta is high!


----------



## tlm

Snowbunny said:


> MoBaby - congrats on being pupo!
> 
> HEY EOE - good luck with stims and monitoring.
> 
> AFM - Egg retrieval is done. They retrieved 12 which isn't as many as I wanted, but they said their goal is 8-12 so they are happy. I have bad veins so the iv took multiple attempts. Although I was awake during the procedure, it is quite a blur. My DH was awesome and supportive making me laugh during the procedure. Now he's making me dinner.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your positive thoughts. Hopefully the embabies are growing away!


Yay! 12 is great!! Sounds like you are in good hands! Glad dh is pampering you!! Enjoy it!

I have horrible veins too and the nurse who did my iv has been doing this for 20 years and had to try 3 times! The first location was my right hand and she got it all ready and put the anesthesia in and I wasn't getting too groggy, she looked down at my hand and I had a big lump under my skin because the needle cam out of my vein and the medicine was just sitting under my skin! I think the last place she got it in was my left arm where they draw blood from and she actually had to rest the needle on some cotton to get it to stay in! Such a pain! I have read no coffee and drinking lots of water beforehand helps! But of course ER that's not really an option... Lol!!


----------



## tlm

LillyLove said:


> :oneofeach:I predict twinnies for tlm.

I did some research on hcg numbers, it seems it can go both ways! I have seen some wi really low numbers who have twins and some with really high numbers have singles! Not sure when we will find out!? I don't know if we would see two gestational sacs this week!?


----------



## Sandy83

MoBaby said:


> 2 blasts transferred!! Yay!! Waiting for frostie report :) hoping for 2. We have 5 morulas still looking good.

Thats great news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Snowbunny said:


> MoBaby - congrats on being pupo!
> 
> HEY EOE - good luck with stims and monitoring.
> 
> AFM - Egg retrieval is done. They retrieved 12 which isn't as many as I wanted, but they said their goal is 8-12 so they are happy. I have bad veins so the iv took multiple attempts. Although I was awake during the procedure, it is quite a blur. My DH was awesome and supportive making me laugh during the procedure. Now he's making me dinner.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your positive thoughts. Hopefully the embabies are growing away!

Thats great have 12 eggs at ER, glad DH is supportive and looking after you. Cant wait to see how many fertilise and whether you have a 3 or 5 DT its all exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

I've had 4 days of stims and I am really "feeling" my ovaries today. And by feeling I mean crampy! I have a clinic appointment this morning and hoping to see some follies. Wish me luck :)


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck Lilly look forward to seeing your post later with the number of follies xx


----------



## tlm

Good luck Lilly!! I didn't feel anything until the end, hope you have lots of follicles!!


----------



## LillyLove

Eeek! Just got back from appointment and after 4 days of stimming:
Left ovary- 14mm, 13mm, 13mm, 10mm (5 follicles @10mm)
Right ovary- 13mm, 11mm, 10mm (4 follicles @10mm)

They said they didn't expect to see anything this early and that I am responding well. They expect the 10's to catch up and maybe even more to pop up.[-o&lt;[-o&lt; They had me cancel my appointment for tomorrow and come back Thursday. They will call me with my e2 level later. :flower:

Hope everyone has a great day and keeps comfortable!


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great new Lilly, some excellent numbers there you really have responded well. Im all excited for you!!!!!

Do they expect you to have your EC by the weekend? xx


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy83 said:


> Thats great new Lilly, some excellent numbers there you really have responded well. Im all excited for you!!!!!
> 
> Do they expect you to have your EC by the weekend? xx

They said they would see how I am progressing on Thursday. Maybe they will decide then?:shrug: We shall see! Don't you have an appointment on Thursday as well? FX'd!:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Yes my appt is on thursday at 8:30am not long now!!!! We can compare on thursday i hope i get good news like you xx


----------



## Snowbunny

Lilly - that's awesome! Great report.

Sandy - good luck Thursday, I'm sure everything will be great.

Hey EOE!

AFM - 11 of the 12 retrieved were mature and 10 have fertilized. I'll get another call tomorrow with another update.[-o&lt;


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - those are great numbers! :)

Sandy- good luck Thursday! I am sure you will see lots of follies :) 

Snow - that is awesome! Congrats on 10 fertilized! Woo hoo! 

AFM - just got back from doctor and looks like I have about 15 follies from 15-11mm so they doing well! Still on track for ER on Sunday! Next appointment is Thursday at 830!


----------



## Sandy83

Snow thats great news! 

Dilia sound like everything is on track for you

Thursday is going to be a very busy day for this thread can't wait for everyones update. It's all exciting xx


----------



## MoBaby

4 frosties!!!! We have 4 frosties!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby - that's awesome!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Mobaby!

Dilia those are AWESOME numbers! Are you on day 7 of stimming tonight?

Snow- way to go on fertilization! 

Everything is really starting to speed up on this thread! SO excited for everyone.


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news mo baby xx


----------



## Sunshine15

Mobaby, congrats on 4 :cold:! That's great! 

Snowbunny, how you feeling? 10 fertilized?!? Wow that's great! 

Diliapickle, 15 is great wow ER on Sunday yay! 

Lilly & Sandy, hope you get good news on Thursday & ER will be soon

You girls are doing great :) :thumbup:

tlm, I was looking into HCG #s too but you're right it can go either way. Some girls have really low #s. it's crazy how much they can vary. Are you having a sono on Thursday? Are you exhausted? Or feel shortness of breath? I feel so tired...like I could sleep the whole day. Especially when it's raining.


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks, Sunshine. Surprisingly I feel great. A little bloated, but not too bad. I'm actually starting to get bored already...lol. I started watching True Blood and I love it, so that's keeping me occupied ;) I think I'm going to go shopping tomorrow if I get a good call. I am needing some new Hunter rain boots.


----------



## tlm

Sunshine15 said:


> tlm, I was looking into HCG #s too but you're right it can go either way. Some girls have really low #s. it's crazy how much they can vary. Are you having a sono on Thursday? Are you exhausted? Or feel shortness of breath? I feel so tired...like I could sleep the whole day. Especially when it's raining.

Yep, will have u/s on Thursday and bw to check my hcg (I think) and progesterone! And yes I am exhausted! Have been napping every afternoon for about a week. Mornings are better right now. I have something similar to shortness of breath, I feel like I have spent all day at a water park, if that makes sense!? I also have had some cramps but those have gotten better. I have peed on every test I have and am considering getting more! Lol!! I also am peeing a lot and I have an obsession with checking the tp all the time because of the spotting I have had in the past, nothing yet though - thank GOD!! Oh and I have some watery cm which again makes methink that I am spotting so I have to check it all the time even when I don't have to pee! I am crazy!!!

How do you feel? I was reading on when ms starts and it seems like around 6 weeks!!


----------



## tlm

diliapickle said:


> Lilly - those are great numbers! :)
> 
> Sandy- good luck Thursday! I am sure you will see lots of follies :)
> 
> Snow - that is awesome! Congrats on 10 fertilized! Woo hoo!
> 
> AFM - just got back from doctor and looks like I have about 15 follies from 15-11mm so they doing well! Still on track for ER on Sunday! Next appointment is Thursday at 830!

Wow Dilia, that sounds great!! Are you uncomfortable? I always found after my u/s I was very tender for the rest of the day and I only had 9 follicles. So I can only imagine!


----------



## tlm

Lilly!! Those are awesome counts! Sounds like you are progressing quickly! Hope Thursday they are bigger and you are ready to trigger by weekend!! Fx!

Sandy, can't wait to hear how you are doing in Thursday!!

Looks like Thursday is going to be a big day for a lot of you girls!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

LillyLove said:


> Congrats Mobaby!
> 
> Dilia those are AWESOME numbers! Are you on day 7 of stimming tonight?
> 
> Snow- way to go on fertilization!
> 
> Everything is really starting to speed up on this thread! SO excited for everyone.

Yup, I am on day 7 of stims! Did my menopur this morning before appointment and will do gonal f and cetrotide tonight!



tlm said:


> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Wow Dilia, that sounds great!! Are you uncomfortable? I always found after my u/s I was very tender for the rest of the day and I only had 9 follicles. So I can only imagine!
> 
> I am very tender right now! first time I have felt this way so I am taking it as a good sign! :)
> 
> 
> :dust: to all!! Things really are picking up and it is so exciting! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## SunUp

So, looks like I will trigger tomorrow or Thursday! I am getting excited!!


----------



## tlm

Yay Sunup!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Yay SunUp - another one! Woo Hoo!


----------



## LillyLove

Go SunUP!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Yay Sun up! Good luck!! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck Sun up! xx


----------



## Sunshine15

Yay Sunup!


----------



## Phantom710

Flying out tomorrow for a transfer on Friday!!!! Will update Saturday how everything went xx Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Phantom! Friday you will be PUPO!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck phantom hope everything goes well xx


----------



## tlm

Good luck Phantom!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes, I am sure you will do great!! Will the intended parents be there? 

Just watching the Today show and they had on Guilianna Rancic. I started tearing up at her story!! Thank god there are people like you to give those hope and fulfill their dream of having a child! You are giving those parents a wonderful gift!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

^^^^ what tlm said!


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck Phantom!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks everyone! The IPs are not going to be able to make it, as he is busy with work all that week. They offered to reschedule, but I said it was okay. Silly for them to fly out there for a 15 minute procedure. :)

We are thawing two embies, and hopefully transferring two, but I know they will be just as happy with one healthy one as well :)


----------



## LillyLove

Hope everyone has an AWESOME appointment tomorrow. YAY for Lucky Thursday! Can't wait to hear all of your updates. 

My appt is at 10am CST - and I go to work right after but I will try and update as soon as I can. :dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

good luck to everyone who has appt today. Im just siting in the cafe next to my clinic nervously waiting for my appt as was a little early. Will update when I get to work xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well im back from my appt. Everything seems on schedule and should get a phone call between 2 & 4pm today to advise when final scan and EC will be. Nurse thinks everything should go as per schedule so that should be scan on tuesday and EC thursday FX'd

As for Follies i had 9 on the left and 13 on the right so total of 22. There was 3 @ 6mm, 14 @ 7-10mm and 5 @ 11-13mm. Not really sure whether that is good or bad but nurse seemed happy and got another 6 days of stims so should grow in that time. Any Advice from you ladies would help. Cant wait to see everyone's post today for updates. Sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## surrender

Sandy83 said:


> Snowbunny said:
> 
> 
> MoBaby - congrats on being pupo!
> 
> HEY EOE - good luck with stims and monitoring.
> 
> AFM - Egg retrieval is done. They retrieved 12 which isn't as many as I wanted, but they said their goal is 8-12 so they are happy. I have bad veins so the iv took multiple attempts. Although I was awake during the procedure, it is quite a blur. My DH was awesome and supportive making me laugh during the procedure. Now he's making me dinner.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your positive thoughts. Hopefully the embabies are growing away!
> 
> Thats great have 12 eggs at ER, glad DH is supportive and looking after you. Cant wait to see how many fertilise and whether you have a 3 or 5 DT its all exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thats really good from what I know. congrats on your 12 eggs:thumbup: best of luck and :dust::dust:


----------



## surrender

Hi all,

I haven't been on this thread for a week and boy has it grown. Today is day 4 of stimm for me and I got a scan this morning. I have 5 or 6 follicles in the left Ovary and 6-7 on the right out of which 2 are 10mm the rest are under 10mm. I don't know if this is good or not, I am due for another scan on Sunday. Very excited and nervous. I guess only time will tell.:coffee:

Wishing everyone a successful cycle and :dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

That sounds good to me, but then again ive just had my scan today and wasnt sure what my results meant so might not be the best to advise :dohh:

How you getting on with the Stims any side effects? xx


----------



## MoBaby

surrender that sounds excellent!! GL


----------



## LillyLove

GL Surrender!

MoBaby, when will you start to test?

Sandy, I have always been told "slow and steady wins the race" when it comes to ivf! You have 22 follies and they are all growing together! You may have to stim longer than me but your eggs will be nice and ripe after the next 6 days! Congratulations!!! Great news!:hugs:

tbh I am a little worried about the quality of mine since they are growing so fast. You are in great shape, girl!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Lilly!

Im sure you have nothing to worry about, as ive learnt everyone is different when it comes to IVF and obviously your body just reacts a lot better to the meds. 

Looking forward to your update to see how much they have grown and when you will be getting EC yay!!!!! xx


----------



## MoBaby

Lilly: I started to test trigger out the morning of transfer.... I checked yesterday am and the test was nearly negative but then had a much darker line in the PM... I tested this am b/c that has to be the trigger still and the line is still there about the same as last night (9.5 days post trigger)... I'm using cheapies and plan on using FRER either tomorrow (4dp5dt) or saturday.. I have a digi to use Sunday :) I hope the lines stay though!! I dont remember when I tested positive last cycle.. I think it was 4dp5dt.. I had taken just one $$test to see if trigger was gone 3.5dpt and it was neg. 

I dont have any symptoms except a headache since the transfer... wont go away!! My bbs are sore but have been that way since the end of stims... slight stomach cramps here and there, nothing exciting. I am hopeful this has worked though as the blasts were amazing and we got frosties and everything was perfect :) Im staying positive!!

sandy your scan sounds perfect!! after 8 days of stims for me I only had 5 over 10 mm and the other 18 under 10... then day 10 BAM! everything was over 10mm and was growing together... i triggered on day 11 :)


----------



## Sandy83

Keeping my FX'd for you Mo Baby, when is your Beta? xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy83 said:


> Keeping my FX'd for you Mo Baby, when is your Beta? xx

in 6 days!!! I go back to work monday so that will distract me some!! right now im at home alone with no distraction!! my clinic makes you do modified bed rest for 3 days so monday tues and yesterday i was basically in bed all day doing a craft watching tv, going insane! today i think i will meet a friend for lunch and walk around the shopping area. this wait is torture!! more so than natural tww b/c you know a fertilized egg was put in there!! come on next wednesday.


----------



## LillyLove

I'm so excited to hear the official good news from you MoBaby! So far, I have the same POAS plan as you been doing :)


----------



## Sandy83

MoBaby said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my FX'd for you Mo Baby, when is your Beta? xx
> 
> in 6 days!!! I go back to work monday so that will distract me some!! right now im at home alone with no distraction!! my clinic makes you do modified bed rest for 3 days so monday tues and yesterday i was basically in bed all day doing a craft watching tv, going insane! today i think i will meet a friend for lunch and walk around the shopping area. this wait is torture!! more so than natural tww b/c you know a fertilized egg was put in there!! come on next wednesday.Click to expand...

Thats is definitely one part im not looking forward to! Going out for lunch and looking round the shops sounds like a very good idea, stop you from going crazy!!!:wacko: Hopefully once you are back at work Wednesday will come in no time :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

LillyLove said:


> I'm so excited to hear the official good news from you MoBaby! So far, I have the same POAS plan as you been doing :)

My plan is to try and hold out POAS for the 2ww, whether that happens is another thing!


----------



## MoBaby

I wish I had that will power!!! LOL... I want to POAS everytime I pee! No way I could hold out.


----------



## Sandy83

Just had a call from the clinic, im in on tuesday for final scan and informed when to do trigger then in on Thursday for EC 

Seems so scary thats its actually confirmed now but exciting that things are moving :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snowbunny

Sandy & Surrender - it sounds like everything is moving along nicely for you both.

MoBaby - I can't remember, does your clinic do a beta? 

Lilly - don't worry, I forget who mentioned it, but we are all different and thus have different responses to stimming etc.

AFM - I had my blast vs. day 3 conversation this morning and they reviewed my embryos. I had 7 (3 very good, 3 good, and one that is not good). They recommended that I proceed with day 3 because the risk/gain of pushing to day 5 with only 6 wasn't really worth it. So, we transferred two 8 cell grade 4a embies at 10AM. I am now officially PUPO! I am scared to death, but excited.


----------



## SunUp

Yay Snow!! Baby dust~!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay snowbunny!!

Yes, I do a beta on 9/26....6 more days!


----------



## Snowbunny

Omg...6 days...sooo close now!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay snow xx


----------



## SunUp

Trigger TONIGHT!!! ER is SATURDAY!! Yayyyy!! Tues/Thurs ET!! WooHoo


----------



## Sandy83

SunUp said:


> Trigger TO news. NextNIGHT!!! ER is SATURDAY!! Yayyyy!! Tues/Thurs ET!! WooHoo

Thats great news. Next week is going to be a busy week again xx


----------



## tlm

Hello ladies!! Lots of new developments today!! I will try to cover everyone, sorry to kiss anyone!!

Sandy - Wow, 22 follies is awesome!! We onky had 9!! You should have plenty at ER and hopefully some left over to freeze! Fx!!

Surrender - Welcome back!! Your numbers sound good for day 4 of stims!!

MoBaby - The waiting is killer this time around, there is so much more at stake!! Once you can get up and moving time will go faster! I remember the first 24 hours after ER were torture waiting for fertilization report and then after ET was bad because I layed around for 5 days. Not strict bed rest but basically didn't do a while lot! It was Labor Day weekend too so dh was off work to keep me company and take care of me which was nice!!

Snowbunny - Yay for being PUPO!!! Now take it easy and let dh take care of you!! I did a 3dt and would up with my BFP!!! Fx for you!!!

Sunup - Good luck with trigger! Praying for lots of mature eggs at collection!!

Lilly - Did I miss your update?! How was your appt!?

AFM, had my first u/s at the doctor and there are 2 babies in my uterus!! Dh and I are estatic but its still too early to relax / celebrate just yet! The doctor said don't go out and buy two of everything! I will stay with my RE for the first trimester before being turned over to my OB.


----------



## Snowbunny

Tlm - :cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantbabysoon

tlm - Yay for joining the twins club!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Tlm congrats! :)
Did you have any symptoms during your wait?


----------



## LillyLove

Yay Sunup - good luck with trigger!

Tlm- Oh hunny I am over the moon for you and I guessed right!!!

AFM- Sorry for the late update. After a disappointing u/s I wanted to wait to hear from my nurse before posting. As of today (6 days stimming) we have 5/ 10mm follicles and 2/ 11mm follicles and 3/ 14.5mm follicles. I was pretty down because my clinic doesn't count the follicles that haven't reached 11 yet so really I only have 5 follicles so far that are growing eggs. Needless to say I expected way more and was pretty disappointed.

My nurse just called and said they are not raising the dosage on my meds because my e2 levels almost tripled from 2 days ago which they are very happy with. She said my number of follies can mean very good quality and that my other follicles may mature over the next couple days. 

I am going to keep the faith after hearing tlm's news. "It only takes one...or two" :hugs:


----------



## tlm

MoBaby - the symptoms I had in the tww were exhaustion, breast tenderness, shortness of breath, mild cramping, and achy legs. I attributed it ALL to the PIO and didn't test before beta, so I was pleasantly surprised (shocked) when it was positive! :)


----------



## tlm

Yes Lilly! I think in your case fewer means higher quality!!!! I am pulling for you hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Wow it has been a busy thread today! :) 

Lilly - It does only take one! So as you said keep the faith! Sounds like things are still going well but it is hard when you go in expecting one thing and hear another! 

tlm - CONGRATS! aww yay for twins! So happy for you! :) 

Snow - Yay for bring PUPO! :) I hope the TWW goes quickly for you and you see that BFP at the end of it! 

Sunup - Good luck with your trigger! So exciting you have ER soon!

Sorry if I missed anyone!! 

AFM - went in this morning expecting to be on track for Sunday and while I have 24 follicles (after cheating and looking at chart) they are 11-17 and they want to see them 21. So he said stimming for longer and maybe up to 14 days (I am on day 9)! ugh! And they scheduled me for Saturday appointment. So I was pretty bummed as I am ready for this show to get on the road but then I got a voice mail saying they got my results and I need to come in tomorrow at 10:45. They didn't say e2 levels or why just come in. So we shall see!


----------



## Sunshine15

Sandy, you have so many follies! Keep up the good work! Thursday will be here before you know it. 

Surrender, looks like you're also doing great with your stims! 

Lilly, not to worry I'm sure your doc will give you meds to slow down the larger ones so the little ones can catch up. That's what they did with mine. Stay positive the other ones will catch up.

Mobaby, Fx'd can't wait till you get bfp! 6 more days...hope they go by really fast 

Snowbunny, congrats on pupo. I remember just the other day you wrote that to me. It was the first time I had ever hear of it. :)

sunup, congrats sounds like you're moving right along! Enjoy Friday a whole day of no stims :) 

tlm, congrats 2 sacs! That's great out of 3 that you transferred 2 took! When's your next appt?

Diliapickle, GL not to worry...you'll be good & ready soon enough :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

tlm said:


> AFM, had my first u/s at the doctor and there are 2 babies in my uterus!! Dh and I are estatic but its still too early to relax / celebrate just yet! The doctor said don't go out and buy two of everything! I will stay with my RE for the first trimester before being turned over to my OB.

Wow thats great news im so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

LillyLove said:


> Yay Sunup - good luck with trigger!
> 
> Tlm- Oh hunny I am over the moon for you and I guessed right!!!
> 
> AFM- Sorry for the late update. After a disappointing u/s I wanted to wait to hear from my nurse before posting. As of today (6 days stimming) we have 5/ 10mm follicles and 2/ 11mm follicles and 3/ 14.5mm follicles. I was pretty down because my clinic doesn't count the follicles that haven't reached 11 yet so really I only have 5 follicles so far that are growing eggs. Needless to say I expected way more and was pretty disappointed.
> 
> My nurse just called and said they are not raising the dosage on my meds because my e2 levels almost tripled from 2 days ago which they are very happy with. She said my number of follies can mean very good quality and that my other follicles may mature over the next couple days.
> 
> I am going to keep the faith after hearing tlm's news. "It only takes one...or two" :hugs:

Stay positive Lilly as you say its quality not quanyity! :hugs: 

Did they say when they plan to do your EC? :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

SunUp said:


> Trigger TONIGHT!!! ER is SATURDAY!! Yayyyy!! Tues/Thurs ET!! WooHoo

Hope trigger went well last night and FX'd for Saturday :hugs:


----------



## surrender

Tlm and wantbabysoon; CONGRATS!!! TWINS!:happydance:

Tlm and sunshine15; thanks for your input my first time with IVF so it really helps to hear from you guys if this is going well or not.

Lily; It's all about the Quality so stay positive:hugs:

SUNUP; Hope it went well. All the best to you. hoping it is a :bfp: for you, God willing.

Snowbunny; Hoping for a :bfp: for you!! 

Dillapickle; A couple of more days seems like an eternity but keep the focus on the end result which is why we are doing all this.:baby: hang in there!:coffee:

I have a scan on Sunday, hoping for good news on the follicles growing etc.

Big warm hugs and lots of love to all, soooo grateful for you ladies, can't imagine going through this alone :hug::hug::dust::dust:


----------



## surrender

Sandy 22 follicles is awesome!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Surrender - Have they gave you an idea of when they will be looking at doing EC? xx


----------



## surrender

Sandy83 said:


> That sounds good to me, but then again ive just had my scan today and wasnt sure what my results meant so might not be the best to advise :dohh:
> 
> How you getting on with the Stims any side effects? xx

Hey Sandy thanks for your reply, I am totally calm with the stims it does make me tired and spacey, but other than that I'm doing really well. I thought I would be a hormonal bitch but so far it's the opposite, i am relaxed and happy.

They havent told me anything about EC yet.


----------



## surrender

Sandy83 said:


> Surrender - Have they gave you an idea of when they will be looking at doing EC? xx

Not yet Sandy how about you?


----------



## surrender

MoBaby said:


> yay snowbunny!!
> 
> Yes, I do a beta on 9/26....6 more days!


Good luck MoBaby!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Ive got my final scan on tuesday then ECon thursday, im sure you will be roughly the same time from your results xx


----------



## surrender

So excited for you!! Fx!! I am right behind you sista!


----------



## Sandy83

FX'd next week will be an exciting week as hopefully you and Lilly will be joining me with EC xx


----------



## surrender

Sandy do you think more follicles can grow or is this it for me?


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> Hello ladies!! Lots of new developments today!! I will try to cover everyone, sorry to kiss anyone!!
> 
> Sandy - Wow, 22 follies is awesome!! We onky had 9!! You should have plenty at ER and hopefully some left over to freeze! Fx!!
> 
> Surrender - Welcome back!! Your numbers sound good for day 4 of stims!!
> 
> MoBaby - The waiting is killer this time around, there is so much more at stake!! Once you can get up and moving time will go faster! I remember the first 24 hours after ER were torture waiting for fertilization report and then after ET was bad because I layed around for 5 days. Not strict bed rest but basically didn't do a while lot! It was Labor Day weekend too so dh was off work to keep me company and take care of me which was nice!!
> 
> Snowbunny - Yay for being PUPO!!! Now take it easy and let dh take care of you!! I did a 3dt and would up with my BFP!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Sunup - Good luck with trigger! Praying for lots of mature eggs at collection!!
> 
> Lilly - Did I miss your update?! How was your appt!?
> 
> AFM, had my first u/s at the doctor and there are 2 babies in my uterus!! Dh and I are estatic but its still too early to relax / celebrate just yet! The doctor said don't go out and buy two of everything! I will stay with my RE for the first trimester before being turned over to my OB.

Congrats tlm!!! x


----------



## Sandy83

From what someone told me on another thread they grow 1-3mm everyday so i think we have more than enough time for them to grow more xx


----------



## surrender

Sandy83 said:


> From what someone told me on another thread they grow 1-3mm everyday so i think we have more than enough time for them to grow more xx

I am wondering if new follicles can appear or what they see is it?


----------



## Sandy83

On that point im not too clued up on but from reading other peoples posts i think it might be possible especially with you only being on day 5 of stims. My clinic advised that they always try to keep patients on stims for 10-12 days to allow for all follies to grow. Hopefully someone will have a more scientific answer for you. xx


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Sandy- They didn't give me an EC date yet as they want to see what happens in the next few days. I've only stimmed for 7 days so I have some time left. I think what had me so confused is the fact that I responded so well so fast in the beginning I was expecting a lot more to have happened between day 4 and day 6. After speaking with the nurse I am satisfied with my e2 levels so we will just wait and see. Next appointment is Saturday morning at 7:45am.


----------



## Sandy83

LillyLove said:


> Hey Sandy- They didn't give me an EC date yet as they want to see what happens in the next few days. I've only stimmed for 7 days so I have some time left. I think what had me so confused is the fact that I responded so well so fast in the beginning I was expecting a lot more to have happened between day 4 and day 6. After speaking with the nurse I am satisfied with my e2 levels so we will just wait and see. Next appointment is Saturday morning at 7:45am.

I dont blame you getting confused :wacko: this whole process has us up and down all over the place. As you say you are only on day 7 so plenty of time left, as ive just said to surrender my clinic keeps you on stims for 10-12 days, keeping my FX'd for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## tlm

surrender said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> From what someone told me on another thread they grow 1-3mm everyday so i think we have more than enough time for them to grow more xx
> 
> I am wondering if new follicles can appear or what they see is it?Click to expand...

My doctor told me, what's there is there but I might have missed some because they are hidden.


----------



## Sandy83

You could be right as im just going off people's posts xx


----------



## surrender

tlm said:


> surrender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> From what someone told me on another thread they grow 1-3mm everyday so i think we have more than enough time for them to grow more xx
> 
> I am wondering if new follicles can appear or what they see is it?Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor told me, what's there is there but I might have missed some because they are hidden.Click to expand...

Thanks Tlm i guess there could be some tiny hidden ones that will get bigger and appear. More will be revealed on Sunday :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck to everyone with appointments this weekend!! :dust: 

I just got back from doctor and they said I will for sure by Sunday or Monday now and will let me know this afternoon for sure which day it is! Though I also found out I may not be able to do transfer :( as it looks like my progesterone is too high so they may just do retrieval and freeze all and do FET next month :(


----------



## tlm

Fx for you Dilia! I have never heard of progesterone being too high before! But I guess they know what they are doing. And hopefully in the future you won't have low progesterone issues! I hope everything goes well and ET will be able to happen this cycle'm


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks, tlm! I hadn't heard of it either - I was always concerned about the e2 levels I didn't realize progesterone came into play already!


----------



## MoBaby

i didnt even know they checked progesterone while stimming!!


----------



## Snowbunny

I didn't ask about e2 levels or progesterone...i figured they'd tell me if there was anything out of the ordinary - plus I'd just Google the heck out of it. I wouldn't even know what a good number looked like! 

Sometimes it amazes me the difference between clinics. For example, after my transfer the doctor told me to go live life normally...with the obvious exceptions of caffeine, alcohol,tobacco and heavy exercise. Then I hear other clinics suggest patients go on bed rest after transfer.:shrug:


----------



## diliapickle

Well just heard back from doctor - ER will be Monday and I have to freeze all because progesterone jumped to 2.3


----------



## SunUp

Snow- yeah, I had regular activity after IUI, but 24 hr bed rest after IVF. I was surprised at all the differences as well.

Dil - Yay about ER, hopefully there are a LOT to freeze! Sorry you have to wait longer though.

AFM -ER in the AM :)


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck, Sun up!!! :) :dust:


----------



## Brisvegas

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to the site and thought to finally say hello and join it! 

We're doing a FET on Monday so in two days time I'll be pupo again. This is our forth attempt for a family, we've had two failed fresh cycles and one failed FET so we're onto the next one and hoping it's our time now.

I live in Brisbane Australia, I'm 36, DH is 35. We're going down the IVF path thanks to my tubes being blocked. 

I wish you ladies lots of baby dust and many BFPs!

xox


----------



## surrender

Brisvegas welcome!! Hope this is the cycle for you guys where you get your little bundle of joy:baby:

Good luck sunup!!

dillapickle, hope they get a bunch of excellent eggs to freeze. waiting sucks!! Remember to keep the eye on the prize:baby: better late than never. Hang in there:hugs:

I took my first Cetrotide .25mg shot today. Did anyone else take this shot at day 6 of stims? Tomorrow I go for a scan, hopefully all is developing well.:dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## ald

Good morning, sorry I have been quiet for a while.

Today was day 20 of Stimms (I was a very slow responder) and I get to tack my hcg tonight, for ec on Monday morning. 
It feels like I have been on Stimms forever that it's weird to be moving on to the next stage but very exciting.


----------



## Snowbunny

Dilia - how ya doing?

Sunup- good luck today. Bcant wait for the report. 

Surrender - I didn't take cetrotide, but I know others have.

Ald - you are a trooper, 20 days! Good luck on Monday!

Brisvegas -. Welcome. I know you'll find their group really supportive.


----------



## LillyLove

Hi everyone!

Welcome Brisvagas! Best of luck that this is the cycle that sticks!

Wow Ald - Fx'd that all this time stimming will pay off!

Good luck today SunUp!

Hey Dilia..thinking about you. xx

AFM had my scan after 8 days of stimming - my follicle count is now up 8 from my 5 before!!! Happy about this new development! Hopefully they keep growing... I have my next appointment tomorrow morning but it looks like trigger will be Monday and EC will be Wednesday.


----------



## Snowbunny

Lilly - that's great news. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks snow...how are you feeling? Are you watching any good movies?


----------



## diliapickle

Brisvegas- welcome! :)

Surrender- I took cetrotide (had my last on last night!). It was my least favorite but I got used to it and once I started those I would give myself a cookie after! :Haha: 

Ald - wow 20 days! Glad you get to trigger tonight! Good luck Monday!

Lilly - yay for 8! That's awesome! 

Snow - hows it going? :)

I go to the doctors in a bit but they said yesterday I would trigger today with ET on Monday so hoping tears still the case cuz its getting uncomfortable! :) will find out more about the freeze all and what this really means for us.


----------



## Snowbunny

Lilly - I have been watching true blood and criminal minds...i realize they aren't comedies, but help pass the time.

Dilia - I'm good, just still really bloated. Not sure when that will go away. Especially considering I'm not exercising. Good luck today.


----------



## MoBaby

yay lilly!!

Ald: I could not afford to stim for 20 days!lol.. glad the end is near :) GL!
Dilia: Monday! YAY!
Surrender: I didnt have to take that med so not very familiar with it. Sorry!
How is everyone else?


----------



## LillyLove

Mobaby - are you testing today??? SO excited to hear your positive result!

Phantom - how are you feeling?


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby said:


> yay lilly!!
> 
> Ald: I could not afford to stim for 20 days!lol.. glad the end is near :) GL!
> Dilia: Monday! YAY!
> Surrender: I didnt have to take that med so not very familiar with it. Sorry!
> How is everyone else?

Omg...i didn't even think of the cost.


----------



## MoBaby

LillyLove said:


> Mobaby - are you testing today??? SO excited to hear your positive result!
> 
> Phantom - how are you feeling?

I did....

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/pBvsc.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kE4yA.png

I am whispering yay right now.... I am nervous.... I am hoping tomorrow's test brings me good news (and hopefully a pos digi!)...


----------



## LillyLove

That is amazing and wonderful!!!! Go mobaby!!!! Congrats!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby - that looks like a :bfp: to me!:happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

You're next Snow!


----------



## MoBaby

I hope its real!! Im kinda scared after last time but thats not going to happen again!! all you girls are next!eek!! :)


----------



## LillyLove

Nope not going to happen this time- this is it for you MoBaby!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby Congrats that is awesome! :) yay!


----------



## ald

Thank you all, we are in a very lucky position where we get this totally free so we haven't had to worry about cost just length of time.

Tonight when I went to the loo I had some bright red stringy blood in my cm, is this normal? I'm really not sure if I should be worried or not? 

Thank you x


----------



## ald

MoBaby said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby - are you testing today??? SO excited to hear your positive result!
> 
> Phantom - how are you feeling?
> 
> I did....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/pBvsc.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/kE4yA.png
> 
> I am whispering yay right now.... I am nervous.... I am hoping tomorrow's test brings me good news (and hopefully a pos digi!)...Click to expand...

Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## SunUp

Yay MO!!!!! This thread is so lucky!!

I got 27 eggs today!! Will get fertilization report tomorrow!


----------



## Snowbunny

Holy eggies! Sunshine your ovaries were full! Congratulations on a great retrieval. 

I'm getting a cold and I'm stressed that it might hurt my chances.


----------



## LillyLove

Wow SunUp- you are a regular egg factory!! That's amazing!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats sun up! :)

Lilly - sorry you aren't feeling well! Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Snowbunny said:


> Holy eggies! Sunshine your ovaries were full! Congratulations on a great retrieval.
> 
> I'm getting a cold and I'm stressed that it might hurt my chances.

I had a cold too and I'm preggo. Fx'd you get a BFP!


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks greeneyes! I have no idea where I picked it up. I am resting and hopefully it will be gone soon. Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## SunUp

Hope you feel better snow!


----------



## tlm

Congrats MoBaby!!! When do you go in for your first scan!?


----------



## SunUp

27 retr, 24 mature, 22 fertilized!!!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

22 that is amazing! Congrats! :)


----------



## LillyLove

Just got the call....we Trigger tonight! I am up to 10 mature follies, so we doubled in the last 2 days! Egg collection on Tuesday morning!:happydance:


----------



## tlm

Yay Lilly!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Lily!


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Mobaby? Is the line getting darker?:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

no. unchanged. very faint. very sad and depressed unfortunately. no symptoms either. sigh. this sucks.


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS. 

Hope you are all well, I'm back to laying in bed this evening, but I work tomorrow, so I'll see you then :)


----------



## LillyLove

It is still early Mo- let's not jump the gun yet. I know it is hard :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Great news Phantom!! Looking forward to your updates while in the tww!! I hope this takes! Wouldn't it be awesome if you had twins!? :)


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Had a lot to catch up on over the weekend. Sorry i havent posted been a hectic weekend for me. 

*Brisvegas* - Welcome :hi:

*Dillapickle and Ald* - Good Luck for ER today yay! :happydance:

*Mo Baby* - Congratulations on your faint BFP hope it continues and we get the officially :bfp: in a couple of days. :hugs:

*Sun up* - amazing numbers 22 fertilized wow! :happydance:

*Lilly* - Glad to here you have 10 Follies they and Good luck for Tuesday. :hugs:

*Phantom* - Glad to hear FET went well and hope you are putting your feet up and relaxing now :coffee:

Hope i havent missed anyone out who have had updates over the weekend. Hope everyone else is doing well. 

*AFM *- Not an exciting weekend had some intense cramping over the weekend but hope that s good sign that those follies are growing. Back tomorrow for final scan the ER on thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks all! I went back to work today, but am still on light duty for the next two weeks. Tomorrow was my first day to start POAS, so hoping maybe I'll see a line tomorrow :)

edit- tlm-- I would be SO excited if they both took!


----------



## SunUp

Hey all!! Some good news in here!!
Hope everyone that has ER today is doing well!!

My 22 Embies are STILL going strong... all 22 of them!! (22 is my favorite number of all time, always has been). Definitely will have a 5 day transfer, 9/27!! Which means I could start testing at home, 10/4~ish!

hugs and baby dust to all you ladies!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Yay sun up glad they are still going strong! :)

I just got back from ER and they got 41 eggs! They think only 20 will fertilize but will know for sure tomorrow! Off to sleep now :)


----------



## tlm

41!? Omg Dilia!!! Fx that most of them make it!!


----------



## LillyLove

OMG Dillia - how are you feeling? 41!!!!


----------



## SunUp

Dil that is a lot!! Cant wait to hear about fertilization!
yay!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

41 is an awesome number! Cant wait for the fert report update.


----------



## greeneyes0279

WOW! 41! FX'd for an awesome fertilization report.


----------



## Snowbunny

41...holy smokes! Awesome! 

Sunup - good embies go!

Hey EOE!


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! Lilly, I am feeling very sore and crampy! Anxious for report as doctor said he thinks we will only have 8 at end of this so we will see! 

Lilly - good luck with your ER tomorrow!


----------



## greeneyes0279

SunUp said:


> Hey all!! Some good news in here!!
> Hope everyone that has ER today is doing well!!
> 
> My 22 Embies are STILL going strong... all 22 of them!! (22 is my favorite number of all time, always has been). Definitely will have a 5 day transfer, 9/27!! Which means I could start testing at home, 10/4~ish!
> 
> hugs and baby dust to all you ladies!!!

That's awesome! FX'd for you!


----------



## LillyLove

Sunup- Congrats on fertilization! 

Dilia- Thank you so much...I'm suddenly very nervous. It is so crazy..you never know what to expect with this journey! From 41 to 8. From 5 follies to 18. It is such a rollercoaster.
FX'd for an amazing fertilization report.


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly you will be great! :)


----------



## Phantom710

Name: Phantom710, Michelle
Age: 22
Location:Utah (USA)
Known IF issues: ((Surrogate))
How long have you been ttc?: N/A
Other treatments you tried before ivf: N/a
Ivf cycle #: 1
Date you started medicine: 8/31/2012
Medication using: Estrace, Delestrogen, PIO, Endmetrin
Date of retrieval: n/a
# of eggs retrieved:n/a
Any frozen?: 6 little frozen embies
Using donor sperm / eggs?: Donor Eggs, Father's Sperm
Date of transfer: 9/21
# of embryos transferred: 2
Date of beta: 10/4,10/8,10/15
Will you be testing before & when: Yes, been poas since 1dp5dt, but will start "counting" it tomorrow (9/25/2012)

___________________________
"officially" poas a tomorrow morning, wish me luck. Update when I'm at work :)


----------



## ald

Good morning,
I had egg collection yesterday and got 11 eggs, will find out today how many we're mature enough and how many fertilised. I'm so so nervous x


----------



## Sandy83

Hi All

Sunup - Congratulations on still having 22 embies going strong! :happydance:

Dilia - 41 eggs is amazing looking forward to hearing your fetilization report. :hugs:

Ald - 11 eggs is great news looking forward to hearing your fert report too. :hugs:

Lilly - Good Luck for today with your ER :kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - Had final scan today and all is looking good, the scan showed 15 @ 16-18mm and 11 @ 12-15mm and 4 under 10mm (which wont be used) so 26 Follies looking good. Trigger tonight yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

About to head to the clinic for Egg Collection! Will update everyone when I return!:thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Good Luck Lilly xx


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck Lilly


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck Lilly!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck lilly! 

Sandy - yay for trigger tonight!

Ald - 11 is great! FX for great fert report!


----------



## Sandy83

Has anyone had OHSS not sure if im developing symptons as nurse said with having over 20 follies im at high risk of getting it but could all be in my head??????????


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sandy83 said:


> Has anyone had OHSS not sure if im developing symptons as nurse said with having over 20 follies im at high risk of getting it but could all be in my head??????????

I had it with both ivf's. It's rare to develop it before retrieval. You are def at high risk for developing it after retrieval and transfer. I'm eating a high protein diet and drinking powerade. Mine's is subsiding now after dealing with it for 2.5 weeks.


----------



## LillyLove

I'M BACK FROM EGG RETRIEVAL! WE GOT 13 MATURE EGGS!!!! I'm really happy about it :) We won't hear the fertilization report until Thursday....:coffee:

Sorry you are starting to get uncomfortable Sandy...you are almost there!


----------



## greeneyes0279

LillyLove said:


> I'M BACK FROM EGG RETRIEVAL! WE GOT 13 MATURE EGGS!!!! I'm really happy about it :) We won't hear the fertilization report until Thursday....:coffee:
> 
> Sorry you are starting to get uncomfortable Sandy...you are almost there!

That's great! Fx'd for a great fertilization report.


----------



## ald

That's fab Lilly, look forward to your next update.

Out of my 11 eggs I don't know how many we're mature but we have 5 fertilised. They will phone me Thursday with an update.

Is 5 ok for fertilisation report? I was hoping for more, what if they don't develop, so nervous.


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - Congrats on 13 mature that is awesome!! :)

Ald - 5 is still good! :) As many have said it only takes one!

AFM - I just heard and we have 18 fertilized out of the 41. They said they normally see a 80% fert rate when doing ICSI which mine all were but Dh sample was really bad so only 43%. The doc is now really worried about how many will make it to day 5 to freeze... but as I just told ald it only takes one... so praying!


----------



## Phantom710

:bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(


----------



## SunUp

I still have 22 going, will be having the transfer a little after noon on Thursday. Still pretty uncomfortable with the bloating but nothing I can't handle... just don't wear any tight clothes and am not doing too much activity. 

Here's to some more (HOPEFULLY LOTS OF) BFPs!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Phantom710 said:


> :bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(

How many days past transfer are you? When is your blood test?:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

LillyLove said:


> I'M BACK FROM EGG RETRIEVAL! WE GOT 13 MATURE EGGS!!!! I'm really happy about it :) We won't hear the fertilization report until Thursday....:coffee:
> 
> Sorry you are starting to get uncomfortable Sandy...you are almost there!

Thats great news lilly, cant wait to hear your fertility report tomorrow. :happydance:

Not feeling too good was really nausea's yesterday feeling better today drinking plenty of water going to try and eat something today :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy, I heard eating lots protein helps. Also, if you can drink Gatorade or Powerade or Pedialyte...not just plain water. I craved salt before my retrieval and I ate chicken every day. I am so sorry you are not feeling well. Did you ring your clinic and tell them your symptoms? When is your next appointment?

Ald- 5 fertilized! I know it is less then you wanted but they could be 5 strong good ones and all make it to blast. I have heard of this happening too many times to count! Fx'd for you sweetie. Will you be getting daily updates from the clinic?

SunUp- Stay comfortable and good luck on Thursday!

Tlm - How are you feeling? Has it sunk in you are having twins? How is DH?

Dilia- Hope you are feeling better.

Snow - Glad you are able to get back to your walks! 

Greeneyes - when is your next scan?

Sunshine - How are you?

Mobaby- Hope you are ok:hugs:

Brisvegas and Surrender - Where are we at with everything?

AFM....just looking forward to tomorrow for our fertilization report. I'm getting all misty-eyed thinking that our embies are sitting in an incubator developing as we speak. It is so cool!


----------



## Sandy83

I havent rang the clinic as they had pre warned me about what to expect and told me to keep hydrated. They said i should ring if i actually vomit but if its just a nausea feeling this is just a side effect. Ive been drinking plenty this morning and feeling better than yesterday. 

Ive got my ER tomorrow morning so not too worried as will speak to them tomorrow and they will be keeping a close eye on me. 

How you doing after ER? xx


----------



## LillyLove

Tomorrow!! I am so excited for you! Praying for lots of eggs for you! You will do great!

ER was a breeze...I don't even remember it. My anesthesiologist was hilarious and put me in a good mood before going under. I was crampy when I woke up, DH wheeled me out in a wheelchair to the car. But after laying down for a couple hours, having some breakfast, I felt loads better. I could have probably gone to work today but I told them I would be taking today off so I don't think one more day of taking it easy will hurt anything:winkwink:


----------



## Sandy83

Im off tomorrow and Friday then got the weekend so ive hit lucky with that so got 4 days of relaxing and putting my feet up. Probly go crazy! :wacko:

How long are you taking off for your ET? xx


----------



## LillyLove

I haven't decided yet. I was thinking 4 days including the day of transfer. I am expecting transfer day to be Sunday, so that would be only three days off work - M,T,W. They said you really only need 2 days off for bedrest but I think just being at home and taking it easy another 2 days is a good idea for me. My work already knows to expect me to be off during these times, I have not kept ivf a secret from the heads at my work or my manager. What about you?


----------



## Sandy83

Not sure how long to take off yet, but im the same work know about what im having done and have been great and allowing me to have as much time as i need. Think ill just see how it goes xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

LillyLove said:


> Greeneyes - when is your next scan?

It's on Friday morning.


----------



## tlm

I have horrible morning sickness, basically 24/7! No vomiting but just constant nausea. My doctor doesn't want to give me anything since its so early and I haven't thrown up. I am trying vitamin b6 and unisom at night. I tried the unisom last night and it worked really well, no nausea overnight and it didn't start until after I woke up today.

We saw the two heartbeats yesterday at my appt and everything looks good. Dh said now that we saw the heartbeats it's real! Lol!!

I am going to try to stay updated but I fee horrible and the computer seems to make the nausea worse. I will do my best!! Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!! 



I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

beta was 5. good luck ladies with your er, et and yay for the bfps! hope everyone else going through this gets a bfp! 

PS dont test early. I have done it the last 3 cycles and stress about it and still end up heartbroken even with positive test. I say test day before beta and thats it. Sigh. I am going to try to hold out with my FET on the testing.


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Phantom. You have made some couple so happy!

MoBaby- I'm so sorry. Thanks for the advice, as I was certainly going to test early but am now rethinking it.


----------



## SunUp

Yay Phantom, that is so AMAZING! :)


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Phantom! What a wonderful gift you are giving! :)

Mobaby - :hugs: 

tlm - Sorry about the ms! Yay for seeing the heartbeats how exciting! :thumbup:

Sandy - Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Wow - this thread moves so fast!

MoBaby - :hugs: I'm really sorry. I know there are no words to ease the pain.

Phantom - what you are doing is amazing. I'm sure the parents are going to be over the moon.

tlm - sorry you have morning sickness. Twins are exciting though. What will they be? :twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach:

Sandy/Lilly - take all the time you need. This process is stressful and we deserve a break.

I hope everyone else is doing well...I only went back 3 pages...hey to everyone I missed.


----------



## Sunshine15

Mo, :hugs: so sorry hun, good thing is you have :cold: waiting for you :) 

Sunup, good luck tomorrow with your transfer :dust:

Diliapickle, congrats on producing so many follies! That's great. 

Sandy, how you feeling? good luck tomorrow! 

Lily, congrats on 13! How are you feeling? 

adl, 5 is good, remember it only takes one. Thursday seems like a big day for updates :) 

Greeneyes, how far along will you be by Friday? How are you feeling? 

tlm, Yay that must have been great hearing two heartbeats! Congrats! Sorry you're nauseous....I can totally relate. 

Phantom, congrats! 

Afm, sorry I've disappeared a bit but between work, taking night classes & volunteering...I'm pretty beat by the time I get home. I'm happy to say that I'm nauseous, get short of breath & have crazy heartburn....all confirmation that I have a little bun in the oven :) today was our first US since finding out. We're still in shock because they found 2 sacs :) both perfectly implanted in my uterus. Our next check up is in a week. :cloud9:


----------



## SunUp

So excited that this thread has had such good success!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sunshine I will be between 6w and 6w3d. I'm starting to have nausea. It's not too bad yet though.


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Sunshine!:cloud9:


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats sunshine! That is so amazing!! :)


----------



## surrender

LillyLove said:


> Sandy, I heard eating lots protein helps. Also, if you can drink Gatorade or Powerade or Pedialyte...not just plain water. I craved salt before my retrieval and I ate chicken every day. I am so sorry you are not feeling well. Did you ring your clinic and tell them your symptoms? When is your next appointment?
> 
> Ald- 5 fertilized! I know it is less then you wanted but they could be 5 strong good ones and all make it to blast. I have heard of this happening too many times to count! Fx'd for you sweetie. Will you be getting daily updates from the clinic?
> 
> SunUp- Stay comfortable and good luck on Thursday!
> 
> Tlm - How are you feeling? Has it sunk in you are having twins? How is DH?
> 
> Dilia- Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Snow - Glad you are able to get back to your walks!
> 
> Greeneyes - when is your next scan?
> 
> Sunshine - How are you?
> 
> Mobaby- Hope you are ok:hugs:
> 
> Brisvegas and Surrender - Where are we at with everything?
> 
> AFM....just looking forward to tomorrow for our fertilization report. I'm getting all misty-eyed thinking that our embies are sitting in an incubator developing as we speak. It is so cool!

Thanks for checking up on me Lily. I took my trigger shot yesterday, my estradiol levels were 3700, which is high. The ER is tomorrow (Friday) morning and I just found out that the transfer will be in this cycle, God willing. I have about a dozen Follies, the doc says I should get 7 or 8 really good ones fingers xed!!! Wishing you all the best and sending you tons of love and:hug::dust:


----------



## surrender

Sunshine15 said:


> Mo, :hugs: so sorry hun, good thing is you have :cold: waiting for you :)
> 
> Sunup, good luck tomorrow with your transfer :dust:
> 
> Diliapickle, congrats on producing so many follies! That's great.
> 
> Sandy, how you feeling? good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Lily, congrats on 13! How are you feeling?
> 
> adl, 5 is good, remember it only takes one. Thursday seems like a big day for updates :)
> 
> Greeneyes, how far along will you be by Friday? How are you feeling?
> 
> tlm, Yay that must have been great hearing two heartbeats! Congrats! Sorry you're nauseous....I can totally relate.
> 
> Phantom, congrats!
> 
> Afm, sorry I've disappeared a bit but between work, taking night classes & volunteering...I'm pretty beat by the time I get home. I'm happy to say that I'm nauseous, get short of breath & have crazy heartburn....all confirmation that I have a little bun in the oven :) today was our first US since finding out. We're still in shock because they found 2 sacs :) both perfectly implanted in my uterus. Our next check up is in a week. :cloud9:

Congrats Sunshine!!! so happy for you!!! xoxo:hugs::baby::baby:


----------



## surrender

Tlm and Phantom congrats!!!

Tlm we would LOVE to have twins!! So excited for you!

Mobaby hangon this is far from over for you:hugs:

Sandy I was also feeling dizzy and nauseated and my tummy was get big with a lot of pressure, I drank a litre of gatorade, tons of water and ate a bowl of lentls and chicken with brown rice and within a couple of hours my the pressure got less and I started feeling a lot better and now I am ok! seems like we have our ER on the same day. Best of luck!! :hugs::thumbup::flower:

Sunup, good luck with your transfer!!!:dust::dust:

Dillapickle, great for all your follies! Good luck!!:happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone, love to all!! I am excited about the ER tomorrow and the doc had said there was a chance the transfer would be next cycle depending on my progestrone level. I just found out that the transfer is this cycle!! woohoo!! So excited!!:happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

:dust: Good luck on your retrieval today SANDY!!!:dust:


----------



## LillyLove

:dust:Good luck on your transfer today SUN UP! :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Mo baby - So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you

Sunup - Hope your transfer went well

Surrender - Hope ER went well

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM - ER went well today got a little disappointed as only got 14 eggs from collection and expected more from 26 follies. But 14 is a good number so happy. Will get fertilisation report tomorrow xx


----------



## LillyLove

Hey guys just got the call that out of 13 eggs, 10 fertilized and are going strong...so we are on for a 5day transfer on Sunday!

Sandy, so glad your retrieval went well....14 is a good amount. Quality not quantity!


----------



## tlm

Sandy - 14 is more than enough!! Can't wait for your fert report tomorrow!

Lilly - YAY for 10 embryos!!! 4 days until you are PUPO!!


----------



## SunUp

Just got back, had one grade A blast transferred!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlm

Yay sunup! When is OTD?


----------



## SunUp

October 8. Is that normal? How long after was yours? I had 5dt


----------



## tlm

That sounds about right, maybe a tad late. Mine was 13dp3dt.


----------



## SunUp

Yeah, I think my clinic just likes a little longer before beta. I think I will test the weekend before since I think it should show on HPT by then... but won't be testing before that.


----------



## Snowbunny

I was told to come back in 2 weeks...so 14dp3dt.

Sunup congrats on the transfer. 

Lilly awesome report...soon you'll be joining the 2ww.


----------



## diliapickle

Lilly - Congrats on 10!! That is awesome! :)

Sun Up - yay for being PUPO!! Hope the TTW goes quickly and you see a bfp at the end! :happydance:

Sandy - 14 is great! Hope you are feeling ok as I know you were concerned about OHSS! Make sure to have lots of Gatorade! :thumbup:

Surrender - Hope everything went well today!

AFM - I am just anxiously awaiting a call from the doctor to see how many embabies we still have and how they are progressing!


----------



## Phantom710

My first Beta will be 13dp5dt.


----------



## surrender

Hi ladies!

Sandy way to go on your 14 eggs, hopefully there are a bunch that are excellent and strong!:flower:

Sunup, Good luck wishing you a BFP!!:baby:

Lily congrats!!! 10 is amazing!! wow! best of luck!:thumbup:

Dillapickle, All went well, they got 16 eggs, hoping there are some winners in there. The doctor told us that because I am 41, we should consider putting back 4 embryos, provided we have 4 that fertilize, he said for my age he will be happy if 5 make it. He made it sound like my chances are not great because of my age even though I have a dd who is 21yrs old and 4 pregnancies which were terminated by choice ( I was too young and stupid). Trying not to focus on that and staying positive. Is anyone else over 40? :dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## LillyLove

Surrender - Wow what a great response! You have responded better than some women half your age! I will be 37 in October so we are the over- 35's in the group I think. You doctor was being cautious I am sure but if you have 5 left at the end at blast or even 4 if you will transfer 4 that would be ideal. I think at this stage of the game I will be thankful if we have 2 to transfer and a couple to freeze. 

Are you worried about transferring 4? I would think with your response there would be good quality eggs in there!:hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

diliapickle said:


> Lilly - Congrats on 10!! That is awesome! :)
> 
> Sun Up - yay for being PUPO!! Hope the TTW goes quickly and you see a bfp at the end! :happydance:
> 
> Sandy - 14 is great! Hope you are feeling ok as I know you were concerned about OHSS! Make sure to have lots of Gatorade! :thumbup:
> 
> Surrender - Hope everything went well today!
> 
> AFM - I am just anxiously awaiting a call from the doctor to see how many embabies we still have and how they are progressing!

Dilia - what day post retrieval are you? Yesterday we were 3dpr and 8 out our 10 eggs were developing on track.

Sandy how are you feeling? Hope you are comfortable! 

SunUp I will be joining you on Sunday!


----------



## Snowbunny

surrender said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sandy way to go on your 14 eggs, hopefully there are a bunch that are excellent and strong!:flower:
> 
> Sunup, Good luck wishing you a BFP!!:baby:
> 
> Lily congrats!!! 10 is amazing!! wow! best of luck!:thumbup:
> 
> Dillapickle, All went well, they got 16 eggs, hoping there are some winners in there. The doctor told us that because I am 41, we should consider putting back 4 embryos, provided we have 4 that fertilize, he said for my age he will be happy if 5 make it. He made it sound like my chances are not great because of my age even though I have a dd who is 21yrs old and 4 pregnancies which were terminated by choice ( I was too young and stupid). Trying not to focus on that and staying positive. Is anyone else over 40? :dust::dust: to us all!

Surrender - I am 36.5...lol, who's counting ;). I haven't heard many people put four back, is the doctor going to want to see quality first?


----------



## diliapickle

Surrender - wow great response! 16 thats awesome! I an sure you will have at least 5 at the end of this!

Lilly- I am 5 days past retrieval now. A bit sad cuz today was supposed to be transfer day. Instead I am waiting for call to see how many made it to blast and will be frozen. I had a dream last night it was 8! 

Hope everyone is doing well! :) :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

GOING IN FOR MY 5 DAY TRANSFER TOMORROW....EEEK!! I hope we have at least 2 good to transfer. The embryologist couldn't give me an update because apparently they don't check them on day 4 at my clinic. I have no idea what we will be walking in to tomorrow but saying a lot of[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Wish me luck girls...hope everyone is doing well.

Thinking of you dilia...your time is coming.:hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Good luck Lilly!!! Enjoy it is a cool process...can't wait for the report.


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Lilly! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :)


----------



## surrender

Dillapickle, Thanks, and i hope you are right! Sorry you ave to wait.:coffee: Praying for your embabies to be strong and 8 would be an awesome number! Good luck!:thumbup:

Lilly, Good luck with the transfer! Thanks for your reply! If all goes well my transfer will be on Wednesday. Just spoke the doc he said 13 eggs were mature out of which 10 are being fertilized and looking well so far!! I hope we have some winners in there! I am not sure if 4 is the right number to transfer seems like a lot. I am confused:wacko:

Snowbunny, I am sure the doc will consider the quality but he seems to think transferring 4 at my age is better. I have no idea:shrug: I guess we just have to wait till we have more info on the embabies and then take it from there.

Sandy how are you feeling? I have terrible gas, bloating and cramps . Hope you are doing well:flower:

Sunup, Wishing you a :bfp:!!!

Praying for us all!:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine15

Lily, GL today!


----------



## SunUp

GL Lil!!

Surrender - hoping all goes well and you have some great embies!

Sunshine - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet??

AFM - 3dp5dt. About 1 week until beta, crazy! I have been feeling pretty rotten the past few days and definitely had the WEIRDEST dream of my life, maybe thats good? Too soon to tell here, trying to stay busy but its hard when I get tired so quickly, these meds have thrown me through a loop!


----------



## LillyLove

Surrender- check out my journal... we had the same amount! I have 13 eggs, 12 mature and 10 fertilized. 

Just got back from my transfer and we had 2 good blasts and 6 morulas that were still growing so they will wait a day or two and see if there are any to freeze.

Before the transfer the doctor came in and showed us a graph with the statistics of the pregnancy rate for our graded embryos. I think that will be helpful in terms of how many to transfer!


----------



## SunUp

Phantom710 said:


> My first Beta will be 13dp5dt.


How did telling the parents go??

@Surrender - My clinic's MAX to put back, over the age of 40, is 3.

Dil- Any word on how many made it to freeze?


----------



## Sandy83

hi ladies

Sorry for going quiet had a busy weekend. 

Lilly glad to here you have went for transfer today hope everything went well for you and you are putting your feet up and relaxing! You are PUPO now yay!!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :kiss:

AFM - Been a bit achy and sore since ER as my right ovary was behind my womb so have to but pressure on to move it into a more accessible position but feeling better now. On friday we got a call from the clinic to say we had 11 mature eggs of which 10 had fertilised. YAY! :happydance:
Just had a call this morning to say they want to take then to 5dt :happydance::happydance::happydance:and that they have 2 top quality eggs and 2 good eggs so looking good so far. 
Doesnt look like ive got OHSS at the moment just bloated. 
How everyone doing with there ER or ET? :kiss:


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - congrats! On 10 and for a 5 day transfer! :) 

Lilly - Congrats on being pupo! Glad it went well! :)

Thanks for asking sun up, I ended up with only 3 from the 41 they retrieved. All 3 were frozen and I am praying AF gets here soon so I can start FET process and pray they thaw ok!


----------



## LillyLove

D- I know you will get your July baby! It is all meant to be :)

Sandy- Wow lots of lucky number 10s on this thread!!! Great news...so glad that you are not experiencing ohss! Yay for 5 day....can't wait for your transfer!

Fx'd SunUP


----------



## Sunshine15

Sunup, what are you doing to keep yourself busy during TWW? It still hasn't really sunk in yet. I am experiencing ms all throughout the day and nausea. Today we were out shopping for clothes cause believe it or not my pre-pregnancy clothes are really snug. While we were out I had to pee (which is something I am doing all the time now) & the smell of the public bathroom made me so nauseous I was gagging the whole time. :\ I keep looking at our pics of the US & I'm still surprised to see it labeled a & b. Its amazing & yet crazy that I have twins in my belly. I'm in love! 

Lily, how many did you transfer? How are you feeling? Congrats on PUPO!!!

Sandy, congrats on 10!!! Thats great! When is ET? 

Dilipickle, hope AF comes & goes quickly so you can get those :cold: transferred! How many do you think you'll transfer?


----------



## LillyLove

Sunshine- We transferred 2! Pupo with twinnies ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey gang - it looks like I'm out. I've had some pretty strong cramping yesterday and today, and tonight I've had some spotting with red. I'm going to call the clinic to see if I can get the in early to do the beta and get off the suppositories.


----------



## diliapickle

Snow - I'm so sorry! :hugs: 

Sunshine - thanks! Hopefully we transfer 2!


----------



## LillyLove

So sorry snow:cry: I hope you can get in soon for beta so you can have confirmation and move on to FET quickly. I'm glad that you have some frosties waiting for you :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Snowbunny - So sorry to hear you are cramping and spotting. Its still not totally over til you get your beta. Thinking of you x

Hope everyone who is PUPO is doing well, i will be joing you tomorrow yay!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck tomorrow sandy!


----------



## Sandy83

How you feeling lilly any advice for the transfer? xx


----------



## LillyLove

The only advice I was given was to keep my thighs really relaxed during the procedure.

The advice I would give is this. Our appointment was at 11AM from 9:45am- 10:30am I drank a 32 oz gatorade (drank 3/4 of it). And I drank it leisurely through a straw (I hate gulping). It gave me just enough time and I had quite the full bladder for the transfer. I took a valium an hour before transfer (per doctors orders) which really helped me to relax. It all goes by very fast. Your bladder is so full it feels like it is going to burst but the fuller the better for transfer! 

YOU WILL BE GREAT!!!

edit: I am doing fine just resting in bed with my little bed laptop desk that dh bought for me. Plan on watching so movies and eating pineapple core and just relaxing :) Today is the last day of official bedrest but the I will be taking off Tuesday and Wednesday from work as well :)


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for the advice lilly, hope you enjoy your bed rest xx


----------



## Snowbunny

Lilly - DH is so sweet. I'm happy you can keep us updated from the comfort of your bed.

My bleeding only got worse today. The clinic told me to come in tomorrow to do my beta so I can stop the progesterone. I'm pretty brokenhearted but trying to look forward to our fet.


----------



## MoBaby

:( sorry snow.


----------



## surrender

Hey ladies!

Snow, so sorry, you are lucky you have frosties, wishing you the best:hugs:

Lily congrats on the transfer and thanks for the tips I go in for my transfer tomorrow! Wishing you a:bfp:

Sandy good luck with the transfer, you and I are on the same timeline it seems. Sending you tons of :hug:

Dillapickle best of luck with FET and please keep us posted. :hugs:
Mo, how are you feeling?

Phantom how are you feeling?

Yesterday I went to see doc to make sure I wasn't hyperstimulating and thank God I am not. The latest report as of yesterday is that out of the 10 embryos that fertilized so far 5 didn't make it leaving us with 5. Praying we don't lose more by tomorrow, lets see what God's plan is for us, also we are leaning toward put back 3, that is if we even have 3 by tomorrow. fingers and toes xed!!:baby::baby::coffee:

:dust::dust:


----------



## surrender

SUNUP, congrats on your transfer!!! wishing you a quick 2ww that results in a :bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Surrender - Good luck with your ET today. It does seem like we are on the same timelines. Yay! Look forward to seeing how many you transfer xx


----------



## LillyLove

:dust:Have a great transfer day SANDY!!!:dust: 
Can't wait to hear your update!



TLM Where are you????


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! Sorry, this ms is really getting me down! I got sick for the first time yesterday. Boo! I have been reading when I can. 

Lilly, sounds like you have a good plan! You will get plenty of rest this week and can loo forward to a nice trip with dh!! Can't wait until you test!!!

Surrender, good luck!! I only had three eggs at ER and they all fertilized and made it for 3dt so we put all 3 back! Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done! :) It onky takes one!!!

Sandy, how are you feeling? Good luck with ET!!! How many are you transferring?

Snow, I am so sorry this cycle didn't work! What advice does your doctor have! So glad you have frosties available!!!!

Good luck to everyone else. Sorry if I missed you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Surrender: actually I feel like crap. Not physically but mentally and I feel like a failure....everyone seems to have cute pg tickers and I want one. But it is what it is. Don't know what I was expecting after two already failed cycles. I'm ready to get on with my 4 frozens.... If those dont result in bfp I've decided I need a new clinic. Maybe I will feel better after my consult on the 18th. I'm just kinda exhausted at this point. But thank for asking. 

Tlm sorry about the ms but its a good sign of healthy pg! Hope it gets better soon. Can the dr give you something??

Gl w/ those who transferred and those doing it soon!! Fx four bfps!!!


----------



## SunUp

Hey everyone! Hope October is treating everyone well!!!

I got the call yesterday that we have EIGHT snow babies!!! Woa!!


----------



## tlm

Awesome sunup!


----------



## Sunshine15

Snowbunny, so sorry Hun :hugs: just remember you have :cold: waiting for you. :)


----------



## LillyLove

SunUp= Congrats on the eight! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations sunup 8 is a great number yay!

AFM transfer went really well. We didn't get a choice of how many we wanted to transfer as nhs restrict you to 1 embryo on a 5 dt to reduce multiple births. But good news is we have transferred one top grade blastocyst yay!!! Will get call tomorrow to see if we have any to freeze. 

Surrender how did your ET go? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Sunup!! 8 frosties!! What stage do they freeze?? Are they all blasts? 
Sandy: yay for great transfer! Fx for frosties!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks mobaby. Thinking of you and dh at this hard time xx


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey everyone - thanks for the support. I got my beta today and it was negative as expected. We are meeting with our RE a week from Thursday to review our FET plan.

MoBaby - ((hugs))

SunUp - congrats on the frosties.

Hey EOE!


----------



## diliapickle

Sun up - congrats on 8 frosties! That is awesome! :) 

Sandy - Glad transfer went well!! :dust: 

tlm - Sorry you aren't feeling well!! Hope it gets better soon!

Mobaby - :hugs: :hugs:

Surrender - Hope everything went well today! FX! 

Snow - Sorry about the BFN :hugs: I think FET will bring you your BFP though!

Sorry if I missed anyone! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Snow: me and you are going to get our BFPS with this FET cycle!! Sooo sorry about the neg beta.... it hurts even knowing there are frosties :( hope we can cycle together.


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby - it does hurt...more than I can explain...i know people on this forum understand. I'm so happy we only told our parents and friends who are IVF survivors. I couldn't bear telling more people it didn't work :(


----------



## Sandy83

Well looks like the clinic is concerned i have OHSS as had some bloods taken after ET yesterday and had to ring today for the results and they want me in on friday before the weekend for more blood tests!!!! Im keeping food down and drinking plenty so hopefully be ok xx


----------



## LillyLove

Sorry to hear this Sandy!

Snow- You are so smart to have told only a few people. We told many of our close friends and a few of my coworkers. If this cycle doesn't work I am going to have to answer to all those people! What was I thinking....


----------



## surrender

Hi ladies!

Sandy congrats on your ET! Sorry you might have OHSS, hopefully you can recover from it quickly and it sounds like you are not too bad if you are not vomitting etc. :hugs:

Sunup congrats on 8 frosties that is incredible:thumbup::happydance:

Snow So sorry wishing you success on your FET!:hugs::baby:

Mobaby wishing you success on your FET as well.:hugs::baby:

Dilapickle, Hope you are well, My ET went really well by the grace of God. They transferred three beautiful blasts and I might have 2 :cold: FX! We will find out tomorrow! Now it's all about waiting:coffee: My beta is on 10/10. This is so surreal :flower: It has been so great to have you ladies to share this journey with. I feel truly blessed you all have helped so much, I have learned a lot. Thanks a bunch girls:hugs::friends: 

Wishing us all:dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Glad your ET went well Surrender xx


----------



## LillyLove

That is great Surrender! I have my beta on 10/9. Are you testing early at all? Hoping you get the frosties!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay surrender!!


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - sorry you might have OHSS! hope it doesn't get too bad!

Surrender - that is wonderful about transferring 3!! FX you do get some frosties as well!! I hope the TWW goes quickly for you! :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Sandy - sorry to hear about the ohss. Hopefully, you are able to keep it under control. 

Surrender - I'm glad the transfer went well. Fx'd for you.

Lilly - don't worry you will only have good news to share.:)


----------



## surrender

Thanks ladies!!

Lily I think I will definitely test before my beta is due! how about you? 

Dillapickle My wait is only 1 week which is pretty doable but still it feels like an eternity :dohh: :winkwink:! Still haven't heard about :cold:'s.I have to call at 1pm to find out. fingers xed!!:coffee:

:dust::dust:


----------



## LillyLove

FX'd for Frosties! I will be testing this Saturday night. 6dp5dt.


----------



## Sandy83

lilly - When is your OTD? how you feeling any symptons? xx


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Sandy, my OTD is next tuesday. I feel crampy on and off like af type cramping. I am feeling like it didn't work to be honest. :( Not trying to be a downer or anything, I just feel like I would have more symptoms or "just know." I called the nurse line yesterday because I felt that (TMI) I was having a lot of discharge from the Progesterone suppositories and was worried I wasn't getting enough progesterone and she said that it was normal. I also said I wasn't having any symptoms and she said it was too early but still feeling down. Maybe it is the meds. I start my estrogen patches today.

How are you feeling? Are you uncomfortable?:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

I think we go through that many emotions with this whole process. I know what you mean by not having many symptons as im the same also with the pessaries i thought i wasnt getting enough as well. Its good to know im not the only one feeling like this. :hugs:

Ive been feeling a lot better today no nausea feeling today so thats good but my stomache is massive so bloated but its solid as well, starting to get a bit concerned about it but at the clinic tomorrow morning so going to ask then. :kiss:


----------



## LillyLove

I'm glad you are feeling better - good luck at the clinic!


----------



## Sandy83

Hope you are feeling better tomorrow stay positive xx


----------



## tlm

Lilly!! I had mild cramping starting at 8dp3dt, don't worry about it! It's a good sign!! How many dpt are you at now?


----------



## LillyLove

tlm said:


> Lilly!! I had mild cramping starting at 8dp3dt, don't worry about it! It's a good sign!! How many dpt are you at now?

4dp5dt.....so you started feeling cramping at what would be equivalent to 6dp5dt I think. Did you have any other symptoms during your tww?


----------



## tlm

Here is a list of my symptoms...

7dp3dt: achy legs
8dp3dt: mild cramping
9dp3dt: napped in the pm
10dp3dt: slept in, very tired upon waking
11dp3dt: napped in pm, acne on face appears, shortness of breath, sore throat
12dp3dt: cramping in morning / afternoon, achy legs in pm, shortness of breath, sore throat, backache
13dp3dt: beta day, inner thighs sore like I did a bunch of leg lifts?!
16dp3dt: cramping in morning, watery cm

Did you ever see this that I posted a while back!? 
https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

It says you should be implanting now so that's what your cramping could be...


----------



## surrender

Hey ladies!

Sandy glad you are feeling better, I totally identify with feeling like maybe it hasn't worked. The not knowing is enough to drive anyone batty!!:hissy:
I am trying to keep those negative thoughts at bay, this is a big test of faith, maybe the biggest for me. Glad we are waiting together:paper:

Lilly I have period like feeling as well, like a dull crampy feeling. Could mean anything though.:dust::dust: to us!!!!


----------



## SunUp

So, I have had multiple POSITIVE hpt's! Showed up starting 6dp5dt (although, thats the first day I tested). Nervous, praying for a beta over 100 on Monday!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats sunup!!!!!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Congrats!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats


----------



## tlm

Yay Sunup!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Congrats SunUp! Let's keep this positive ball rolling.


----------



## diliapickle

Sun up- that's is so awesome! Congrats! FX for a nice strong beta! :) 

How is everyone else doing?! 

I just got my tentative ET date for Oct 26!


----------



## LillyLove

Dilia that is excellent!


----------



## Sunshine15

Congrats Sunup! :yellow:

Lots of :dust: for you ladies during your TWW. Can't wait to see more :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations sunup yay!!!!!

Thats great news dilia not long to wait. 

AFM waiting my tww out patiently don't think I'm going to test early think ill wait til my OTD which is thursday! How is everyone else doing, anyone testing early as know as few of us have the OTD next week? Xx


----------



## surrender

Sunup Congrats!!!:happydance: So happy for you!!!

Dillapickle OCT 26 is right around the corner that is awesome!!:thumbup:

I am experiencing some very strange things and don't know if they are symptoms or I am just getting sick. First I was constipated day before yesterday then Yesterday DH and I went out for dinner and when we got up to leave I felt like I was going to poop in my pants (sorry TMI) and barely made it to the bathroom then the same thing happened this morning. Also I have been waking up at all hours of the night for no reason just wide awake! Today at work I am getting chills all over my body and then a hot flash :wacko: Oh and yesterday while I was meditating I fell asleep and don't remember how or when when I came to. It must be all the hormones!! anyone else having any such things happening to them? Please share, I am confused :shrug:

My beta is on Wednesday I am going to hold out as well. praying for us all to have :bfp: :baby::baby:


----------



## Sandy83

well ive been anything but constipated! Also been really tired lately, as you say i think its all the hormones, trying not to sympton spot tho but its hard and starting to think it hasnt worked as not getting the tell tale signs like sore boobs etc. 

Still convinced that im going to wait til thursday to find out tho. xx


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy and surrender - good luck with beta this week! I have a good feeling for you guys! FX! :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a good weekend! 

AFM - Thought I got quite a good sleep last night and felt quite fresh this morning but its starting to hit me now and feeling really tired. Keep getting pains in my left side just under my ribs not good. Some days im going by with no side effects other days i feel like they come back with Vengeance! Emotions are up and down to whether it has worked or not. Counting down the days now 3 days to DDAY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

When is everyones OTD this week as sure we have a few coming up? xx :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Sandy! Sounds promising. 

My OTD is tomorrow however I have been testing all weekend and bfn....so I am expecting a bfn tomorrow at beta.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah lilly so sorry to hear you have been getting BFN. I know its hard and wont beginning to try and understand how you are feeling right now! It still isnt over til you get the Official results tomorrow. Im sending you tonnes of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and hope that your little embryo has just been late at implanting so hasnt showed yet. :hugs:


----------



## surrender

Hey ladies!

Sandy, I can identify with what you are going through. My beta is tomorrow, today I feel feverish and runny nose and just worn down feels like I am catching a cold. My boobs are fuller and I have pangs of pain shooting to the nipples and into my chest. Could be all these hormones I am taking. Oh and I kept waking up at all hours of the night and morning, I know its due to all this excitement/anxiousness. Now I am exhausted!

Lily, it may have been to soon to do an HPT, you may still be pregnant, God willing hang tight and best of luck and:dust: for your beta :flower: :hugs:

Sending all my ladies :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## surrender

Quick question; Are any of you in NYC? I am going to be there in November and would love to meet up if anyone is close by.


----------



## Sandy83

Im really tired today just halfway through the morning at work and struggling to keep my eyes open. Im starting to get so nervous now as no symptons today apart from tiredness so starting to over think things! Thursday cant come soon enough! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for Beta today lilly, keeping my FX'd for you and hope things work out today whatever the outcome xx


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - Good Luck on Thursday! being tired is a great sign!!!


----------



## LillyLove

It is official - BFN for me.

We will most likely be doing an FET in January. Good luck to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Really sorry to hear that lilly :hugs: thinking of you and dh xx


----------



## surrender

Hi ladies,

Lilly so sorry you got a BFN and lucky you have frosties!:hugs:

I also got a BFN today and no frosties. We are not going through IVF again. If it is God's will we accept it and carry on our lives with love and gratitude. Thank you ladies for being a part of my journey and your support. I wish you all the best!! 

:dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Surrender im so so sorry to hear you got a bfn.:hugs: thinking of you and OH xxxx


----------



## LillyLove

Surrender....I am so sorry and I completely understand and respect your decision to not move forward down the IVF path.:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Surrender :( :hugs:


----------



## Snowbunny

Surrender, I completely understand your decision. All the best.


----------



## diliapickle

Surrender - so sorry for your BFN! :hugs:


----------



## SunUp

:hugs: So sorry


----------



## Sandy83

Well had bloods taken this morning now it&#8217;s just a waiting game till the results are in. I&#8217;ve got to call between 4pm and 5pm to get the results. I don&#8217;t finish work till 4pm and DH is picking me up from the metro at 4:45pm so waiting till I&#8217;m with him! 

I&#8217;ve been told they will be looking for the number to be over 50 and if it is will just book me straight in for a scan in 3 weeks time. If its below 50 they will have me in on Monday to do another blood test in case it has been slow at implanting to double check. xx


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy- I've got a great feeling for you!!!! You will be pg :) Good luck today!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Lilly, how you doing? xx


----------



## LillyLove

I'm doing surprisingly well. I am disappointed this cycle didn't work, but I know God has a plan and those embryos just weren't meant to be our forever baby. I am excited to start our FET in January :) Looking forward to the next couple months not worrying about pee sticks, charting, fertility diets, etc. Going to enjoy the holidays proper with some wine and merriment before jumping back on the ivf train :)

I really think you will get amazing news today. How do you feel?


----------



## Sandy83

Well it was a BFN, just want meant to be xx


----------



## t84

Sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

:( sorry to hear that!


----------



## SunUp

Hugs sandy!


----------



## LillyLove

Sandy -- I am completely SHOCKED. I really thought with all of your symptoms - I am so sorry for you. I know how this feels. PM me if you want to chat.:hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - I am so sorry!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine15

Sandy, :hugs: so sorry 

Lilly, :hugs: for you too. Love the positive attitude. Excited to see what January brings you


----------



## Snowbunny

Sandy - I'm really sorry. I know it feels awful, but know that we're here for you.


----------



## Sandy83

Well :witch: hasnt wasted anytime in making an appearance! Guess its good so if we decide to continue with FET straight away hopefully we can get in before Xmas. Still undecided on what to do. Still need to have WTF appointment to find out what the Doc says. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :kiss: xx


----------



## tlm

So sorry Sandy! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. 

Seems a while since anyone posted anything so thought i would see how everyone is doing. 

TLM - Hows the pregnancy going, has the morning sickness got any better? :hugs:

Lilly - How you doing, are you still looking to hold out for Jan 2013 for your FET? :Hugs:

Dilia - Not long now for you when is your transfer? :kiss:

Snowbunny - How you getting on is your FET in Novemeber, have you had things confirmed with your schedule? :kiss:

T84 - Not long now you. How you getting on with your 2WW? :kiss:

Mo baby - Have you got your FET sorted will it be going ahead soon? :hugs:

Sunup and Sunshine - How you getting on any pregnancy symptons? When are your scans? :kiss:

AFM still waiitng it out for letter to arrive for your WTF appointment, just want to move on to the FET now keeping my FX'd i can get it in before Xmas. :kiss: If i dont recieve the letter today think i might ring the clinic. Getting impatient now.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Scheduled for nov 12 but I don't think it's going to happen because they were assuming I would ovulate by day 14/15 but it's day 19 and I have been tracking it and still no positive opk so I bet it will be January/feb now :( Clini closed mid nov until jan 1. I go tomorrow for a progesterone check to see if I've ovulated but I doubt it. Sigh. I hate waiting :( really stinks!


----------



## Sandy83

Ah mo baby im so sorry to hear your not having a good time right now. Im hoping tomorrow will bring you some good news.:hugs:

Its crazy that your clinic closes from mid Nov to Jan im keeping my FX'd crossed for you. Im hoping ill be able to get started on FET soon as now getting impatient and want to move on xx


----------



## MoBaby

It stinks! I also can't do it this month b/c re (all of them) is going to a conference the week transfer would be ... I'm a bit annoyed!! How are you doing??


----------



## Sandy83

Im not suprised your annoyed, god its a hard enough experience with out all of that as well. :hugs:

Im doing ok, feel like my body is starting to get back to normal with no drugs now! Just got so many questions going round in my head thinking could i have done anything differently etc to help it work and now just wanting to know when i can get moving and start on the FET. Once again its a waiting game and not knowing is making my :wacko:


----------



## t84

Hey ladies! I have 2 days to go before my blood test. I'm excited and nervous, but I have decided not to test early and just wait for the results Wed afternoon. I actually have my routine gyno appt schedule for this am and I'm trying to figure out whether I should reschedule or not.. Other than that I'm hanging in there. Believing good news will come.... [-o&lt; 

Sandy - I hope you hear something soon!

Mobaby - I'm w/ Sandy I hope you get good new tomorrow. Didn't realize the clinic closes like that over the holidays.


----------



## Sandy83

Im keeping my FX'd for you T84, let us know what happens if you keep your appt today xx


----------



## diliapickle

MoBaby - That sucks your clinic is closed for so long!! I hope you get +OPK soon so you can still make it this year! :) 

Sandy - Hope you can get some answers soon and can get started on FET!! 

t84 - Good luck with beta!! FX for you!! 

AFM - My ET date is set for October 26th! I am so excited! :)


----------



## MoBaby

That's only next week!! Exciting!! :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Mobaby - that is so long to be closed. I really hope you get a positive opk.

T84 - good luck at beta.

Dilia - so close now!


----------



## SunUp

Mo- Sorry about the clinic closing so long, that is pretty crazy!

Dil- Awesome! 10 days!!

t84 - Hoping for GOOD news!

AFM first scan is 10/23!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies 

Im going to Apologise now for the rant and the long post but needed to get it off my chest!

Well recieved my letter for my next appointment for the clinic after failed treatment :cry: and its 26th November, which is 6 WEEKS AWAY :saywhat: Not sure if its just me but 6 weeks is a long time. Im not expecting to have treatment instantly but was at least expecting an appointment to discuss the treatment and see if anything went wrong or what could have been done etc. 

So me being me i got straight onto the phone to the clinic to see why ive got to wait that long for an appointment. I was advised this is the normal lenght of time that they wait before your next appointment as they like you to have a normal AF before attending so they can look to proceeding with the treatment. By that time ill probably of had 2 normal AF's since the treatment failed never mind one. As you can imagine i wasnt too happy. :growlmad: 

After a long discussion she advised me that she will see if she can move my appointment sooner, so FX'd ill get another letter to say its been brought forward. :thumbup:

It doesnt stop there :dohh: Obviously when i got the mail this was the first letter i read and got on my high horse and made the phone call after calming down and sorting out that issue i went on the open the rest of the mail. I then recieved another letter from the clinic this time advising me that they were sorry the treatment wasnt successful but they thought i responded well to all the medication and had quality eggs at the retrieval stage so wondered if i would be interested in participating in some research they were carrying out to look into why some diseases are carried from birth etc (havent read all the information yet). This would require me to give them hald of my eggs at the next fresh cycle if i dont fall pregnant prior to this. If i agreed to this in return the research department would full fund a 4th IVF cycle if i did not fall pregnant after the 3 funded by the NHS. :wacko: Wow so much information to take in. Obviously this is a great opportunity as i would then have 4 fresh IVF cycles fully funded :happydance:. We need to sit down and consider everything but they did say they wouldnt take half the eggs unless i had 10 or more eggs at the retrieval. 

As you can imagine i went through so many emotions yesterday from just opening the mail!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: 

Got lots to think about as FET would be the next move which i have found out is covered under the first IVF cycle so dont move on to IVF # 2 till all frosties are used :happydance: which is good news. But doesnt look like it will be till next year now, as the lab at the clinic closes for 2 weeks over the christmas and new year but clinic is still open for appts just no transfers. So wait and see when the next appt is!!!!! :kiss: Might be able to squeeze it in xx


----------



## t84

sandy - sounds like you got a lot of information in one day! Sorry you may have to wait 6 weeks for your next appointment, but happy you could potentially have an additional funded cycle. That's always good news!!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah just a bit of information!!!!! 

Be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for your :bfp: xx


----------



## MoBaby

I'm soo sorry you have to wait :( hopefully there is a cancelation and you can get in sooner.

I got some good news. I'm copying from the other thread


Hey! So I received my protocol today!! Good news is if I haven't ovulated by today then I get to start provera to make me have af on time!! Yay!! Depending on my progesterone levels depends on when I start estrace. So I'm glad I'm not out of the game just yet!! I was worried b/c my opk still isn't pos and it's cd 20 so that's that!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ah thats great news Mobaby, im really happy for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## LillyLove

Mobaby- That is great news!

Sandy- Wow, that is a lot to think about! In my heart I really think you will be successful with one of your FETs, but it is so nice to have that insurance policy through participating in the research program.

T84 - Lots of:dust::dust::dust: for your beta tomorrow. Wishing you all the best!

Dilia- Holy canolli...not long now for you sweetie!

Snow- Sharing a :coffee: with you while we wait.

AFM.....sorry I have been MIA from the thread. A lot has been happening in my world. After our failed cycle DH and I decided to wait until January for our FET because our clinic closes in December and I just wasn't mentally prepared to rush into our next cycle. Well we just found out on Friday that DH lost his job and we are losing our health care coverage at the end of October:wacko: My job is also going away at the end of January so until then we will be on my insurance and after will have to pay out of pocket for an individual health plan. Hopefully DH or I find a job before we lose our coverage but I am just feeling really defeated right now.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg Lilly! I'm sorry you are dealing with all of this!! Is there anyway you can get in before you lose coverage/jobs??Maybe November?? :hugs:

Sooo I didn't ovulate but I get provera!! Going to pick it up right now and take it do af should be here in 10 days or less and I start the fet meds!!!! Yay! So on track for now!!


----------



## LillyLove

The only thing his insurance covered is our medication. I just put in a call to the nurse line at the clinic to see if we order the medications for our January cycle now - if they will keep until January or after.

Yay for Provera! :)


----------



## t84

Guess what ladies! I was trying to hold out until my beta tomorrow.... but I couldn't take it any more I just got my first ever bfp.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!! :) sooooo exciting!!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations t84 thats great news. Xx


----------



## diliapickle

t84 - CONGRATS!! That is awesome news!! :) 

Lilly - Sorry about DH! That is a good idea to ask about getting meds early! I think most of them keep for awhile so you should be fine with getting early! FX for you!!

MoBaby - Ya for Provera and being on track for FET! :) 

Sandy - wow that was a lot of information in one day! Hope they can get you in sooner and nice to know you have an option for an extra funded cycle!


----------



## Sandy83

Lily I'm so sorry you are going through all this. Thinking about you. As they say it never rains it pours. :hugs: 

I am definetly a true believer that things happen for a reason good or bad its just meant to be. Especially after everything me and dh have been through you have to hold on to these thoughts its what gets you through it and makes you and your relationship stronger. You know where I an if you need to talk. Keep posting tho as it helps to talk. Loads of :hugs: to you and dh xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mobaby thats great news. Xx


----------



## t84

Lilly - I pray everything works out for you guys before January.. [-o&lt;


----------



## LillyLove

T84!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## SunUp

YAAAAAAAAAY t84!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

This Thread has been quiet lately just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing. 

Hope everyone who got there BFP are doing well and not too many side effects :kiss:

For you ladies who like me got the BFN hope you are holding up and doing well and looking to the future when we will all get our :BFP:. Would be nice to see where you are all at with future treatment :hugs:

AFM - Nothing much going on my end, looks like im going to have to wait til 26th Nov for appt :dohh: 5 weeks still to go, this will drive me crazy.:wacko:. Got a lot of celebrations coming up so its good to go out and socialise with friends at the mo and spending quality time with DH. :kiss:

Look forward to seeing some posts on here xx


----------



## SunUp

Yeah! How is everyone! This has been a lucky thread, hopefully it will mean next times the charm for those that didn't get their BFP- How nice would it be, by next year, to have everyone on this thread say "mom" or "pregnant"!!


----------



## LillyLove

Hi Everyone! Nothing new to report - I am expecting our FET meds to arrive by mail tomorrow for our January cycle. So moving forward in little ways. :)

Just been focusing on finding a new job, as the company I work for is leaving the state, so it would be nice to get that off the table and settled before starting our FET. 

Hope all of you are doing great I am so happy for all the BFPs and to all the BFNs like me our time will come!!


----------



## diliapickle

Hope everyone is doing well!! :) 

I was scheduled for FET this Friday but my levels started dropping so it has been hopefully just postponed and not cancelled! Will know more on Thursday when I go back in to see where I stand now!


----------



## MoBaby

what levels do they check? estrogen and progesterone?? Will they give you additional days worth of meds. I hope it bounces back soon!

Im just waiting for AF before I can start meds... .I have 2 more provera pills left then af should be here.... :)


----------



## diliapickle

They check estrogen and progesterone and also my lining had gone down as well. So right now I am on an increased dose of estrogen and hoping that brings the estrogen and lining back up!


----------



## Sandy83

Dilia - Sorry to here that your levels arent up. Keeping my Fx'd that the increased dose will get you to where you need to be for friday or as you say at least postponed. Thinking of you :hugs:

Mo baby - Fx'd that :witch: will be with you very soon 

Lilly - Glad to here you will be getting meds today ready for Jan cycle. Keeping my Fx'd that you get sorted with work very soon so you can concentrate on getting your :bfp: next year. :hugs:

Sunup - Hope you are doing well, when is your scan should be very soon? :kiss: xx


----------



## SunUp

Yes Sandy, scan is in 4 hours and I am SO NERVOUS!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Ah fab bet you cant wait. xx


----------



## LillyLove

How did your scan go SunUp?


----------



## Sandy83

SunUp said:


> Yes Sandy, scan is in 4 hours and I am SO NERVOUS!!!!

Hope everything went well with the scan. Looking out for your post xx


----------



## Snowbunny

Ooh! Can't wait to hear about the scan!


----------



## SunUp

One heart beat, best thing I have ever seen! So in love!


----------



## MoBaby

YAY sunup!! congrats!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats sun up! :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations sun up thats great news! xx


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies,

Just stopping by to say hi & I miss chatting with you girls. Hopefully everything is going ok & you're moving along with your cycles & closer to :BFP: 

Sunup, the sound of your baby's heartbeat is the most precious sound! Glad you're scan went well :)


----------



## diliapickle

Hi sunshine! How are you feeling?


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Just checking in! Sorry I have been AWOL, I worry that you don't want the pregnant lady hanging around so I have been lurking and reading and but posting too often! That and the nausea has been really bad and anything with a screen seems to make it worse!

I hope everyone is doing ok!? Looks like we got a couple more bfp's and some of you are on your way to fet's too! Awesome news! :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

TLM - we all want to hear from you! We are happy you are pregnant (with twins!) and love your updates :) Sorry your nausea has been bad! Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## LillyLove

TLM - start a freaking journal already!!! We all want to keep up with your progress! Personally I love that you are pg - gives me hope that IVF truly can work!


----------



## tlm

I started a journal, see my siggy! I think I have been hiding it when I post... :)


----------



## tlm

How is everyone doing?? :hugs:


----------



## SunUp

Great here! Loving every minute, sick or not!! Yay TLM you have two 'limes' :)


----------



## diliapickle

Doing well as AF arrived so I can start my next FET now! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Happy Halloween! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Glad af arrived!! My af was different after provera... 2 days spotting, 2 days light to medium flow, 2 days heavy flow then today it's light again. So if yours is that's why!!

Good to hear from you TLM! Glad babies are well!


----------



## Snowbunny

MoBaby said:


> Yay!! Glad af arrived!! My af was different after provera... 2 days spotting, 2 days light to medium flow, 2 days heavy flow then today it's light again. So if yours is that's why!!
> 
> Good to hear from you TLM! Glad babies are well!

I just got caught up on your blog! It sounds like a good plan, good luck.:)


----------



## diliapickle

MoBaby said:


> Yay!! Glad af arrived!! My af was different after provera... 2 days spotting, 2 days light to medium flow, 2 days heavy flow then today it's light again. So if yours is that's why!!
> 
> Good to hear from you TLM! Glad babies are well!

Thanks Mobaby! That is good to know!


----------



## Jamitha

@Dill
Can I ask why you will be on BCP for your FET? I ov late in my cycle (day 18-20) so they want me to take clomid to make my cycle "normal". Just wondering what the difference is???? What else do you need to take ( estrogen/progest)???

Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey I know you asked diliapickle about her fet cycle but I'll tell you mine. No bcp. Began provera to induce af then started estrace 2mg twice daily. U/s on cd13 for lining check and to schedule fet. If lining not ready add vivelle dot patches. Add endometrin 3 times daily in a few days before transfer and continue estrace and endometrin through 10-12 wks.


----------



## t84

Hey ladies! Just wanted to drop in and say hello and give lots of baby dust to all the girls going in for transfers soon!! Can't wait to celebrate more BFPs!
:dust:


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks t84!

Jamitha, I am on bcp for 10 days because at my baseline ultrasound my estrogen levels were too high. So I need to do bcp to calm the systems down before starting up again. Then on the 12 hopefully it will be low do I can start FET. I will do estrogen shots twice a week and then when ready add progesterone ( gel) for 5 days before transfer. Good luck!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well glad to see this thread is still going and keep checking in on everyone. 

Dilia and Mo baby - Fx'd for your FET this month, hoping to join you very soon. 

AFM - Impatiently waiting for :witch: to show so we can start to move on to FET. Time is going so slowly at the min xx


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started! :)


----------



## tlm

Excited for you girls MoBaby and Dilia! Hope your FET cycles go smoothly!!

Praying AF starts soon for you Sandy!


----------



## Sunshine15

Congrats t84 on your BFP, how you feeling at almost 7 weeks?


----------



## SunUp

T84, Do you have a journal?


----------



## Sandy83

Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old witch the wicked witch. Ding Dong the wicked witch :witch: is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As you can probly tell she has eventually arrived! Only a week late not bad. I did phone my clinic and there are all really lovely and considerate and listened to my rant! I tried to change my appt but they are completely booked up til Dec, so can not change but they put my mind at rest as they said even if i came in earlier nothing would happen til beginning of dec with meds etc with it being a FET cycle. They have said when i come in on 26th they need me and DH to be there so we can sign consent forms etc to move on to FET. So little happier. 

Hope everyone is doing well as this thread has been quiet, hope everyone who got there :bfp: is moving along nicely with the pregnancy. :kiss:

As for the rest who like me got a :bfn: it would be really good to hear from you and find out where you are with cycles etc. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## tlm

Yay Sandy!! December will be here before you know it!!


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy so glad AF arrived! :) 

I go in tomorrow for baseline to hopefully start FET again!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Dilia. 

Good luck for Baseline scan, im sure everything will be find and you will get the ball rolling with your FET. :hugs: xx


----------



## t84

Hey ladies. I've been MIA for a little while. Thanks Sunshine. I'm feeling pretty good actually I can't complain at all! 

Sunup- no journal. I didn't even think to do that. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. Can't wait until we all are expecting together!


----------



## tlm

T84, glad you are feeling good! Good luck tomorrow, let us know how the scan goes!! At 8 weeks there should be some interesting stuff to see!!


----------



## MoBaby

GIRLS!!!! I am PREGNANT!!!! YIPPIE :) Official beta on Monday but those lines dont lie!!! I am shocked :) I am sooo thrilled! hope everyone is doing well! My test are in my siggy- didnt test today with FRER/Answer :) YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## t84

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

MoBaby said:


> GIRLS!!!! I am PREGNANT!!!! YIPPIE :) Official beta on Monday but those lines dont lie!!! I am shocked :) I am sooo thrilled! hope everyone is doing well! My test are in my siggy- didnt test today with FRER/Answer :) YIPPIE!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine15

Mobaby!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Yay you got your BFP!!!! How you feeling? You must be over the moon excited! When would you be due? July? August?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! Feeling fine, stomach feels quest on and off past couple days but nothing else. I'm officially due aug 3 or 4 but will go mid to late July... Women with unicornuate uterus usually deliver around 37 wks and I'll need a section :) beta is Monday and I'll be 16dpo... We only transferred one. I'm nervous!!! I didn't test w/ frer today.. I don't wanna stress! 

How are you??


----------



## Snowbunny

That is awesome MoBaby!!!!


----------



## tlm

Yay MoBaby! That is awesome! Update us with those beta numbers on Monday!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations mobaby I'm so happy for you. That is awesome news xx


----------



## SunUp

YAY MO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!

T84 - How are you doing?


----------



## t84

I'm good! A little more nausea from time to time. But no other complaints. Happy Lime week! How are you?


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies! 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs: 

Just thought i would update as had appt yesterday. All good news slightly disappointed but still all good. 

Could have started FET process tomorrow but due to the 2 week closure of the lab over xmas got to wait til my next AF, which should be within the next 2 weeks. On the good side once AF shows in December ive got my drugs today so can start straight away! Woo Hoo. So its looking like ill be doing FET beginning of Jan. 

Another good point is I can transfer both Blastocysts if they survive the Thaw! :happydance: Which is good news as could only transfer one blastocyst in fresh cycle due to the NHS trying to reduce multiple births. 

I guess its good that im waiting til my next cycle as this one was crazy it was a week late and also lasted 11 days which is very unusal for me and hopefully my body will be back to normal or a normal as it can be after IVF.


----------



## MoBaby

Sandy sorry you have to wait But blasts are great to transfer. Af is all screwed up after ivf! I had to take provera to get mine after my failed cycle.

Afm: 10dp6dt beta =379!!!! :)


----------



## t84

Sandy - sorry you have to wait until your next cycle but time should fly by bc of the holiday. 

Mobaby - such a great #! So happy for you. 

AFM - next u/s for NT is Dec. 10th. Can't wait 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sandy83

Mo baby thats a great number! :hugs:

T84 - Good luck for next scan how exciting! xx


----------



## diliapickle

Sandy - sorry you have to wait! But good things will happen for you in January, I just know it! :) 

Mobaby - so awesome!!! 

t84 - Good luck with your scan! 

AFM - I have my next appointment on Thursday where I will hopefully get the green light to transfer my two blasts next week!!


----------



## SunUp

Great # Mo!!

T84 - Glad to hear you are doing well!! I have my NT tomorrow! So excited to see babe again!

Dil - Hoping for good news!!

Sandy - Hoping for great things in January!!


----------



## diliapickle

Sun Up - That is awesome you get to see your LO again tomorrow :)


----------



## t84

Dillia - fx'd for your transfer next week and a subsequent BFP! 

Sunup - good luck at your scan tomorrow!! I know you'll be excited to see the LO again.


----------



## SunUp

Scan was amazing! Baby was kicking and moving and sucking its thumb!!!


----------



## t84

Glad everything went well Sunup!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sun!! That's amazing!! I can wait I see my little bean :) my 2nd beta was very high: 2272 at 18dpo. Hmmmm....


----------



## Sandy83

Sun up glad scan went well :hugs:

Mo baby amazing 2nd Beta woo hoo! How many did you put back? xx


----------



## t84

OMG Mobaby that number is insane!

Dilia - good luck at your appt today. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MoBaby

Just one, one very stick baby :)


----------



## Sandy83

wow thats a high beta for just one! xx


----------



## tlm

Yay MoBaby! Great numbers! When is your first scan? Btw, I love your avatar!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks!! That was an actual fortune cookie I received after my ivf 3 failed and I was waiting for fet :) there are other good ones I got In my journal as well.

Scan is dec 19 at 130!!


----------



## SunUp

Best Christmas present EVER Mo!!


----------



## diliapickle

SunUp - Glad the scan went well!! :) 

Mobaby - that is an awesome beta!! woo hoo!

AFM - I just got back and so far all looks good!! They booked me for transfer for next Wednesday as in less than a week away!!! Trying not to get too excited yet cuz last time I went in and they booked me and then my bloodwork came back bad and they had to cancel me. So until I get that call trying to stay calm (though it is not working at all!!). Will update once they call and it is confirmed!


----------



## t84

Yay Dilia! Fx'd all go according to plan


----------



## greeneyes0279

Wow Mo! Amazing 2nd beta. Didn't you transfer just 1? You may have identical twinnies in there.


----------



## MoBaby

I did just one! Maybe?? Will see in 20 days! But not getting my hopes up :) 

Dilla: yay for having a transfer date!!


----------



## Sunshine15

So happy to see that things are going well!

Congrats sunup! Glad you were able to see the babies moving around.

Mo- cant wait to hear what happens at your next scan! Sounds like that little one has multiplied :)

Diliapickle, Fx's you'll have transfer next week! 

:dust:


----------



## SunUp

The nice thing about high betas with 1 transfer, is it could be identicals, but also - If it is just one, it shows a nice, healthy embryo!! Hope it doesn't cause too much MS for you, Mo!


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?


----------



## diliapickle

Sunshine - Happy 20 weeks! :) 

Mobaby - :hugs: So so sorry for your loss! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - I transferred two on 12/5 and then found out 12/14 we had a positive beta! Had bleeding on 12/28 and went in saw one bean decided to stick around! Go back on Sunday for another scan! Hoping they plan on sticking around for the long haul :)


----------



## tlm

Mo, just read your blog - so sorry about what happened! :hugs:

Dilia, so happy this worked and praying that little bean is getting comfy in your uterus and settled in for 9 months!!

Sunshine, how are you feeling?

AFM, we had our anatomy scan on Monday and found out we are :blue: :blue:!!!!! All of the boys organs look great and they are measuring right on target for their gestation, almost 20 weeks at the time! Unfortunately it looks like twin A has club feet. :( Which will require some therapy, casting, and maybe surgery after birth. There is still a chance that he is just squished in there and his feet are turned that way because of his position! We have a follow up u/s in a month to check this out. I also have complete placenta previa which will require pelvic rest for the next 10 weeks, praying the placenta will move out of the way in the coming weeks!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## t84

Hey everyone! 

Mobaby so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Happy 20 weeks sunshine! 
So happy for you Dilia. Praying that precious one stays and grows healthy over the next months. 
Tlm - congrats in the twin boys!! That has to be exciting!! Do you already have names lines up? 

AFM - I'm doing well. Have my next checkup next Thursday and hopefully will find out the sex at the beginning of next month. 

I love to see new posts on this thread from all you ladies and see how you all are doing.


----------



## SunUp

YAY Dil!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Tlm- so happy for you and your twin boys! :) 

T84 - yay for finding out the sex soon! :) so exciting! 

Sunup - thanks! :) 

AFM- I wish I could enjoy this more. I am just so scared and nervous. Went for scan on Saturday and saw our LO but they were only measuring 6w3d not 7w1d like they should have and we did she heartbeat flicker but doc wouldn't say what it was and just said come back in a week. So I am freaking and turned to Google (very bad idea and now told myself won't again) and everything I found that said measuring behind this early ended in miscarriage... I just want to ne happy and enjoy and wish I could live in bliss like friends that just got pregnant but we worked to hard and know too much! Sorry for downed post! Trying to be hopeful and enjoy just so scared.


----------



## Sandy83

Dilia, I'm so sorry this is happening not knowing what is going on plays with our minds. There could be a very normal reason for this like late implantation etc. Thinking of you at this very hard time :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## MoBaby

dilla did the dr say to be hopeful?? I think early on its so hard to tell things anyways. If the dr would not have put sound onto the ultrasound I would have just seen a flicker. From what I understand these scans can be something like 4 days off and it really depends on the person measuring....one can get 2 days more one can get 1 day less, etc... just wait for the week (I know easier said than done!).... FX for you all is okay!!! I know what you mean by its hard to be hopeful though. We are all pulling for you!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys I appreciate it! Doc didn't say much other than we still have a chance of miscarriage. Since I have already had unexplained bleeding he just said call when/if it happens again and they will bring me in. He has never had best bedside manner so not sure what it means. He didn't sound particularly hopeful but also not doom and gloom. I asked why it was off and he didn't really answer and just said cone back in a week and then that is when he mentioned we are still at risk but then said we did see a heartbeat so that is good. So just wait and see!


----------



## MoBaby

Well, you are still pregnant so dont be down!! Enjoy it for now and keep hopeful until the last minute :) HE does sound like his bedside manner needs some help...my RE has excellent BS manner which does help but sometimes he struggles what to say in tough situations and there have been akward moments! GL girl!!


----------



## t84

Dilia I agree w/ Mo... even when this passes you'll have something else that starts to worry you during the pregnancy. Try to enjoy each day as everyone of them are precious! I never realized how much you actually worry while pregnant and it's mostly b/c of the unknown and lack of control. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted!

Sunup how are you?


----------



## SunUp

Dil, I will pray for you! I know that nothing we say will change too much until you know what is going on, but I always read that seeing a heartbeat was a great sign, so I am hoping that is true in your case!

AFM, I have been really sick but I can't complain because its all for our son!! :)


----------



## diliapickle

Hope you feel better sun up!


----------



## Sunshine15

Dilipickle, keep us posted hope all is well.

Sunup, hope you're felling better


----------



## t84

Sunup - Congrats on finding out its a boy!

Dilla hope you're doing well


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! Appointment is Wednesday morning and I will make sure to update!


----------



## MoBaby

fx for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Dilia FX'd for you today, will be watching out for your post :hugs: xx


----------



## diliapickle

It went amazing!! Baby had a growth spurt and went from being behind to now 3 days ahead!! And finally looked more like a baby rather than a smudge! We also got to hear the heartbeat for the first time! I was a bawling mess cuz I was so happy!! :cloud9: Thanks for all your support guys!! This process is so crazy! But I am finally allowing myself some hope that this may be our forever baby!! 

Sandy - how are you doing?? Looks like you have your ET in a couple weeks! So exciting!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay dilla! How fabulous and amazing!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news dilia I'm so happy for you. :hugs: 

Yeah looks like my FET transfer will be in 2 weeks feel like the ball is rolling now so fx'd I get some good news like you xx


----------



## diliapickle

This will be it for you Sandy!! BFP is coming your way :)


----------



## MoBaby

sandy glad your FET is soon!! I wish mine was soon!!! BUT my f/u isnt until feb 5th then I probably have to wait 1-2 cycles then be able to do another FET..... UGH!! Im sure you will get good news!! Good luck!


----------



## SunUp

Yay DIL! Best sound EVER, isn't it?! Congrats


----------



## t84

Glad everything went well today Dillia!

Sandy good luck to you on the FET in 2 weeks!! Sending lots of dust your way. 

Mobaby hope you're doing well and get the answers you're looking for too! :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Mo, i know exactly how you feel about the waiting this is my first FET after my failed fresh cycle in Sept. I had to wait 6 weeks for my WTF appt after bfn, then due to the lad being closed over the christmas period i had to wait for the cycle after that so definitely ready to start now. Hope you get some answers and dates at your appt. :hugs: xx


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby that sucks you have to wait that long! Hopefully you get good answers at your follow up!!


----------



## SunUp

Congrats T84 on team blue!


----------



## t84

Thanks! We're pretty excited. Can't believe there's a boy in there..:haha:


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats t84!!


----------

